# Milan-Barcellona 2-0



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Gara di andata degli ottavi di finale di *Champions-League 2012/2013*, partita in programma *mercoledì 20 febbraio 2013 alle ore 20:45 presso lo stadio San Siro di Milano.*
Di seguito tutte le notizie e le dichiarazioni dei protagonisti nel periodo che ci separa dall' attesissimo match e naturalmente tutto sulla partita: probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro, biglietti e video di Milan e Barcellona, commenti in tempo reale, in diretta, durante la gara, il dopo la partita e le vostre pagelle.

*Dove vedere Milan Barcellona in tv?*

*La partita sarà trasmessa in chiaro su Canale 5. Inoltre, sarà possibile vederla, come sempre, su Sky e su Mediaset Premium.

Arbitro: lo scozzese Craig Thomson

Probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

*Abbiati
Abate
Zapata
Mexes
Constant
Ambrosini
Montolivo
Flamini
El Shaarawy
Pazzini
Boateng

Formazioni ufficiali: 
MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Mexes, Zapata, Constant; Ambrosini, Montolivo, Muntari; Boateng, Pazzini, El Shaarawy. All.: Allegri
BARCELLONA (4-3-3): Valdes, Dani Ales, Piqué, Puyol, Jordi Alba; Xavi, Busquets, Fabregas; Pedro, Messi, Iniesta. All.: Roura


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Blu hai gia' aperto st'incubo???


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Blu hai gia' aperto st'incubo???




Aprirlo solo 5 gg. prima sarebbe stato un limite per il forum.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Gennaio 2013)

Io sarò presente, allo stadio ovviamente.


----------



## Doctore (12 Gennaio 2013)

Bisogna riunire allah,dio cristiano,buddha,religioni politeiste di tutta la terra(greci,indiani,celti ecc),confucio...magari anche chuck norris cosi vinciamo sicuro


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2013)

Mi han proposto di andare allo stadio, col cavolo, che vado a fare, siamo spacciati tecnicamente e per via di arbitri.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Bisogna riunire allah,dio cristiano,buddha,religioni politeiste di tutta la terra(greci,indiani,celti ecc),confucio...magari anche chuck norris cosi vinciamo sicuro



Hai dimenticato l'arbitro....


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2013)

C'è solo da pregare abbiano pietà di un diavolo sul letto di morte.


----------



## Butcher (12 Gennaio 2013)

Penso che mi farò incatenare a qualcosa per non guardarla!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Gennaio 2013)

La vinciamo


----------



## Jaqen (12 Gennaio 2013)

Spero di andare. Certo che costa ormai andarci... tra la benzina e l'autostrada...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è solo da pregare abbiano pietà di un diavolo sul letto di morte.


Quoto ma sbaglio o son proprio gli Spagnoli che credono non si debba risparmiare l'avversario proprio per rispetto verso di esso ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2013)

la partita più importante della Stagione


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Gennaio 2013)

Sarà la parita piu catastrofica dell'era Berlusconi.. le elezioni sono a Febbraio giusto? Dopo il 20? 

Quanti punti fara perdere a B?


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Gennaio 2013)

E' un nostro dovere provarci! Non abbiamo nulla da perdere, entreremo carichi, secondo me può accadere di tutto nonostante la loro nettissima superiorità.

Sarà importantissima questa gara di andata.


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quoto ma sbaglio o son proprio gli Spagnoli che credono non si debba risparmiare l'avversario proprio per rispetto verso di esso ?



Il Barca ha molto rispetto per il Milan. Io non credo proprio avranno voglia di esagerare se il risultato sarà al sicuro.


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quoto ma sbaglio o son proprio gli Spagnoli che credono non si debba risparmiare l'avversario proprio per rispetto verso di esso ?



In realtà è una cosa comune dappertutto, tranne che in Italia


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Gennaio 2013)

uhm stadio super pieno in vista!!!e ovviamente galliani ha fatto la cresta sui prezzi!magari agevolare quelli che ci sono sempre sarebbe stata un idea intelligente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Barca ha molto rispetto per il Milan. Io non credo proprio avranno voglia di esagerare se il risultato sarà al sicuro.


Speriamo, dobbiamo soltanto pregare: o per il miracolo o per uscirne senza troppe botte sul cranio


DexMorgan ha scritto:


> In realtà è una cosa comune dappertutto, tranne che in Italia


Io son d'accordo con la nostra visione


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sarà la parita piu catastrofica dell'era Berlusconi.. le elezioni sono a Febbraio giusto? Dopo il 20?
> 
> Quanti punti fara perdere a B?



Immagina quanti ne guadagna se vinciamo...


----------



## BB7 (12 Gennaio 2013)

L'unica nostra arma a favore è la nostra STORIA. Se il Barça si dimenticasse che sta giocando contro il Milan potrebbe rifilarcene 7 tranquillamente.


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2013)

gia' evitare la goleada sarebbe una buona cosa


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non facciamo prima a non presentarci?

3 a 0 a tavolino è un risultato onesto, e non rischiamo infortuni.


----------



## DennyJersey (14 Gennaio 2013)

La goleada è inevitabile ed è il giusto contrappasso all'immobilismo societario di questi ultimi mercati.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Gennaio 2013)

A Milano magari riusciamo a prenderne solo 3; a Barcellona credo ne prenderemo tranquillamente 5.


----------



## Need4 (14 Gennaio 2013)

La vinciamo, me lo sento


----------



## Schism75 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Vi dico una cosa che dovrebbe far riflettere, e che a me spaventa. 3 giorni dopo Milan - Barcellona c'è il derby di Milano.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Gennaio 2013)

Con un portiere che sta sempre sul cesso. Con una difesa che è vergognosa. Con un centrocampo davvero triste. Spero abbiano pieta di noi.

La squadra più scarsa delle 16 qualificate, contro la più forte al mondo.

Pieta!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceman. (14 Gennaio 2013)

ne prendiamo 4 dalla roma che perde contro cani e porci, figurarsi contro questi mostri.

Vediamo quanto e' forte dormolivo (il lider carismatico e tecnico) vediamo quanto e' forte pazzini (micidiale di testa)...

finira' in doppia cifra , me lo sento


----------



## Ale (14 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Vi dico una cosa che dovrebbe far riflettere, e che a me spaventa. 3 giorni dopo Milan - Barcellona c'è il derby di Milano.


Quella settimana infatti sarà una disfatta: imbarcata con il Barsà e sconfitta con l'Inter, inutile girarci attorno.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Pero' raga e mamma mia.Questi sono gia' mostruosi,ci faranno fuori senza pieta' e voi mettete pure il carico da 11.Che desolazione.E ne prendiamo 8;e arrivano in doppia cifra;e siamo la squadra piu' fessa del mondo.Mi fate venire gli incubi,abbiate pieta'....


----------



## Jaqen (14 Gennaio 2013)

Forse uno 0-0 si può strappare. Al Camp Nou punto su massimo 3 gol di scarto.

Sono da sempre una persona tanto ottimista


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Gennaio 2013)

fossi nel Barsa verrei a san siro con la squadra B, contro la quale faremmo molta fatica, e poi anche se vinciamo 3-0, ci buttano fuori tranquillamente al camp nou


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Gennaio 2013)

Probabilmente sarò allo stadio a sostenere la squadra e a godermi lo spettacolo. Il rischio di prendere un'imbarcata è alto, ma siamo il Milan, e in casa dobbiamo almeno provarci, il Barcellona in CL quest'anno non è imbattibile, con un po' di fortuna si può ottenere un risultato ( vedesi le partite contro il Celtic ).


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quella settimana infatti sarà una disfatta: imbarcata con il Barsà e sconfitta con l'Inter, inutile girarci attorno.



Splendidi non sarai per caso un gobbetto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi non sarai per caso un gobbetto?


 sono semplicemente un realista


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> sono semplicemente un realista



È vero che è siamo di fronte ad una sfida durissima per cui è inutile sperarci troppo ma d'altro canto è pure inutile (e deprimente) buttarsi completamente giù.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È vero che è siamo di fronte ad una sfida durissima per cui è inutile sperarci troppo ma d'altro canto è pure inutile (e deprimente) buttarsi completamente giù.


Se io sono troppo pessimista, tu sei troppo ottimista, io ragionerei come te se avessimo ancora la squadra di Ancelotti.


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È vero che è siamo di fronte ad una sfida durissima per cui è inutile sperarci troppo ma d'altro canto è pure inutile (e deprimente) buttarsi completamente giù.


Non sono d'accordo.E' semplice realismo,alla fine.Guardando la nostra difesa ed i nostri portieri sappiamo tutti che l'errore è in agguato e difficilmente il Barcellona ripeterà la serie di errori sotto porta che si sono visti nelle semifinai contro il CHelsea della passata stagione.Considerando,poi,che in attacco noi non abbiamo un Drogba ma solo un ragazzino che è esploso da poco e tanti mezzi giocatori non riesco a non essere pessimista.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se io sono troppo pessimista, tu sei troppo ottimista, io ragionerei come te se avessimo ancora la squadra di Ancelotti.



Credo che sia ovvio che il Milan di oggi possa andare incontro ad una sconfitta, anche pesante, con il Barcellona ma per quanto mi riguarda la speranza deve sempre esserci e piangersi addosso non serve.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo.E' semplice realismo,alla fine.Guardando la nostra difesa ed i nostri portieri sappiamo tutti che l'errore è in agguato e difficilmente il Barcellona ripeterà la serie di errori sotto porta che si sono visti nelle semifinai contro il CHelsea della passata stagione.Considerando,poi,che in attacco noi non abbiamo un Drogba ma solo un ragazzino che è esploso da poco e tanti mezzi giocatori non riesco a non essere pessimista.



Pessimista è un conto, e ci sta, catastrofista ne è un altro e francamente a me sembra esagerato.


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pessimista è un conto, e ci sta, catastrofista ne è un altro e francamente a me sembra esagerato.


Per lo meno nel caso,quasi scontato,di risultato negativo dopo l'eliminazione si sarà vagamente contenti e si potrà dire "mi aspettavo peggio"


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Per lo meno nel caso,quasi scontato,di risultato negativo dopo l'eliminazione si sarà vagamente contenti e si potrà dire "mi aspettavo peggio"



....magra consolazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credo che sia ovvio che il Milan di oggi possa andare incontro ad una sconfitta, anche pesante, con il Barcellona ma per quanto mi riguarda la speranza deve sempre esserci e piangersi addosso non serve.


La possibilità ci sarà sempre contro chiunque e in qualsiasi condizione perché il calcio non è una scienza esatta, però ad oggi, stando così le cose, è molto facile andare incontro ad un imbarcata contro il Barça.


----------



## S T B (14 Gennaio 2013)

il Barcellona credo abbia fatto qualcosa come 55 punti nel solo girone di andata della liga, quasi il massimo. Difficile essere ottimisti, spero solo di evitare un risultato tennistico...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Gennaio 2013)

Credo che la paura maggiore non sia tanto l'essere eliminati, che vabbe è scontatissimo.

Ma prendere un imbarcata storica. Questa squadra per colori e storia non meriterebbe di uscire con 6-7 peri sul gruppone, sarebbe davvero imbarazzante e chiuderebbe la stagione in modo vergognoso.

Bah spero che abbiano pieta e che si limitano ad un 3-4 a 0, se a Messi vien la fissa dei record, è finità.

Che ingiustizia però, ci hanno rifilato la squadre piu forte ......


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Credo che la paura maggiore non sia tanto l'essere eliminati, che vabbe è scontatissimo.
> 
> Ma prendere un imbarcata storica. Questa squadra per colori e storia non meriterebbe di uscire con 6-7 peri sul gruppone, sarebbe davvero imbarazzante e chiuderebbe la stagione in modo vergognoso.
> 
> ...



Io non vedo alcuna ingiustizia,chi è causa del suo male pianga se stesso.


----------



## iceman. (14 Gennaio 2013)

vabbe' la juve ne ha prese 4 dal fulahm , l'inter 5 dallo shalke. Squadre non di primissima fascia, vabbe' passare e' impossibile, servirebbe un miracolo alla la coruna che dal 4 a 1 per noi ce ne fecero 4.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2013)

Che sia una sfida impossibile e assolutamente squilibrata lo sappiamo tutti. Cerchiamo almeno di fare bella figura.


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Forse domani esercito il diritto di prelazione. Forse.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Forse domani esercito il diritto di prelazione. Forse.



che tu sappia,nella seconda fase di prelazione che inizia domani,un abbonato può anche cambiare posto o solo confermare il proprio?ho un amico al 1 blu che visti i prezzi da manicomio vorrebbe venire in curva!!


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> che tu sappia,nella seconda fase di prelazione che inizia domani,un abbonato può anche cambiare posto o solo confermare il proprio?ho un amico al 1 blu che visti i prezzi da manicomio vorrebbe venire in curva!!



Non lo so, io in realtà sapevo che domani scadeva la prelazione per gli abbonati. Io ancora non so se esercitare il diritto di prelazione e quindi comprare il biglietto perché ok che si gioca contro il Barcellona, ma 30 euro per un ottavo di finale francamente sono troppi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, io in realtà sapevo che domani scadeva la prelazione per gli abbonati. Io ancora non so se esercitare il diritto di prelazione e quindi comprare il biglietto perché ok che si gioca contro il Barcellona, ma 30 euro per un ottavo di finale francamente sono troppi.



i commandos al primo sono infuriati!!60€ sono un furto incredibile,soprattutto nei confronti di quelli che ci sono tutte le domeniche!non capisco perchè gli unici a non essere mai agevolati sono gli abbonati.Addirittura ho visto su MN che negli ultimi mesi fanno diversi sconti nei vari store del milan acquistando il biglietto per determinate partite..ma tali sconti non valgono per gli abbonati..increbile!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Gennaio 2013)

LA umiliazione

non una semplice debacle

LA debacle


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2013)

bene inzio gia a pregare da oggi


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Bojan a Sport.es: "Non vedo l'ora di tornare al Camp Nou. Sarà una partita speciale. Il Barça ovviamente è favorito, come contro tutte le sue avversarie. Affronteremo la partita con grande umiltà, ma anche con grande ambizione, come vuole la storia del Milan".


----------



## Clint Eastwood (15 Gennaio 2013)

Avrei evitato a qualunque costo la figura da poveracci che faremo, ma mi dico che tutto sommato è la giusta punizione che meriteranno società e presidente. 
Se non fosse per il rispetto che ho per la maglia del mio club, tiferei volentieri per un 7/8 - 0 totale per il Barça.
Farebbe piu' bene di qualunque vittoria scialba che potremmo fare da qui a fine stagione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Io pregherò fino ad allora il Dio del calcio sperando che ci renda tutte le inciullate che ci siam presi dagli azulgrana in questi anni, lo pregherò.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Xavi Hernandez al sito della FIFA sulla prossima sfida con il Milan: "I rossoneri sono sempre un avversario duro da affrontare. In difesa sono molto compatti e in passato ci hanno sempre messo in difficoltà. Inoltre giocare a San Siro non è facile per nessuno visto che la tifoseria è molto presente. Il club italiano ha vinto ben 5 Champions, più di noi. Forse non sono nel loro momento migliore ma sottovalutarli sarebbe un grosso errore".


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Gennaio 2013)

Spero nella legge dei grandi numeri, sarebbe la quarta volta consecutiva che ci sbatterebbero fuori. Un dio del calcio ci DEVE essere.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Xavi Hernandez al sito della FIFA sulla prossima sfida con il Milan: "I rossoneri sono sempre un avversario duro da affrontare. *In difesa sono molto compatti *e in passato ci hanno sempre messo in difficoltà. Inoltre giocare a San Siro non è facile per nessuno visto che la tifoseria è molto presente. Il club italiano ha vinto ben 5 Champions, più di noi. Forse non sono nel loro momento migliore ma sottovalutarli sarebbe un grosso errore".



Frase di circonstanza...dai non scherziamo è un delirio


----------



## Hammer (21 Gennaio 2013)

DOBBIAMO essere in giornata giusta, soprattutto in difesa. Altrimenti si finisce con punteggio tennistico.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> DOBBIAMO essere in giornata giusta, soprattutto in difesa. Altrimenti si finisce con punteggio tennistico.



A me basterebbe di avere un AGGREGATE negativo di 1-4 tra andata e ritorno.Mi riterrei fortunato.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me basterebbe di avere un AGGREGATE negativo di 1-4 tra andata e ritorno.Mi riterrei fortunato.



Seeee tu sogni

forresti dire 0-1 in casa 3-1 al camp nou? Ipossibile magari fosse cosi ma è davvero impossibile. Tenendo la matematica, noi prendiamo sempre almeno 1 gol, aggiugiamo 1 per l'errore del cesso di turno, un altro per il portiere che sta sul cesso e siamo a 3, poi contiamo il barcellona. Beh 6 sicuri tra andata e ritorno


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seeee tu sogni
> 
> forresti dire 0-1 in casa 3-1 al camp nou? Ipossibile magari fosse cosi ma è davvero impossibile. Tenendo la matematica, noi prendiamo sempre almeno 1 gol, aggiugiamo 1 per l'errore del cesso di turno, un altro per il portiere che sta sul cesso e siamo a 3, poi contiamo il barcellona. Beh 6 sicuri tra andata e ritorno


Tifo'o anche con la Giuve era matematico l'1-6 secondo molti...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o anche con la Giuve era matematico l'1-6 secondo molti...



Si ma sono eccezzioni su eccezioni. 
1) La rube non è il barca. Sono come il sole e la terra
2) Quella è stata un partita secca. Qua parliamo andata e ritorno il barca non sbaglia 2 partite.

Se dovessimo perdere 2-0 in casa e 3-4 a 1 fuori mi va bene


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma sono eccezzioni su eccezioni.
> 1) La rube non è il barca. Sono come il sole e la terra
> 2) Quella è stata un partita secca. Qua parliamo andata e ritorno il barca non sbaglia 2 partite.
> 
> Se dovessimo perdere 2-0 in casa e 3-4 a 1 fuori mi va bene



Per molti la Giuvenile ha già fatto il Triplete....


----------



## BB7 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seeee tu sogni
> 
> forresti dire 0-1 in casa 3-1 al camp nou? Ipossibile magari fosse cosi ma è davvero impossibile. Tenendo la matematica, noi prendiamo sempre almeno 1 gol, aggiugiamo 1 per l'errore del cesso di turno, un altro per il portiere che sta sul cesso e siamo a 3, poi contiamo il barcellona. Beh 6 sicuri tra andata e ritorno



Ti sei dimenticato il fattore Messi con la sua media di ALMENO 1 gol a partita sicuro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Per me stavolta rischiamo seriamente l'asfaltata storica...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Io, da pazzo, continuo a sperarci.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (21 Gennaio 2013)

Io tiferò Milan, anche se con poche speranze. Se uscisse il Barca la champ diventerebbe una lotteria aperta a tutti.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2013)

se eliminiamo il farsa non ci sono più ostacoli al triplete della juve, quindi se conte ha il cu*o di mou, potrebbe pure succedere


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Gennaio 2013)

Io sarò allo stadio a sostenere i ragazzi, nel bene e nel male! Dobbiamo farci sentire!


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Io sarò allo stadio a sostenere i ragazzi, nel bene e nel male! Dobbiamo farci sentire!


----------



## Ale (22 Gennaio 2013)

stavolta non hanno scampo.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Gennaio 2013)

Al 99% ci sono, più che altro per vedere dal vivo Messi


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Per gli abbonati champions oggi è l'ultimo giorno valido per la prelazione,se non erro.


----------



## Milangirl (22 Gennaio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Io sarò allo stadio a sostenere i ragazzi, nel bene e nel male! Dobbiamo farci sentire!


tutto questo ti fa onore considerando la squadra attuale!


----------



## SpottyTeux (22 Gennaio 2013)

Domani provero' a prendere il biglietto sperando di non pentirmene... comunque 60euro il 1 blu è un furto!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Eliminiamo il Barça, quarti o semi finale con la Juventus che ci elimina e va vincere la coppa. Occhio.


----------



## S T B (22 Gennaio 2013)

solo non perdere la gara d'andata e non prenderne troppe al camp nou mi riempirebbe di orgoglio...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Gennaio 2013)

Pagherei perché finisse come l'anno scorso


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Io pagherei per non giocarla sta partita....


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Gennaio 2013)

L'unico modo è per non vedere Messi segnare è poprio quello di non presentarsi e perdere doppi 3-0 a tavolino..pagherei per perdere a tavolino, al massimo ti squalificano un anno dalle coppe. Tanto in cl non ci andiamo l'anno prossimo, e se dovvessimo andare in El, beh la UEFA ci farebbe un favore.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'unico modo è per non vedere Messi segnare è poprio quello di non presentarsi e perdere doppi 3-0 a tavolino..pagherei per perdere a tavolino, al massimo ti squalificano un anno dalle coppe. Tanto in cl non ci andiamo l'anno prossimo, e se dovvessimo andare in El, beh la UEFA ci farebbe un favore.



Non credo che la squalifica sia di un solo anno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

A pensarci un anno dopo, lo 0-0 che conquistammo a San Siro, senza Thiago e con con addirittura due occasioni nitide da gol, è tipo un evento secolare.

E pensare che qualcuno ebbe il coraggio di lamentarsi....


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'unico modo è per non vedere Messi segnare è poprio quello di non presentarsi e perdere doppi 3-0 a tavolino..pagherei per perdere a tavolino, al massimo ti squalificano un anno dalle coppe. Tanto in cl non ci andiamo l'anno prossimo, e se dovvessimo andare in El, beh la UEFA ci farebbe un favore.


 [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] sei terrorizzato da queste gare...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] sei terrorizzato da queste gare...



io più che altro è perchè non voglio prendere la peggior sconfitta nelle coppe europee in casa...per adesso è solo di 2 gol di scarto contro proprio il barcellona-ajax-arsenal e altre 2 squadre


----------



## Livestrong (23 Gennaio 2013)

1 arancio preso, i biglietti sono già quasi esauriti...


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2013)

Intanto è nato il figlio di Piquè e Shakira che si chiama.....Milan


----------



## Ale (23 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> 1 arancio preso, i biglietti sono già quasi esauriti...



con 1 arancio non ci fai neanche una spremuta pero


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

_*Parte oggi la Fase 4 della vendita biglietti per Milan-Barça riservata a tutti i titolari di carta CuoreRossonero*_

*FASE 4: da mercoledì 23 a martedì 29 gennaio (DA OGGI)
Vendita riservata ai titolari di Cuore Rossonero che non abbiano già acquistato un biglietto nelle precedenti fasi di vendita e che possono acquistare fino a 3 biglietti (oltre al proprio) per amici anche non titolari di Cuore Rossonero
Punti Vendita: presso tutti gli sportelli delle filiali del Gruppo Intesa Sanpaolo abilitate, presso gli sportelli bancomat abilitati e online sul sito acmilan.com.
Ricordiamo che la vendita online e presso sportelli bancomat, riservata a titolari di Cuore Rossonero, è attiva anche il sabato e la domenica.*


----------



## jaws (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'unico modo è per non vedere Messi segnare è poprio quello di non presentarsi e perdere doppi 3-0 a tavolino..pagherei per perdere a tavolino, al massimo ti squalificano un anno dalle coppe. Tanto in cl non ci andiamo l'anno prossimo, e se dovvessimo andare in El, beh la UEFA ci farebbe un favore.




io pagherei per avere qualche tifoso in meno...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> io pagherei per avere qualche tifoso in meno...



????


----------



## jaws (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ????



meno tifosi ma di qualità


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2013)

Potrebbe essere l'ultima partita di Champions a San Siro fino a settembre 2014, comunque vada è un evento da non mancare.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> io pagherei per avere qualche tifoso in meno...



quoto col sangue


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> meno tifosi ma di qualità



Questo è un forum aperto a tutti, io non mi permetto di dire chi è tifoso chi no, non mi sono permesso di dire che tu sei un tifoso o no. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole (Io ero semplicemente realista, ho smesso di vivere nel mondo delle favole). Questo è un forum serio che parla di calcio, non siamo sui Social Network.

Le provocazioni non fanno parte di questa community, chiuso OT


----------



## jaws (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo è un forum aperto a tutti, io non mi permetto di dire chi è tifoso chi no, non mi sono permesso di dire che tu sei un tifoso o no. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole (Io ero semplicemente realista, ho smesso di vivere nel mondo delle favole). Questo è un forum serio che parla di calcio, non siamo sui Social Network.
> 
> Le provocazioni non fanno parte di questa community, chiuso OT



Secondo me anche scrivere "pagherei per una sconfitta a tavolino" è una provocazione


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Gennaio 2013)

per curiosità ho guardato su internet ed è praticamente quasi tutto esaurito ad eccezione del terzo blu e qualcosa al terzo rosso, come ampiamente previsto!
per chi dice che 60 € sono un furto,io ero dell'idea che gli abbonati dovessero pagare 10€:Chiusa la prelazione vendita dei biglietti da 80€ in su


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Secondo me anche scrivere "pagherei per una sconfitta a tavolino" è una provocazione



Beh non credo,siamo realisti su,poi ognuno deve rispettare l'opinione altrui.Se uno dice,"spero di perdere con onore contro quei marziani" esprime innanzitutto un pensiero pacato e personale e poi è la realtà dei fatti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani dopo i falsi proclami dell'anno scorso non ha mantenuto come al solito le promesse!!aveva promesso dei vantaggi per gli abbonati che puntualmente non sono arrivati!!penso che sarebbe stata una buona cosa applicare un bello sconto a chi c'è tutte le domeniche...so di molta gente che starà a casa(soprattutto gente al 1 blu dei commandos) visti i prezzi folli


----------



## Facciosnaooo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Galliani dopo i falsi proclami dell'anno scorso non ha mantenuto come al solito le promesse!!aveva promesso dei vantaggi per gli abbonati che puntualmente non sono arrivati!!penso che sarebbe stata una buona cosa applicare un bello sconto a chi c'è tutte le domeniche...so di molta gente che starà a casa(soprattutto gente al 1 blu dei commandos) visti i prezzi folli



Abbiamo avuto l'enorme vantaggio di non pagare la prima di Coppa Italia!!! ahahahah. Scherzi a parte avrei lasciato i prezzi del campionato (per gli abbonati), sarebbe stato giusto visto che in partite come quella di domenica se togli gli abbonati non c'è quasi nessuno allo stadio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Gennaio 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto l'enorme vantaggio di non pagare la prima di Coppa Italia!!! ahahahah. Scherzi a parte avrei lasciato i prezzi del campionato (per gli abbonati), sarebbe stato giusto visto che in partite come quella di domenica se togli gli abbonati non c'è quasi nessuno allo stadio.



infatti!!in curva la differenza è di 10€ e infatti non mi sono arrabbiato manco tanto!ma al 1 blu la differenza è quasi di 30 € eh!!avendo amici giù al primo posso dire che molta gente ha preferito stare a casa


----------



## S T B (23 Gennaio 2013)

io andrei anche a milan-palermo se abitassi vicino a milano...


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Gennaio 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> io andrei anche a milan-palermo se abitassi vicino a milano...



a chi lo dici, io pure milan solbiasommese mi andrei a vedere


----------



## Livestrong (24 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Galliani dopo i falsi proclami dell'anno scorso non ha mantenuto come al solito le promesse!!aveva promesso dei vantaggi per gli abbonati che puntualmente non sono arrivati!!penso che sarebbe stata una buona cosa applicare un bello sconto a chi c'è tutte le domeniche...so di molta gente che starà a casa(soprattutto gente al 1 blu dei commandos) visti i prezzi folli


Meglio, almeno forse ci sarà meno casino


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2013)

io sono andato in banca per prendere i miei soliti 3 biglietti... cassiera : " sono 180 €" ... e io " mi scusi ? " .. " i biglietti sono 180 € , 60 € cad " ... " Ok lasci stare " ... 

ma scherziamo ???


----------



## Livestrong (24 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque meglio vedere una partita del genere piuttosto che un Milan - Benfica, con tutto il rispetto per i portoghesi...

Scontato dire che nella malaugurata ipotesi di una vittoria nostra lo stadio ne uscirebbe con grossi problemi di ristrutturazione da affrontare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque meglio vedere una partita del genere piuttosto che un Milan - Benfica, con tutto il rispetto per i portoghesi...
> 
> Scontato dire che nella malaugurata ipotesi di una vittoria nostra lo stadio ne uscirebbe con grossi problemi di ristrutturazione da affrontare


Non avremo di questi problemi, piuttosto dovremo richiedere una fornitura di reti perché ce la bucheranno a più riprese


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Si va verso il sold out.


----------



## jaws (24 Gennaio 2013)

Perchè i biglietti sono così cari? Semplice, perchè queste sono le uniche partite che i tifosi vanno a vedere.
Ed infatti a quanto pare ci sarà il tutto esaurito


----------



## Livestrong (24 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Perchè i biglietti sono così cari? Semplice, perchè queste sono le uniche partite che i tifosi vanno a vedere.
> Ed infatti a quanto pare ci sarà il tutto esaurito



Per forza, almeno si vedrà uno spettacolo degno, anche se _probabilmente_ non grazie al milan


----------



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sono dell idea che giocheremo 2 grandi partite. Non faremo soltanto un po di solletico al barcellona. Passano loro ma suderanno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sono dell idea che giocheremo 2 grandi partite. Non faremo soltanto un po di solletico al barcellona. Passano loro ma suderanno



A Milano forse si; ma al Camp Nou prevedo l'imbarcata storica.


----------



## SololaMaglia (24 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Perchè i biglietti sono così cari? Semplice, perchè queste sono le uniche partite che i tifosi vanno a vedere.
> Ed infatti a quanto pare ci sarà il tutto esaurito



Certo solo che invece di far pagare 45€ l'occasionale e 15€ l'abbonato si fa pagare 30 e 30, società di m.


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Certo solo che invece di far pagare 45€ l'occasionale e 15€ l'abbonato si fa pagare 30 e 30, società di m.


Non puoi capire quanto mi infastidisca il termine a te tanto caro,"occasionale".
Io sono un occasionale,vivo lontano da Milano e se devo muovermi preferisco farlo per andar a vedere un Milan-Barcellona piuttosto che un Milan-Siena.Mi sembra normale.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non puoi capire quanto mi infastidisca il termine a te tanto caro,"occasionale".
> Io sono un occasionale,vivo lontano da Milano e se devo muovermi preferisco farlo per andar a vedere un Milan-Barcellona piuttosto che un Milan-Siena.Mi sembra normale.



ti infastidirà pure,ma resta il fatto che penso sia più giusto far pagare di meno quelli che ci sono sempre rispetto a quelli che non vengono mai e ci sono solo col barcellona,al di là dei motivi per i quali uno non c'è


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ti infastidirà pure,ma resta il fatto che penso sia più giusto far pagare di meno quelli che ci sono sempre rispetto a quelli che non vengono mai e ci sono solo col barcellona,al di là dei motivi per i quali uno non c'è


Ad infastidirmi è il termine occasionale,che spesso e volentieri pronuncia,tra virgolette,con disprezzo.
Mi infastidisce il fatto che secondo lui io sia tifoso di serie b,e che dovrei pagare per questo.


----------



## SololaMaglia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Non parlo del tuo caso specifico perchè non ti conosco, non so da dove vieni ecc, comunque è troppo facile riempire lo stadio col Barca e lasciarlo vuoto nel 80% delle partite di campionato, mi sembra giusto che chi è sempre presente (perfino in CI con la Reggina) venga premiato rispetto a chi viene un volta l'anno, il discorso è semplice. Sta società di incapaci mette gli stessi prezzi per tutti e questo è uno scandalo, sarebbe anche un incoraggiamento ad esser presenti più spesso, ma questi mi sa che anche di marketing non capiscono un c, pensano solo a riempirsi le tasche, a prescindere da come


----------



## Livestrong (24 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi un cosiddetto occasionale quanto dovrebbe pagare per vedersi la partita? 200 euro?


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quindi un cosiddetto occasionale quanto dovrebbe pagare per vedersi la partita? 200 euro?



No Luca, deve pagare il giusto prezzo. Ma mi sembra corretto che nei confronti degli abbonati venga fatta qualche tipo di promozione, magari anche un piccolo sconto nel biglietto di Milan vs Barça. Ad esempio io abbonato al 2° blu al posto di pagare 30 pago 25, tanto a loro non comporta queste grossissime perdite visti anche i pochi abbonati di quest'anno, ma invece niente. Io sono abbonato dalla stagione 2007/08 e con cosa mi ringraziano per la mia "fedeltà"? Con l'aumento dell'abbonamento e del costo del singolo biglietto.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Gennaio 2013)

L'abbassamento dei prezzi per gli abbonati in campionato mica dovrebbe essere per forza collegato all'aumento per i tifosi che vanno allo stadio quando possono/vogliono.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> L'abbassamento dei prezzi per gli abbonati in campionato mica dovrebbe essere per forza collegato all'aumento per i tifosi che vanno allo stadio quando possono/vogliono.



è collegato al fatto che sti truffaldini fanno pagare dai 15 ai 30 euro in più per una partita col barcellona perchè tanto sanno che la gente si presenta e riempie lo stadio lo stesso quando magari sarebbe più intelligente premiare quelli che comunque ci sono ogni domenica sia che si giochi con la reggina,col novara,con la juve o col barcellona!!non solo, ma ho visto che recentemente sono stati applicati promozioni e sconti presso i vari milanstore sui prodotti ufficiali,presentando il biglietto di determinate partite;la cosa bella è che questi sconti non valgono per gli abbonati


----------



## Livestrong (24 Gennaio 2013)

Organizzatevi e protestate sotto la sede, che vi devo dire.

A me non pare giusto far pagare ad altre persone un eventuale sconto per gli abbonati, dovrebbe essere la società, di sua iniziativa, ad effettuarli


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> è collegato al fatto che sti truffaldini fanno pagare dai 15 ai 30 euro in più per una partita col barcellona perchè tanto sanno che la gente si presenta e riempie lo stadio lo stesso quando magari sarebbe più intelligente premiare quelli che comunque ci sono ogni domenica sia che si giochi con la reggina,col novara,con la juve o col barcellona!!non solo, ma ho visto che recentemente sono stati applicati promozioni e sconti presso i vari milanstore sui prodotti ufficiali,presentando il biglietto di determinate partite;la cosa bella è che questi sconti non valgono per gli abbonati


 [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] ho modificato il tuo intervento, non scrivere parolacce o altre parole censurate per favore 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Organizzatevi e protestate sotto la sede, che vi devo dire.
> 
> A me non pare giusto far pagare ad altre persone un eventuale sconto per gli abbonati, dovrebbe essere la società, di sua iniziativa, ad effettuarli



Ed infatti noi ce l'abbiamo con la società, mica con voi.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> L'abbassamento dei prezzi per gli abbonati in campionato mica dovrebbe essere per forza collegato all'aumento per i tifosi che vanno allo stadio quando possono/vogliono.



Non dev'essere collegato agli altri tifosi, ma al fatto che mi sembra giusto e sacrosanto che per quelli che si abbonano la società abbia un minimo di riconoscenza. Soprattutto dopo questa stagione che ci hanno venduto i nostri due campioni.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] ho modificato il tuo intervento, non scrivere parolacce o altre parole censurate per favore
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



truffaldini è proprio brutto però


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> truffaldini è proprio brutto però



Eh lo so ma in quel momento non mi veniva in mentre altro  Cmq spero che il messaggio sia stato recepito


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Eh lo so ma in quel momento non mi veniva in mentre altro  Cmq spero che il messaggio sia stato recepito



sinceramente non pensavo che me lo censurasse..e una ogni tanto potrebbe anche scappare!comunque messaggio recepito


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sono come dei cavalli pazzi, ma quanto corrono santo cielo??? Pieta


----------



## Principe (4 Febbraio 2013)

Con Balo qualche chance c'era potevamo metterli in difficoltà


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Con Balo qualche chance c'era potevamo metterli in difficoltà



...lo faremo il prossimo anno....tanto sempre loro becchiamo.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2013)

*Xavi fuori 15 giorni. L'andata con il Milan a rischio.*


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;118485 ha scritto:


> *Xavi fuori 15 giorni. L'andata con il Milan a rischio.*



capirai!assenza che non peserà minimamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2013)

prima o poi la dovranno pagare sti catalani...2 volte ci hanno rubato


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2013)

A quanto pare Tito Vilanova non ci sarà. Augurandogli di rimettersi presto, faccio notare che praticamente affronteremo una squadra allenata dal vice del vice di Guardiola. Una squadra senza guida tecnica, quale migliore occasione per metterli in difficoltà.


----------



## Snake (4 Febbraio 2013)

Peccato che abbiamo una squadra di m3rda perchè sono meno imbattibili di quel che sembra


----------



## Ale (4 Febbraio 2013)

non hanno scampo.


----------



## Jako (4 Febbraio 2013)

dai che la vinciamoooo!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Conta a Niente l'assenza di Xavi.


----------



## prd7 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Li battiamo... ahahah


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Febbraio 2013)

Stanno trasmettendo su mediaset premium Barcellona milan 0-4 finale di coppa campioni
la consiglio ai più giovani che magari dal Barcellona hanno visto solo prenderle


----------



## Marilson (5 Febbraio 2013)

io l'ho vista in diretta, in tv. E ho goduto. Io c'ero


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io l'ho vista in diretta, in tv. E ho goduto. Io c'ero



Io pure....che grandissima soddisfazione. Una delle più belle.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Xavi fuori 15 giorni. L'andata con il Milan a rischio.*



Sti granchi, gioca Fabregas.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> A quanto pare Tito Vilanova non ci sarà. Augurandogli di rimettersi presto, faccio notare che praticamente affronteremo una squadra allenata dal vice del vice di Guardiola. Una squadra senza guida tecnica, quale migliore occasione per metterli in difficoltà.


----------



## pennyhill (5 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Vicente Del Bosque sulla Gazzetta ''Extra Time'' in merito a Milan-Barcellona: ''Si sono già incontrate lo scorso anno, sia nella fase a gruppi che più avanti, e anche questo è un Clasico. Mi sembra che il Milan sia migliorato, però continuo ad aver fiducia nel Barcellona''.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Pedro Rodriguez a SPORT.es, sul prossimo ottavo di Champions contro il Milan e su Bojan Krkic: "Con il Milan è sempre difficile, sia per i giocatori che ha, sia per la storia del club. Siamo contenti di affrontare un ex compagno e un amico come lui. Le cose gli stanno andando bene, speriamo che quella sera non sia in giornata".


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vicente Del Bosque sulla Gazzetta ''Extra Time'' in merito a Milan-Barcellona: ''Si sono già incontrate lo scorso anno, sia nella fase a gruppi che più avanti, e anche questo è un Clasico. Mi sembra che il Milan sia migliorato, però continuo ad aver fiducia nel Barcellona''.



migliorato??


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> migliorato??


Parole di circostanza ovviamente...credo che sà che il Milan non ha scampo....


----------



## Harvey (13 Febbraio 2013)

Solo per curiosità qualcuno crede nel passaggio del turno? (scaramanzie a parte)


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Solo per curiosità qualcuno crede nel passaggio del turno? (scaramanzie a parte)



.....credere è una parola grossa, diciamo che spero che non passino i migliori.


----------



## Harvey (13 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....credere è una parola grossa, diciamo che spero che non passino i migliori.



Mi piace il tuo modo di porre la cosa  Tuttavia la consapevolezza annulla quasi tutte le residue speranze...


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Solo per curiosità qualcuno crede nel passaggio del turno? (scaramanzie a parte)



Beh no...anche nel caso passassimo ci sarebbe il danno oltre alla beffa, nel senso che noi non vinceremo la CL anche se battessimo il farca, significherebbe abbassare le probabilità per giocare la CL l'anno prossimo, perche se continuiamo quest'anno perderemo tanti punti in campionato per arrivare terzi. No grazie preferisco avere l'anno prossimo una squadra degna e giocare la CL


----------



## sheva90 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Per me e assolutamente impossibile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Febbraio 2013)

Amelia

Abate Zapata Bonera Antonini

Traorè Muntari Nocerino

Boateng Pazzini Robinho



Sarebbe un sogno giocare così, invece andremo a perdere il derby per *niente*


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Amelia
> 
> Abate Zapata Bonera Antonini
> 
> ...



Magari giocare cosi, tutti belli freschi per il derby...ed invece no dobbiamo consumarci per una partita inutile che è già chiusa


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Mi piace il tuo modo di porre la cosa  Tuttavia la consapevolezza annulla quasi tutte le residue speranze...



...un minimo di speranza bisogna pur sempre conservarla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Febbraio 2013)

solo a leggere questa discussione già mi viene male prenderemo una barcata


----------



## jaws (13 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Amelia
> 
> Abate Zapata Bonera Antonini
> 
> ...



Dopo il sesto o settimo gol che ti fanno voglio proprio vedere come sogni.
A me solo il pensare di schierare le riserve contro il Barcellona mi piange il cuore, e pensare che ci sono tifosi che vorrebbero farlo me lo fa sanguinare


----------



## Principe (13 Febbraio 2013)

Io risparmierei elsha per il derby mi sembrerebbe doveroso


----------



## kas86 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Dai che se non lavoro me la guardo comodamente in TV con FoxSoccer! I Love HD Cable!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Solo per curiosità qualcuno crede nel passaggio del turno? (scaramanzie a parte)



per me 90% Barca e 10 % Milan


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me 90% Barca e 10 % Milan



Al 99,99% siamo fuori cit


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ragà meglio giocarla coi titolari,che già non mi fanno dormire la notte.Mettere le riserve vorrebbe dire piallata storica....


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2013)

noi abbiamo il barca, ok, ma occhio che l'inter gioca domani e poi giovedì prossimo ha una trasferta difficile (e dispendiosa)col cluj eh!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragà meglio giocarla coi titolari,che già non mi fanno dormire la notte.Mettere le riserve vorrebbe dire piallata storica....



infatti...non vorrei che ci restituiscono il 4-0 del 94


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> noi abbiamo il barca, ok, ma occhio che l'inter gioca domani e poi giovedì prossimo ha una trasferta difficile (e dispendiosa)col cluj eh!!!



Rigioca già giovedì prossimo???


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Rigioca già giovedì prossimo???



sisi


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> infatti...non vorrei che ci restituiscono il 4-0 del 94


Vabbe una finale non è paragonabile con un ottavo...


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sisi



Bene,bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbe una finale non è paragonabile con un ottavo...



si ma noi dagli ottavi in poi in casa il risultato peggiore è stato di 2 gol di scarto contro Arsenal-Ajax più altre 2 squadre mi sembra...non vorrei prendere una batosta a Milano
poi oh se al ritorno siamo spacciati spacchiamo gambe...a me rode ancora per i 2 furti (2006 e 2012)


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eppure l'anno scorso bastava un episodio,aldilà delle assenze pesanti di Thiago ed Mvb.Bastava che quel pollo di Binho al 2' minuto avesse messo la pera dentro e qui probabilmente si parlava di come raggiungere la 9a champions.....


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ma noi dagli ottavi in poi in casa il risultato peggiore è stato di 2 gol di scarto contro Arsenal-Ajax più altre 2 squadre mi sembra...non vorrei prendere una batosta a Milano
> poi oh se al ritorno siamo spacciati spacchiamo gambe...a me rode ancora per i 2 furti (2006 e 2012)



Si si pero alla fine questo è il Milan piu scarso dell'era Berlusconi, questo è il barca piu forte della sua storia...
Poi onestamente sarebbe il caso che il calcio ci restituisse le ladrate 2006 e 2012. Ma non ci spererei. Io vorrei giocare l'anno prossimo la cl non l'europa league dobbiamo arrivare terzi


----------



## pennyhill (13 Febbraio 2013)

Passare il turno non lo chiedo, metterli in difficoltà sì.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si si pero alla fine questo è il Milan piu scarso dell'era Berlusconi, questo è il barca piu forte della sua storia...
> Poi onestamente sarebbe il caso che il calcio ci restituisse le ladrate 2006 e 2012. Ma non ci spererei. Io vorrei giocare l'anno prossimo la cl non l'europa league dobbiamo arrivare terzi



Terzi si può sempre arrivare,però meglio evitare di perdere 12-13 a 0. 



Ragazzi ho notato il "mi piace" e "Invia" sotto i post.E' una nuova chicca del forum???


----------



## Principe (13 Febbraio 2013)

L'Inter in Europa league 3 giorni prima del Derby nn pensare nemmeno per sogno che metta i titolari


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si si pero alla fine questo è il Milan piu scarso dell'era Berlusconi, questo è il barca piu forte della sua storia...
> Poi onestamente sarebbe il caso che il calcio ci restituisse le ladrate 2006 e 2012. Ma non ci spererei. Io vorrei giocare l'anno prossimo la cl non l'europa league dobbiamo arrivare terzi



il terzo posto sta li a 3 punti...noi dobbiamo provare a metterli in difficoltà sennò ci distruggono


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Febbraio 2013)

Male che va ci polverizzano, bene che vuole andare usciamo dignitosamente che poi è quello che mi interessa. 
Non me ne importa una mazza della champions quest'anno. Non abbiamo speranze quindi.. voglio solo evitare la figuraccia storica (piu' che possibile).
Possibilità di passare prossime allo 0%.


----------



## ElPeggame95 (13 Febbraio 2013)

tridente pesante con el shaarawy,pazzini e Niang..con Boateng mezz'ala... affrontiamoli a viso aperto e vediamo che succede


----------



## Sheldon92 (13 Febbraio 2013)

nella nostra condizione, l'unica maniera di giocare contro sti alieni è catenaccio e contropiedi...e speriamo che Stephan sia in serata.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo, onestamente, poche possibilità ma TUTTE le partite vanno giocate senza paura. Il Milan deve sempre lottare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Dopo il sesto o settimo gol che ti fanno voglio proprio vedere come sogni.
> A me solo il pensare di schierare le riserve contro il Barcellona mi piange il cuore, e pensare che ci sono tifosi che vorrebbero farlo me lo fa sanguinare



Non vedo l'ora di avere un unico obiettivo stagionale.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragà meglio giocarla coi titolari,che già non mi fanno dormire la notte.Mettere le riserve vorrebbe dire piallata storica....



Massì, due parole con Puyol e la si impaglia volendo


----------



## iceman. (14 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia battiamoli, ai quarti lo shalke in semifinale il valencia e in finale lo shaktar ..... io ci credo.



Onestamente dovessimo perdere 5/6 a 0 non ci vedrei nulla di male..e' come dire spagna-trindad&toobago


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ma sono l'unico a crederci? Almeno nella partita di S.Siro?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico a crederci? Almeno nella partita di S.Siro?


Si 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo, onestamente, poche possibilità ma TUTTE le partite vanno giocate senza paura. Il Milan deve sempre lottare.


Dobbiamo andare lì senza pensieri, nel caso sarà tutto di guadagnato dato che i pronostici ci vedono con le ossa rotte.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Passare il turno non lo chiedo, metterli in difficoltà sì.


Uscire con 5 o 6 goal di scarto non lo desidero, uscire con 2 o 3 si 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ma noi dagli ottavi in poi in casa il risultato peggiore è stato di 2 gol di scarto contro Arsenal-Ajax più altre 2 squadre mi sembra...non vorrei prendere una batosta a Milano
> poi oh se al ritorno siamo spacciati spacchiamo gambe...a me rode ancora per i 2 furti (2006 e 2012)


Io schiererei Flamini e Muntari per rompere Iniesta e Messi nella prima mezz'ora, poi ce la giochiamo alla pari.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico a crederci? Almeno nella partita di S.Siro?


----------



## Ale (14 Febbraio 2013)

vincere e vinceremoo!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> 
> Io schiererei Flamini e Muntari per rompere Iniesta e Messi nella prima mezz'ora, poi ce la giochiamo alla pari.



si ma non penso che in 9 contro 11 siamo pari...vabbè almeno gli togliamo i 2 giocatori più forti che hanno


----------



## Ale (14 Febbraio 2013)

un idea molto furba sarebbe quella di tosare pazzini, almeno anche in Cl potremmo vantarci di avere le tre creste la' davanti


----------



## rossovero (14 Febbraio 2013)

Pochi scherzi, si deve giocare con la miglior formazione possibile. Poi sullo 0-2 conto che si fermino, perché spremere energie inutilmente? Obiettivamente il dislivello é enorme: loro centrocampo supertecnico, nostro ipotecnico, loro attacco mostruoso, nostra difesa sbadata... siamo seri, non mi sono mai sentito cosi´battuto in partenza. Ma la corsa, grinta e impegno sono un´altra cosa e quelli li voglio vedere tutti


----------



## Devil May Cry (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sicuro che ElSha una pera gliela fa...Sono dei mostri è vero,ma hanno anche degli svarioni non da poco in difesa...Ovviamente noi siamo più scarsi in tutto.

L'unica cosa che chiedo alla squadra è il cuore!Devono giocare bene,impegnarsi e perdere con onore....Ma non sono sicurissimo che il Milan perderà!!Magari riusciamo a strapparlo un pareggio...Basta che non giochi Zapata..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ma non penso che in 9 contro 11 siamo pari...vabbè almeno gli togliamo i 2 giocatori più forti che hanno


Magari riescono a prendere due ammonizioni, sai: "scontro fortuito"


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Video da youtube:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Magari riescono a prendere due ammonizioni, sai: "scontro fortuito"



magari Flamini imbruttisce l'arbitro stile Cassano che gli dice "ti aspetto fuori" e non gli da neanche giallo


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Xavi Hernandez a Sport.es sulla prossima sfida conil Milan: "Sappiamo di essere i favoriti. Non solo accettiamo questo ruolo, ma ci piace. Il Milan non è una squadretta. Non saranno nel loro momento migliore in campionato, ma hanno giocatori forti difensivamente, dei guerrieri, degli animali. El Shaarawy non è cosa da poco. Bojan, Boateng... E' una grande squadra con sette Champions League".


----------



## Canonista (15 Febbraio 2013)

Spero in un accordo tra le dirigenze per evitare di subire 10 gol nel primo tempo


----------



## Brontolo (15 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Spero in un accordo tra le dirigenze per evitare di subire 10 gol nel primo tempo


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Xavi Hernandez a Sport.es sulla prossima sfida conil Milan: "Sappiamo di essere i favoriti. Non solo accettiamo questo ruolo, ma ci piace. Il Milan non è una squadretta. Non saranno nel loro momento migliore in campionato,* ma hanno giocatori forti difensivamente, dei guerrieri, degli animali.* El Shaarawy non è cosa da poco. Bojan, Boateng... E' una grande squadra con sette Champions League".



Ma è una trollalata? Spero vivamente che Xavi stesse trollalando...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ma non penso che in 9 contro 11 siamo pari...vabbè almeno gli togliamo i 2 giocatori più forti che hanno



Penso intendesse anche le nostre due espulsioni


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2013)

Lol tutti i nostri centrali messi insieme non ne fanno uno buono


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Jordi Roura, allenatore del Barcellona, ha parlato in conferenza stampa sulla sfida di Champions contro il Milan: "Quella rossonera è una squadra che ci preoccupa. E' una squadra storica, rimane un grande club che ha ancora dei giocatori importanti. Ci aspettiamo una sfida molto difficile".


Fabregas a El Mundo Deportivo: "Dobbiamo riservare le energie per il Milan, sarà una gara difficile, perchè quella rossonera è una squadra molto ostica. Vogliamo ad ogni costo la finale di Wembley. I rossoneri hanno ottimi giocatori e una grande storia alle spalle, ma noi daremo il massimo per passare il turno".


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Febbraio 2013)

Meglio che non ci presentiamo va 0-3 a tavolino e basta, le stiamo prendendo di brutto dal Parma figuriamoci con il Barca.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia immagino le risate di Messi e co mentre si stanno guardando Milan-Parma...


Speriamo abbiano pieta di noi


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ed ora pensiamo al Barcellona. Senza paura.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Cercasi Milanista che , come me, ci crede.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbe vada come vada
montolivo-flamini-boateng
niang-pazzini-el


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbe vada come vada
> montolivo-flamini-boateng
> niang-pazzini-el



giusto
dietro Abbiati
De Sciglio Mexes Zapata Constant


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Cercasi Milanista che , come me, ci crede.



Aspetta che ora lo cerchiamo....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2013)

Zapata eroe, si imbottirà di tritolo e farà il kamikaze su Messi immolandosi.
E' l'unica maniera che ha questa difesa per fermarlo.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2013)

> _Xavi Hernandez a Sport.es sulla prossima sfida conil Milan: "Sappiamo di essere i favoriti. Non solo accettiamo questo ruolo, ma ci piace. Il Milan non è una squadretta. Non saranno nel loro momento migliore in campionato,_*ma hanno giocatori forti difensivamente, dei guerrieri, degli animali. El Shaarawy non è cosa da poco. Bojan, Boateng... E' una grande squadra con sette Champions League".*



quindi secondo Xavi se schieriamo contemporaneamente El Shaarawy, Bojan, Boateng, Abbiati in porta e le 7 Champions League facciamo paura

Io metterei una formazione con tutti i mastini per prendere a calci Messi tutta la partita


----------



## Livestrong (15 Febbraio 2013)

Sono pronto alla battaglia, speriamo che tutti gli 80 mila lo saranno...


----------



## Albijol (16 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quindi secondo Xavi se schieriamo contemporaneamente El Shaarawy, Bojan, Boateng, Abbiati in porta e le 7 Champions League facciamo paura



La coppa della Champions secondo me para più palloni di Abbiati


----------



## Maik_90 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Video da youtube:



Ma da dov'è tratto il testo che si sente in questo video?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Maik_90 ha scritto:


> Ma da dov'è tratto il testo che si sente in questo video?



Non saprei.


----------



## DennyJersey (16 Febbraio 2013)

Il dubbio è in quale minuto l' Uomo Fiammifero farà esplodere tibia e perone di uno fra Xavi, Iniesta o Messi.
Per il resto ci vuole il miracolo anzi un miracolo fortunato.


----------



## Doctore (16 Febbraio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Il dubbio è in quale minuto l' Uomo Fiammifero fare esplodere tibia e perona di uno fra Xavi, Iniesta o Messi.
> Per il resto ci vuole il miracolo anzi un miracolo fortunato.


ma penso che se siamo sul 3 a 0 per il barca flaminio non se ne fara problemi


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport Xavi avrebbe risolto il problema al flessore e dovrebbe essere in campo contro il Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che per la gara contro il Barcellona sarà incasso record con oltre 80.000 spettatori.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport Xavi avrebbe risolto il problema al flessore e dovrebbe essere in campo contro il Milan.



Poco cambia..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Febbraio 2013)

con mercess e zapata ci becchiamo un imbarcata micidiale...3 peri secchi...meglio pensare al campionato,e giocarla il prox anno la champions


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Io ho paura con questi centrali, possiamo prendere potenzialmente da 4 a 6 goal tranquillamente. Speriamo che diano tutti il massimo e corrano come dannati, ci vuole una partita come quella con la Juve, di solito ho notato che Allegri le sa preparare le partite di questa portata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

io più che Flamini ho paura che Mexes fa cavolate


----------



## f.zinosi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Per ora, a te [MENTION=797]f.zinosi[/MENTION] consiglio di leggere questo: http://www.milanworld.net/prima-di-postare-nuove-news-entrate-e-leggete-vt3468.html


----------



## DennyJersey (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ci sarebbe voluto un Faraone al meglio, per il resto, in difesa non abbiamo molte speranze.


----------



## Milangirl (16 Febbraio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe voluto un Faraone al meglio, per il resto,* in difesa non abbiamo molte speranze.*


direi proprio di no


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Voglio il derby.


Speriamo di non far figure che ci cala il morale


----------



## Devil May Cry (16 Febbraio 2013)

In ogni caso sarà una bella partita..Quando gioca il barca è sempre una bella partita...Di sicuro non giocheremo male come contro il parma..Io mi affido ad ElSha come ho già scritto più volte,secondo me un goal lo fa..Il problema resta sempre la difesa.


----------



## honestsimula (16 Febbraio 2013)

Il Fascista
De Sciglio Mexes Yepes Constant
Flamini Ambrosini Muntari Boateng Nocerino
Il Boss


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> Il Fascista
> De Sciglio Mexes Yepes Constant
> Flamini Ambrosini Muntari Boateng Nocerino
> Il Boss



Ambrosini è rotto. Ad ogni modo non vedremo mai una roba del genere, yepes sarebbe da evitare come la peste visto l'avversario.


----------



## honestsimula (16 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ambrosini è rotto. Ad ogni modo non vedremo mai una roba del genere, yepes sarebbe da evitare come la peste visto l'avversario.


ok allora siamo costretti all'unica opzione plausibile
modulo 5 e 5 di interdizione
su Mario non transiggo, servono giocatore del suo calibro per fermare i blaugrana

Abbiati
De Sciglio Zapata Mexes Yepes Constant
Flamini Muntari Traore Boateng Nocerino


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> ok allora siamo costretti all'unica opzione plausibile
> modulo 5 e 5 di interdizione
> su Mario non transiggo, servono giocatore del suo calibro per fermare i blaugrana
> 
> ...



Con Boateng falso 9 con l'ordine di spingersi ogni tanto in attacco o provare il tiro da 40 metri.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2013)

A Sky hanno appena mostrato la probabile formazione, sono molto perplesso:

Abbiati
Abate
Zapata
Mexes
Constant
Ambrosini
Montolivo
Flamini
El Shaarawy
Pazzini
Boateng


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky hanno appena mostrato la probabile formazione, sono molto perplesso:
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



Probabilissimo che sia questo l'11 titolare. Credo che metta Boa per Niang perchè non si fida dell'inesperienza del ragazzo.
Io lascerei boa in mediana e Niang lo metterei.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

Niang?????????????????????????????????????? Ancora boa attaccante? Mabbasta


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky hanno appena mostrato la probabile formazione, sono molto perplesso:
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



Chiedo venia, a quanto pare Ambrosini non è rotto.
E purtroppo gioca.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbè che tanto, dove andiamo?


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Il dubbio è, ce la giochiamo a viso aperto? o ce la giochiamo con l'unico modo per provare a batterli, difendere e ripartire?!


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> ok allora siamo costretti all'unica opzione plausibile
> modulo 5 e 5 di interdizione
> su Mario non transiggo, servono giocatore del suo calibro per fermare i blaugrana
> 
> ...



Secondo me il gol lo prendiamo anche se giochiamo con tre portieri.
La formazione sarà quella di sky.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2013)

Il Barça sta perdendo.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

Almeno Niang copre bene, torna sempre a fare da terzino aggiunto...vabbe

Ambrosini comunque è una scigura...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il Barça sta perdendo.



Che palle... l'unica modo per poter fare male sta nel fatto che sono imbattibili, quando una squadra vince sempre poi una la deve cannare..


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2013)

Infortunio per Adriano.


----------



## Gnagnazio (16 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky hanno appena mostrato la probabile formazione, sono molto perplesso:
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



Preferisco Yepes o Bonera al posto di Zapatra


----------



## Principe (16 Febbraio 2013)

Risparmiano el sha che si è' allenato a parte anche oggi e pensiamo al derby che nel doppio confronto con il Barcellona nn abbiamo speranze

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Preferisco Yepes o Bonera al posto di Zapatra



Bonera e' infortunato e anche sano in campo nn lo vorrei vedere


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ora che vedo meglio...gioca pure abbata? Pieta


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky hanno appena mostrato la probabile formazione, sono molto perplesso:
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



Niente Niang,ovvero l'attaccante più importante di tutti in fase di non possesso,con il Tamarro al suo posto,a fare tacchi e tiri da quaranta metri?
Madonna


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Niente Niang,ovvero l'attaccante più importante di tutti in fase di non possesso,con il Tamarro al suo posto,a fare tacchi e tiri da quaranta metri?
> Madonna



Il fatto che abbia messo quel verognoso di Ambrosini è perche "c'è pressione". Allegri sta nel mondo delle fate pensa che passiamo??? Maddai....qualsiasi persona mette boateng in mediana e niang in avanti e Ambrosini in panca..


----------



## Gnagnazio (16 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Bonera e' infortunato e anche sano in campo nn lo vorrei vedere



Zapata è colpevole sui 3 ultimi gol subiti. Non voglio più vederlo.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2013)

se mette quella formazione Allegri ha chiuso


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Vedrete che dirà Berlu, sarà un assedio, secondo me fa bene a imbottire di mediani.

La scelta di Niang mi lascia un po' così, dopotutto Boateng ci stava di metterlo a partita in corso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ah, dimenticavo, giustissimo mettere Abate, di la però meglio DeSci, non è la partita per Constant


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo bene,almeno un pari in casa non sarebbe malvagio,anzi....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky hanno appena mostrato la probabile formazione, sono molto perplesso:
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



Ambro farà praticamente il 3° centrale aggiunto.Faremo puro catenaccio,con lanci alla viva il Parroco.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Mexes: "I giovani ci stanno dando qualcosa in più, contro il Barça siamo sfavoriti ma ci crediamo"


----------



## Tobi (16 Febbraio 2013)

con balotelli in campo si poteva sperare in qualche giocata importante ma con spazzino e boateng in attacco... brrrrrr


----------



## prd7 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me alla fine Niang giocherà. Oppure lo farà riposare per il derby


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Lancio qualche formula contro il malocchio blaugrana:

_« Occhio, malocchio, prezzemolo e finocchio, ego me baptizzo contro il malocchio. Puh! Puh!
E con il peperoncino e un po' d'insaléta ti protegge la Madonna dell'Incoronéta;
con l'olio, il sale, e l'aceto ti protegge la Madonna dello Sterpeto;
corrrrrno di bue, latte screméto, proteggi questa chésa dall'innominéto. »_


A tutti i blaugrana:"Buona fortuna".


----------



## Ale (17 Febbraio 2013)

stanno tutti bene quelli del barca


----------



## Ale (17 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mexes: "I giovani ci stanno dando qualcosa in più, contro il Barça siamo sfavoriti ma ci crediamo"



questo mica gioca contro il barca, vero?


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> questo mica gioca contro il barca, vero?



Eh no guarda


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> questo mica gioca contro il barca, vero?



Scherzate pure sarebbe il nostro uomo di maggior carisma


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

sto leggendo che il faraone e in dubbio per il barca? ma io sono l'unica che per una volta e positiva? sto problema se lo porta da mesi anni non vedo perchè ora tutto ad un tratto dovrebbe stare fermo per tempo mah.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;126734 ha scritto:


> sto leggendo che il faraone e in dubbio per il barca? ma io sono l'unica che per una volta e positiva? sto problema se lo porta da mesi anni non vedo perchè ora tutto ad un tratto dovrebbe stare fermo per tempo mah.



Torna in gruppo martedì,ci sarà al 100% col Barca,sono sfide in cui un calciatore non vorrebbe mai mancare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Torna in gruppo martedì,ci sarà al 100% col Barca,sono sfide in cui un calciatore non vorrebbe mai mancare.


ecco immaginavo bene , ci serve tantissimo in questo periodo, abbiamo dopo inter e lazio ho sentito dire ci serve tantissimo siamo proprio nel momento che devono esserci tutti.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;126737 ha scritto:


> ecco immaginavo bene , ci serve tantissimo in questo periodo, abbiamo dopo inter e lazio ho sentito dire ci serve tantissimo siamo proprio nel momento che devono esserci tutti.



Nel suo pezzo anche Suma ha chiaramente detto che ci sarà al 100% col Barca.Come fai a costringere un giocatore del genere al riposo forzato quando ci sono sfide del genere???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

quindi il Faraone c'è ma non è al 100% giusto?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi il Faraone c'è ma non è al 100% giusto?



Si


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si



vabbè...in attacco credo che giocheranno Niang e Boateng


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vabbè...in attacco credo che giocheranno Niang e Boateng



In che senso?Quale formazza prevedi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Teoricamente, rispetto all'anno passato, ci presentiamo con due terzini superiori: De Sciglio e Constant. Il problema è che, rispetto all'anno passato, ci presentiamo anche con due centrali molto inferiori


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Teoricamente, rispetto all'anno passato, ci presentiamo con due terzini superiori: De Sciglio e Constant. Il problema è che, rispetto all'anno passato, ci presentiamo anche con due centrali molto inferiori



ricordiamo che l'anno scorso thiago non c'era nè all'andata nè al ritorno!c'è un nesta che manca in difesa,un seedorf a centrocampo e un ibrahimovic in attacco....ma abbiamo un montolivo e un faraone in più...se ci fosse stato balotelli in attacco,mancanza di nesta a parte,le differenze con la squadra che aveva affrontato il barcellona l'anno scorso non sarebbero state nemmeno cosi nette


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ricordiamo che l'anno scorso thiago non c'era nè all'andata nè al ritorno!c'è un nesta che manca in difesa,un seedorf a centrocampo e un ibrahimovic in attacco....ma abbiamo un montolivo e un faraone in più...se ci fosse stato balotelli in attacco,mancanza di nesta a parte,le differenze con la squadra che aveva affrontato il barcellona l'anno scorso non sarebbero state nemmeno cosi nette


Vero, però un Mexes vicino a Nesta è un'altra cosa rispetto ad un Mexes vicino a Zapata. Montolivo, forse, può ovviare al problema Seedorf, però per ovviare al problema Ibra ci sarebbe voluto Balotelli insieme ad El Sharaawy e ovviare al problema Nesta è impossibile dato che l'anno passato ci presentammo con uno dei difensori più forti della storia.


----------



## Ale (17 Febbraio 2013)

non e' che ibra fosse protagonista in queste partite..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> non e' che ibra fosse protagonista in queste partite..


Vero, però, per dire, imbeccò Nocerino nel ritorno


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> non e' che ibra fosse protagonista in queste partite..



si ma a differenza di pazzini può inventarsi qualcosa da un momento all'altro!l'assenza di ibra avremmo potuto sopperirla con balotelli!il vero problema restano i 2 centrali di difesa..per il resto non siamo tanto diversi dall'anno scorso..c'è da dire però che l'anno scorso la differenza l'aveva fatta proprio nesta!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In che senso?Quale formazza prevedi?



Abbiati
De Sciglio Mexes Zapata/Yepes Constant
Flamini Montolivo Ambrosini (l'anno scorso aveva fatto benissimo)
Niang Boateng El Shaarawy

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, però un Mexes vicino a Nesta è un'altra cosa rispetto ad un Mexes vicino a Zapata. Montolivo, forse, può ovviare al problema Seedorf, però per ovviare al problema Ibra ci sarebbe voluto Balotelli insieme ad El Sharaawy e ovviare al problema Nesta è impossibile dato che l'anno passato ci presentammo con uno dei difensori più forti della storia.



già, a me spaventa molto di più la difesa (i centrali) che il centrocampo...la vedo dura pure per Montolivo rimanere calmo con quei nanetti che ti pressano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già, a me spaventa molto di più la difesa (i centrali) che il centrocampo...la vedo dura pure per Montolivo rimanere calmo con quei nanetti che ti pressano


Io confido in tutti, in tutti ma venga qualcuno a rassicurarmi per quanto riguarda i centrali di difesa, lì non vedo mezza cosa, che sia mezza, positiva. Io ho una paura folle di prendere l'imbarcata a causa di due centrali non all'altezza, anche perché Mexes la cappellata la fece lo stesso, pur avendo Nesta vicino, e Nesta dovette farsi in quattro per fermare Messi. Zapata manco se si dopa ferma Messi. Senza considerare che l'anno scorso piovvero rigori e quest'anno ? Boh, non lo so, vada come vada.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io confido in tutti, in tutti ma venga qualcuno a rassicurarmi per quanto riguarda i centrali di difesa, lì non vedo mezza cosa, che sia mezza, positiva. Io ho una paura folle di prendere l'imbarcata a causa di due centrali non all'altezza, anche perché Mexes la cappellata la fece lo stesso, pur avendo Nesta vicino, e Nesta dovette farsi in quattro per fermare Messi. Zapata manco se si dopa ferma Messi. Senza considerare che l'anno scorso piovvero rigori e quest'anno ? Boh, non lo so, vada come vada.



l'anno scorso l'atteggiamento dei nostri è stato perfetto...avevo più paura di Antonini che di Messi e invece il giovine aveva fatto un ottima partita
quest'anno con quei 2 caproni è tosta


----------



## Ale (17 Febbraio 2013)

l'estro di un giovane come niang o elsha secondo me puo' rivelarsi anche superiore all'apporto di ibra, che era nullo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso l'atteggiamento dei nostri è stato perfetto...avevo più paura di Antonini che di Messi e invece il giovine aveva fatto un ottima partita
> quest'anno con quei 2 caproni è tosta


Dobbiamo sperare soltanto che i centrali imbrocchino la partita. Io avrei preservato Yepes per qualche settimana curandone la condizione in modo tale che fosse al 100% col Barça.


----------



## Ale (17 Febbraio 2013)

yepes bonera tutta la vita.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Febbraio 2013)

Con i centrali che ci ritroviamo servirebbe la partita della vita !


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo sperare soltanto che i centrali imbrocchino la partita. Io avrei preservato Yepes per qualche settimana curandone la condizione in modo tale che fosse al 100% col Barça.



si anche per me la coppia deve essere Mexes/Yepes


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si anche per me la coppia deve essere Mexes/Yepes


A questo punto è improbabile Yepes, avendo giocato col Parma.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

dai yepes non può circolare!!


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Zapata + mexes, questo è un incubo


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Zapata + mexes, questo è un incubo



è la miglior coppia di centrali che possiamo schierare purtroppo


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> è la miglior coppia di centrali che possiamo schierare purtroppo


Si si lo so..ma è davvero un incubo..Mexes poi era quello che regalo il rigore al camp nou l'anno scorso 
Su sapata mi vien da piangere, quello qualche capellata l'ha deve fare -


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

si ma Zapata non ce lo vedo in queste partite


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Dai, Yepes...


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport *El Shaarary sarebbe a rischio per il match di Champions contro il Barça*. Il ginocchio dell'attaccante sta tenendo in apprensione lo staff rossonero. El Shaarawy sta lavorando a parte e continuerà a farlo fino a lunedì. Sta seguendo un programma personalizzato più fisioterapia. Se non dovesse farcela, in attacco è pronto Niang.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport *El Shaarary sarebbe a rischio per il match di Champions contro il Barça*. Il ginocchio dell'attaccante sta tenendo in apprensione lo staff rossonero. El Shaarawy sta lavorando a parte e continuerà a farlo fino a lunedì. Sta seguendo un programma personalizzato più fisioterapia. Se non dovesse farcela, in attacco è pronto Niang.



Se vabbè, inutile manco giocarla allora.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Se vabbe è possibile che nei momenti cluo ci deve essere sempre uno in meno?

Con chi segnamo ora?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se vabbe è possibile che nei momenti cluo ci deve essere sempre uno in meno?
> 
> Con chi segnamo ora?



Pazzini


----------



## Dexter (17 Febbraio 2013)

meglio,cosi è fresco per il derby...tanto sta partita è inutile giocarla con o senza el shaarawy


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> meglio,cosi è fresco per il derby...tanto sta partita è inutile giocarla con o senza el shaarawy



Ma guarda se non gioca è per infortunio, non per scelta tecnica. Non è detto che poi riesca a recuperare per il derby.


----------



## sheva90 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ma è assurdo che Stephan venga meno nella settimana fondamentale, poi dicono che non devo bestemmiare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ma è assurdo che Stephan venga meno nella settimana fondamentale, poi dicono che non devo bestemmiare.



E' un problema che si porta avanti da tempo e che ora è esploso, purtroppo. E' stato spremuto come un limone.


----------



## prd7 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Non credo dai, giocherà secondo me.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Febbraio 2013)

Se non sta bene, anche minimamente, non deve giocare.. Dentro quel panzone di Robinho a far figuracce


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

*Anche Robinho in dubbio: infiammazione al tendine*


----------



## prd7 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Robinho in dubbio: infiammazione al tendine*



Io proverei un 4-4-2 a questo punto

Abate Zapata Mexes Constant

Flamini Montolivo Ambrosini Boateng

Niang-Pazzini


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Robinho in dubbio: infiammazione al tendine*



Vabbè, frega nulla di Robinho.
Alla fine sarà: Boateng-Pazzini-Niang. Una roba immonda.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ma robingo non era quello che era stato tenuto per la CL? 

Galliani rifiutare 7 mil per sto scarsone


----------



## Canonista (17 Febbraio 2013)

Una cosa è certa: Abate deve giocare.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Febbraio 2013)

Non gioca neanche El shararaawy? ma cos'è, è un sortilegio questo ottavo? 
mah


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Cesc Fabregas a Canal + sulla sfida di mercoledì contro il Milan: "Arriviamo bene, sappiamo che sarà complicata come tutte le partite di Champions. Conosciamo la forza del rivale, siamo motivati e vogliamo dispuatare un buon ottavo di finale. Con che risultato vogliamo uscire da Milan? Vogliamo vincere, noi cerchiamo sempre di vincere, poi nel calcio può succedere di tutto".


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

l'importante è che giochi contro l'inter elsha...


----------



## Albijol (17 Febbraio 2013)

Allora se il Faraone non gioca il proverei il 4-3-2-1
Dal centrocampo in su:
Muntari Montolivoi Flamini
Bojan Boateng
Niang


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Febbraio 2013)

Non condivido quasi mai nulla delle scelte Allegri. Pero' la formazione tutta mediani contrariamente al campionato con il Barça ci puo' stare. Subire il meno possibile con loro è prioritario. L'anno scorso con questo atteggiamento, se non avessimo commesso errori assurdi sia avanti che dietro saremmo passati. Una delle poche cose fatte bene da Allegri l'anno scorso.
Certo poi che Boateng per Niang mi rattrista, senza dubbio.
Speriamo di non fare figuracce almeno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Febbraio 2013)

Il Faraone gioca sicuramente, esagerano i giornali.


----------



## Snake (17 Febbraio 2013)

e secondo voi giocare con Ambrosini e Flamini insieme ci permetterebbe di subire meno? oh boy, per subire meno col Barca ci vuole gente che ha gamba e che il pallone un minimo lo sa trattare, ma l'avete visto pannocchia col Cagliari? L'hanno sfondato da tutte le parti manco fosse Jenna Haze, IL CAGLIARI.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> e secondo voi giocare con Ambrosini e Flamini insieme ci permetterebbe di subire meno? oh boy, per subire meno col Barca ci vuole gente che ha gamba e che il pallone un minimo lo sa trattare, ma l'avete visto pannocchia col Cagliari? L'hanno sfondato da tutte le parti manco fosse Jenna Haze, IL CAGLIARI.



Beh col Cagliari dovevamo fare la partita.Col Barca Ambro farà praticamente il 3° centrale aggiunto,in pieno stile catenaccio.


----------



## Dexter (17 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> e secondo voi giocare con Ambrosini e Flamini insieme ci permetterebbe di subire meno? oh boy, per subire meno col Barca ci vuole gente che ha gamba e che il pallone un minimo lo sa trattare, ma l'avete visto pannocchia col Cagliari? L'hanno sfondato da tutte le parti manco fosse Jenna Haze, IL CAGLIARI.


 quoto tutto,ambrosini è stato stantuffato tutta la partita da ekdal e conti,figuriamoci da xavi e iniesta..


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Elsha gioca sicuro,rientra in gruppo martedì per la champions,come preventivato.Non capisco le vostre le lagne


----------



## MisterBet (17 Febbraio 2013)

In realtà è rientrato in gruppo oggi...ha fatto a parte solo le ultime cose...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

*Elsha oggi è rientrato in gruppo,svolgendo alla fine del lavoro personalizzato.*

Credo sia recuperato per mercoledì.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2013)

se non gioca elsha tanto vale mettere la primavera


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se non gioca elsha tanto vale mettere la primavera



Credo abbia recuperato,oggi era in gruppo.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

*Galliani sulle condizioni di El Shaarawy:"Piu' che preoccupazione, c'e' speranza di recuperare Stephan El Shaarawy"*


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

*Galliani:"Contro il Barça giocheremo senza alcuna sudditanza psicologica"*


----------



## The Ripper (17 Febbraio 2013)

non è un problema se non recuopera el sha. mi interessa più nel derby. 
ma ce la farà sicuramente.
Per caratteristiche, un attacco Boateng Niang Pazzini può far male al Barcellona. I problemi io li vedo sempre e solo a centrocampo e in difesa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Il faraone non deve giocare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> e secondo voi giocare con Ambrosini e Flamini insieme ci permetterebbe di subire meno? oh boy, per subire meno col Barca ci vuole gente che ha gamba e che il pallone un minimo lo sa trattare, ma l'avete visto pannocchia col Cagliari? L'hanno sfondato da tutte le parti manco fosse Jenna Haze, IL CAGLIARI.



Perché, ti pensi che proveremo a giocare o a non subire ? Bisogna resistere all'assedio schiacciati in area, per fare questo Ambro va benone.

Il massimo che possiamo fare è lanciare con Montolivo gli inserimenti di Boa e ElShaarawy alle spalle della difesa blaugrana, punto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

vabbè Robinho è meglio che non c'è


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perché, ti pensi che proveremo a giocare o a non subire ? Bisogna resistere all'assedio schiacciati in area, per fare questo Ambro va benone.
> 
> Il massimo che possiamo fare è lanciare con Montolivo gli inserimenti di Boa e ElShaarawy alle spalle della difesa blaugrana, punto.


E secondo te se ci chiudiamo in difesa con la difesa che abbiamo nn ne prendiamo 5???? Assurdo


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> E secondo te se ci chiudiamo in difesa con la difesa che abbiamo nn ne prendiamo 5???? Assurdo



Ma sei serio ? A viso aperto ne prendiamo 20


David Luiz - Cahill avrebbero da ridire sul tuo assurdo


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio ? A viso aperto ne prendiamo 20



Non ho detto di giocare a viso aperto ma nn ti puoi difendere negli ultimi 30 metri non hai più Nesta che ti compreso le magagne mi pare evidente , e Ambrosini e' un mezzo morto rispetto all'anno scorso , li devi aggredire nella loro metà campo se vuoi pensare di far qualcosa


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Si e allenato con il gruppo quindi se non succede niente di particolare ci sarà


----------



## pennyhill (17 Febbraio 2013)

Il mundodeportivo fa notare che in questa stagione il Barça non ha subito gol _solo_ in 11 gare su 35.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (17 Febbraio 2013)

Subisce la media di 1.07 goal a partita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Subisce la media di 1.07 goal a partita


Cavoli, abbiamo grosse possibilità


----------



## Snake (17 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perché, ti pensi che proveremo a giocare o a non subire ? Bisogna resistere all'assedio schiacciati in area, per fare questo Ambro va benone.
> 
> Il massimo che possiamo fare è lanciare con Montolivo gli inserimenti di Boa e ElShaarawy alle spalle della difesa blaugrana, punto.


andrebbe bene l'Ambrosini di una vita fa, non il paracarro che è oggi. Si vuol fare catenaccio? Benissimo ma mettici gente presentabile in campo non un morto che cammina, che tra l'altro con lui e Flamini insieme sarà la sagra dei cartellini


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

*Secondo Premium Calcio l'impiego di El Shaarawy contro il Barcellona verra deciso solo nell'allenamento di martedi perchè oggi ha lavorato in gruppo ma solo la parte atletica NON la parte con il pallone.*


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbe ma a sto punti lasciamo stare vala,che recuperi per l'Inter che è straimportante.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;127094 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Premium Calcio l'impiego di El Shaarawy contro il Barcellona verra deciso solo nell'allenamento di martedi perchè oggi ha lavorato in gruppo ma solo la parte atletica NON la parte con il pallone.*



Io sono straconvinto che ci sia.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Febbraio 2013)

Se manca il FARAONE sarà come andare all'assalto con le lance...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Se manca il FARAONE sarà come andare all'assalto con le lance...



Io dire con gli stuzzicadenti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Diamola vinta a tavolino se dobbiamo giocare senza El Sharaawy.


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbe ma a sto punti lasciamo stare vala,che recuperi per l'Inter che è straimportante.



Esatto, poi giocherà il ritorno. Il campionato è più importante per me.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io sono straconvinto che ci sia.



HMM non lo so, noi non siamo l'inder quando aveva Snejder o Militio fuori ogni volta che dovevano giocare in cl, poi puntualmente recupera 10 min prima l'inizio della partita.

Oh forse la nostra è pretattica  ci crediamo ci crediamo


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> HMM non lo so, noi non siamo l'inder quando aveva Snejder o Militio fuori ogni volta che dovevano giocare in cl, poi puntualmente recupera 10 min prima l'inizio della partita.
> 
> Oh forse la nostra è pretattica  ci crediamo ci crediamo


Sono convinto che giocherà mercoledì,non dico che è pretattica ma quasi.Il tutto era concordato(lavoro personalizzato)dalla settimana scorsa.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

*Paddypower: Se il Barcellona non batte il Milan rimborsate tutte le scommesse vincenti*

Maledetti!


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Paddypower: Se il Barcellona non batte il Milan rimborsate tutte le scommesse vincenti*
> 
> Maledetti!


Cioè se non ci battessero,chi ha giocato il barca vincente ha i soldi della scommessa indietro???


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me anche il Faraone ci sarà, se e solo per quel problema che si porta dietro da anni ci sarà, se invece non ci sarà allora vuol dire che c'è dell'altro sotto(infortunio di altro genere).


----------



## Gekyn (17 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo di non fare la figura dell Inter di sta sera... Che dio c'è la mandi buona!!!!


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;127169 ha scritto:


> Secondo me anche il Faraone ci sarà, se e solo per quel problema che si porta dietro da anni ci sarà, se invece non ci sarà allora vuol dire che c'è dell'altro sotto(infortunio di altro genere).



L'infortunio è risaputo, mi ripeto, ce l'ha da 3 anni. Non c'è niente sotto. E' un'infiammazione da gestire, la stagione è lunga e non può essere un Milan-Barca a rischiarlo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'infortunio è risaputo, mi ripeto, ce l'ha da 3 anni. Non c'è niente sotto. E' un'infiammazione da gestire, la stagione è lunga e non può essere un Milan-Barca a rischiarlo.



di sotto intendevo che ha un'altro tipo di infortunio e si nascondono dietro a questa cosa  secondo me anche ci sarà e una cosa che ha da tempo.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2013)

Non è da considerare un infortunio, è un problema di infiammazione, una cosa da gestire. Ce l'ha dal periodo di Padova, dove avevo visto una trasmissione qui locale in cui lo intervistavano al campo di allenamento e spiegava un pò il guaio. Il video aimè non lo trovo, altrimenti l'avrei postato. Aggiungo, però vado a memoria quindi non ne sono certo, dicesse che è un problema che aveva colpito anche Del Piero in giovane età.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (18 Febbraio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Se manca il FARAONE sarà come andare all'assalto con le lance...



Con le forchette....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioè se non ci battessero,chi ha giocato il barca vincente ha i soldi della scommessa indietro???



Rimborsano tutte le scommesse relative a ris. esatto e Primo Tempo/ Finale se il Barcellona non vince.


----------



## Re Ricardo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi a RTL 102.5

"I miei suggerimenti sono che qualche uomo di punta, come Messi, dovrebbe essere curato a uomo. Rocco è stato un grande, ha introdotto il gioco all'italiana e puntava a fare gol solo con attacchi sporadici in contropiede. Noi poi abbiamo cambiato il calcio, io con Sacchi abbiamo creato un Milan sempre padrone del campo e del gioco e la squadra con i tre olandesi che molti giudicano come la migliore della storia del calcio. Poi è arrivato il Barcellona e credo che queste due squadre siano esempi unici nella storia del calcio.
Abbiamo due punte come Pazzini ed El Sharaawy, anche se Robinho lo giudico molto positivo, e sono per le due punte. Non è per l'attacco ma per il centrocampo e la difesa che suggerisco per un gioco dialogato e anticipare qualche passaggio con un uomo della difesa.
Non ho trovato il tempo per parlare con l'allenatore. So qual è il ruolo del presidente e dell'allenatore e lo rispetto, ma se il presidente non è d'accordo lo licenzia. Allegri è ancora lì e ha un altro anno di contratto".


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Berlusconi a RTL 102.5
> 
> "I miei suggerimenti sono che qualche uomo di punta, come Messi, dovrebbe essere curato a uomo. Rocco è stato un grande, ha introdotto il gioco all'italiana e puntava a fare gol solo con attacchi sporadici in contropiede. Noi poi abbiamo cambiato il calcio, io con Sacchi abbiamo creato un Milan sempre padrone del campo e del gioco e la squadra con i tre olandesi che molti giudicano come la migliore della storia del calcio. Poi è arrivato il Barcellona e credo che queste due squadre siano esempi unici nella storia del calcio.
> Abbiamo due punte come Pazzini ed El Sharaawy, anche se Robinho lo giudico molto positivo, e sono per le due punte. Non è per l'attacco ma per il centrocampo e la difesa che suggerisco per un gioco dialogato e anticipare qualche passaggio con un uomo della difesa.
> Non ho trovato il tempo per parlare con l'allenatore. So qual è il ruolo del presidente e dell'allenatore e lo rispetto, ma se il presidente non è d'accordo lo licenzia. Allegri è ancora lì e ha un altro anno di contratto".


cioè se non andassimo all'arrembaggio distruttivo contro quelli là,Allegri è licenziato???Bene,bene......


----------



## Tobi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Non è detto che giochi pazzini, c e la possibilita.che si giochi con il boa falso nove, terremo il tridente molto alto cosi da allentare le discese dei loro terzini, poi tutti gli altri a fare catenaccio, sarebbe stata la partita adatta per de jong. Sono curioso di vedere come si comporteranno i giovani de sciglio niang el92 in questa partita che servira per la loro crescita.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Berlusconi a RTL 102.5
> 
> "I miei suggerimenti sono che qualche uomo di punta, come Messi, dovrebbe essere curato a uomo. *Rocco* è stato un grande, ha introdotto il gioco all'italiana e puntava a fare gol solo con attacchi sporadici in contropiede. Noi poi abbiamo cambiato il calcio, io con Sacchi abbiamo creato un Milan sempre padrone del campo e del gioco e la squadra con i tre olandesi che molti giudicano come la migliore della storia del calcio. Poi è arrivato il Barcellona e credo che queste due squadre siano esempi unici nella storia del calcio.
> Abbiamo due punte come Pazzini ed El Sharaawy, anche se Robinho lo giudico molto positivo, e sono per le due punte. Non è per l'attacco ma per il centrocampo e la difesa che suggerisco per un gioco dialogato e anticipare qualche passaggio con un uomo della difesa.
> Non ho trovato il tempo per parlare con l'allenatore. So qual è il ruolo del presidente e dell'allenatore e lo rispetto, ma se il presidente non è d'accordo lo licenzia. Allegri è ancora lì e ha un altro anno di contratto".


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lo scorso siamo stati parecchio sfortunati (infortunio di Thiago, l'errore di Mexes, il rigore assurdo fischiato a Nesta), ma tutto sommato abbiamo anche rischiato di passare. Quest'anno ho i brividi solo a pensare chi sostituirà Nesta e Thiago


----------



## honestsimula (18 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> cioè se non andassimo all'arrembaggio distruttivo contro quelli là,Allegri è licenziato???Bene,bene......



veramente ha detto tutto l'opposto


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

vuole la gabbia su messi, tanto xavi iniesta fabregas non sono granché..


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> veramente ha detto tutto l'opposto



Allora ho capito male io.....


mah......


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Sto qua è capace di lasciare a casa Allegri tra qualche settimana con la stagione che sta facendo


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

*Elsha è tornato in gruppo.*


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2013)

Boateng in attacco  
Allegri continua a metterlo fuori ruolo, pazzesco


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Boateng in attacco
> Allegri continua a metterlo fuori ruolo, pazzesco



tu credi che giocherà in attacco? Farà il trequartista al 10000% per dare pressione a xavi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2013)

*L'arbitro di Milan-Barcellona sarà lo scozzese Craig Thomson.*



I convocati del Barcellona​
Valdés, Pinto, Oier, Alves, Piqué, Fàbregas, Puyol, Xavi, Iniesta, Alexis, Messi, Thiago, Mascherano, Bartra, Sergio, Pedro, Jordi Alba, Montoya, Song, Tello


----------



## Ena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Io giocherei con:

Abbiati

De Sciglio Mexes Yepes Costant

Boateng Montolivo Flamini

Bojan Niang El Sharaawy

Mi sembra la migliore formazione sperando Boateng si sbatta per aiutare in difesa, Bojan e Niang si cambino di posto, Niang a destra quando attacca il Barca (quasi sempre) e al centro quando attacchiamo noi. Non deve commettere l'errore di far giocare Abate, De Sciglio gli è di gran lunga superiore. Probabilmente però perderemo pure cosi, ma almeno avremmo qualche possibilità in più.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2013)

Arbitro scozzese...quando scomettiamo che sarà un celtic fun e si vorrà vendicare per la rube, ovviamente noi club italiano pagheremo  già sono forti, già siamo scarsi poi pure l'arbitro


----------



## Tobi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Non vedo l ora che arrivi mercoledi


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> tu credi che giocherà in attacco? Farà il trequartista al 10000% per dare pressione a xavi.



Il giocatore più anarchico per fermare Xavi, interessante.

Comunque a destra giocherà Abate, De Sciglio e Niang andranno in panchina.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il giocatore più anarchico per fermare Xavi, interessante.
> 
> Comunque a destra giocherà Abate, De Sciglio e Niang andranno in panchina.



Appunto, Boateng poi quest'anno è un buon a nulla un didastro su tutti i fronti figuriamoci che azzechi una partita contro il barca poi. 
Abbata gioca ovvio. Niang in panchina una scelta didastrosa visto che Niang fà un' ottima fase difensiva. Ma ovviamente metterà il pacarro boanteng in attacco con l'altro pazzini che è un giocatore inutile (infatti giocheremo in 10) poi il dinosauro ambrosini con flamini 
abbata-zapata-mexes-costant
ambsroisni-montolivo-flaimini
boateng-pazzini-el

Con la coppia dei falegnami a centrocampo a rincorrere messi e co 
Alemno 2 rossi mercoledi


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Io la vedo così:
Centrali Mexes e Zapata, l'errore è dietro l'angolo con questi due, ma non mi sembra una gara adatta a Yepes, e Bonera l'ultima volta che ha giocato mi è sembrato totalmente fuori forma.Se il francese ed il colombiano riuscissero a manatenere al 100% la concentrazione per tutto l'arco dei 90 minuti mi sentirei tutto sommato discretamente tranquillo.
Terzini Constant e De Sciglio,anche se temo che potrebbero pagare la poca esperienza in partite di questo calibro, c'è il rischio che anche loro commettano errori che potrebbero rivelarsi pesanti.Dovrebbero giocare in maniera semplice, senza strafare e curando in particolar modo la fase difensiva.
Abbiamo bisogno di un centrocampo folto ed ovviamente Montolivo sarà l'uomo più importante, mi auguro sia in giornata.Purtroppo non c'è De Jong e credo che Ambro sarà titolare, nonostante le sue condizioni fisiche mi lascino perplesso spero possa fare una prestazione da vero Ambroleone perché il suo aiuto sarebbe preziosissimo.Muntari è fuori forma, Traorè,vabbé ...
Quindi resta Flamini.
Boateng sarà schierato "in attacco" ma credo che invece avrà compiti più da centrocampista a supporto dell'attacco, specie in caso di contropiede, utile nel pressing e nella rottura dell'azione piuttosto che ala o falso nove.
Su Pazzini ho molti dubbi, probabilmente essendo l'unica vera prima punta a disposizione potrebbe rivelarsi utile però ritengo che abbia bisogno di troppe pale gol per concretizzare, non è un Inzaghi al quale bastava toccare un paio di palloni a partita per avere quasi la certezza matematica che avrebbe timbrato il cartellino.Siccome sono convinto che di azioni non ne avremo molte se non partisse dal primo minuto non la vedrei come una cosa fuori dal mondo.Il problema è che Niang non è ancora freddo sotto porta però grazie a quanto si sacrifica potrebbe rivelarsi per certi versi utile anche giocando punta centrale.Poi ovviamente, se fosse a disposizione, il Faraone titolare sulla sinistra, preziosissimo in entrambe le fasi.
Robinho non lo calcolo nemmeno, pessimo negli ultimi periodi, mentre Bojan lo farei entrare a partita in corso.


----------



## Principe (18 Febbraio 2013)

Niang in panchina dimostra lo 0 coraggio su questo allenatore veramente incredibile e' il primo che avrei messo titolare , unico che ha una fisicita' che può mettere in crisi il Barcellona , allegri si dimostra un somaro


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Arbitro scozzese...quando scomettiamo che sarà un celtic fun e si vorrà vendicare per la rube, ovviamente noi club italiano pagheremo  già sono forti, già siamo scarsi poi pure l'arbitro


Io il fatto che l'arbitro sia scozzese lo vedo come un qualcosa di positivo.
Nel calcio scozzese si tende a perdonare, e quindi giudicare regolari, anche certi scontri un tantino sopra le righe che arbitri abituati ad un tipo di calcio diverso potrebbero punire anche con un cartellino.Considerato il tipo di partita credo che noi possiamo trarne un vantaggio.


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2013)

La formazione sarà quasi sicuramente quella postata da Tifo'o..l'unica variazione riguarderà la posizione di Montolivo che agirà sul centrodestra con Ambro davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Spruzzeremo tecnica da ogni poro a metacampo...


----------



## sheva90 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera ho cominciato ad avere gli incubi


----------



## honestsimula (18 Febbraio 2013)

non ci credo che fa giocare pazzini al posti di niang, ma non era infortunato sto salame?? nn vede il campo da 2 mesi e lo fai rientrare dal primo minuto contro il barcellona? non ci voglio credere...


----------



## Principe (18 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> non ci credo che fa giocare pazzini al posti di niang, ma non era infortunato sto salame?? nn vede il campo da 2 mesi e lo fai rientrare dal primo minuto contro il barcellona? non ci voglio credere...



Allegri il nostro grandissimo mister ringraziamo


----------



## prd7 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me alla fine giocano
Niang Boateng El Shaarawy


----------



## SololaMaglia (18 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me alla fine giocano
> Niang Boateng El Shaarawy



Non mi sembra una brutta idea togliere punti di riferimento lì davanti, anzi...


----------



## Principe (18 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me alla fine giocano
> Niang Boateng El Shaarawy



Sarebbe una mossa intelligente nn avendo uno come balotelli


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Febbraio 2013)

pazzini secondo me purtroppo giocherà di sicuro!


----------



## Principe (18 Febbraio 2013)

Cmq nn ci arriva l'hanno detto ora a SKY gioca Pazzini centrale el sha a sinistra e boateng a destra...... Che asino che abbiamo in panchina


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2013)

Su sky avevano anche detto 4312, boateng da trequartista dietro ad el e pazzini...

Pazzini inutilitissimo in mezzo a piquet e puyol verra preso a sportellate...almeno Niang ed El non danno punti di riferimenti ed i loro centrali soffrono questi giocatori piccoli e veloco... pazzini non fara che rallenatre e distruggere le poche occasioni quando superemo la meta campo


----------



## Snake (18 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini in una partita del genere è di una inutilità clamorosa, bravo acciuga


----------



## DennyJersey (18 Febbraio 2013)

Io non stravolgerei più di tanto la formazione tipo. Che 4-3-3 sia, ma con El e Niang ai lati e uno fra Pazzini e Bojan centrale. A centrocampo terrei lo stesso la triade Boa-Monto-Flamini e in difesa siamo quelli che siamo. Unico dubbio Abate-DeSciglio. 
Cambiare troppo formazione non può che nuocere e Ambro a fronte dell'esperienza aggiunge lentezza. Noce o Muntari non sono meglio di un Boa o Flamini diligenti e in serata.
Vediamo.


----------



## jaws (18 Febbraio 2013)

Povero Allegri, la partita non è ancora iniziata e già piovono critiche.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Povero Allegri, la partita non è ancora iniziata e già piovono critiche.



.....pensa quante gliene dirà Silvio dopo....


----------



## SololaMaglia (18 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Che asino che abbiamo in panchina



Ma sai dire altro oltre a questo?


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Febbraio 2013)

dai però ragazzi non iniziamo a fasciarci la testa prima del tempo!!!aspettiamo!vediamo come finisce la partita e poi critichiamo se c'è da criticare!che poi è inutile commentare formazioni che non sono ancora ufficiali


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dai però ragazzi non iniziamo a fasciarci la testa prima del tempo!!!aspettiamo!vediamo come finisce la partita e poi critichiamo se c'è da criticare!che poi è inutile commentare formazioni che non sono ancora ufficiali



Beh,più che criticare,questo è sano realismo,cioè io sono sempre positivo prima di ogni match,ma mercoledì sera.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> non ci credo che fa giocare pazzini al posti di niang, ma non era infortunato *sto salame*?? nn vede il campo da 2 mesi e lo fai rientrare dal primo minuto contro il barcellona? non ci voglio credere...





- - - Aggiornato - - -



prd7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me alla fine giocano
> Niang Boateng El Shaarawy



lo spero


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,più che criticare,questo è sano realismo,cioè io sono sempre positivo prima di ogni match,ma mercoledì sera.....


mi riferivo alle critiche ad allegri


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mi riferivo alle critiche ad allegri



Beh,lo si critica ogni domenica,figurati col Barca,ove ogni formazione non andrebbe bene...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Febbraio 2013)

Niang,simbolo del nuovo Milan giovane,spregiudicato,ben disposto al sacrificio per la squadra,uno che non avrebbe paura di puntare la difesa del Barça panchinato per far posto a Mr. Pantagonna,schierato come al solito fuori ruolo,con Spazzini a farsi stuprare da Piquè ed Elsha con problemi al ginocchio.
Bene dai.


----------



## robs91 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Gara da contropiede e Allegri mi schiera Boateng e Pazzini davanti.Per non parlare di Ambrosini a centrocampo che se gioca come a Cagliari è un suicidio.
Chi lo capisce è bravo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri non farà niente per provarla a vincere..magari una sconfitta servirà per esonerarlo. Godrei.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Febbraio 2013)

Parole di berlusconi imbarazzanti...così come la scelta di allegri di stravolgere la squadra, qualora fosse confermata.
il 4-3-3 NON SI DEVE TOCCARE. Niang è troppo importante, così come Constant e De Sciglio ai lati, El Sha largo a sinistra...

Sono allibito. 
In 26 anni di tifo credo sia la prima volta che assisto ad una cosa del genere (cioè cambiare la tattica nella partita più importante, quando SOLO quella tattica ti ha dato risultati concreti)


----------



## peppe75 (18 Febbraio 2013)

certo vedere zapata e mexes contro messi & company.....MAMMA MIAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!
speriamo....in un.....mira....colo!


----------



## honestsimula (18 Febbraio 2013)

volevo solo comunicarvi che la partita ancora non e' stata giocata.
non capisco come fate a tirare somme su moduli e titolari.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allegri non farà niente per provarla a vincere..magari una sconfitta servirà per esonerarlo. Godrei.



non l'hanno esonerato dopo 10 sconfitte e secondo te lo esonerano dopo una sconfitta col barcellona?pietà!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



honestsimula ha scritto:


> volevo solo comunicarvi che la partita ancora non e' stata giocata.
> non capisco come fate a tirare somme su moduli e titolari.



pur non essendo un sostenitore di allegri non sopporto questo accanimento alla prima occasione disponibile!!non è possibile che se si perde la colpa è sua mentre se si vince non gli si dà mai alcun merito


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Principe (19 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Parole di berlusconi imbarazzanti...così come la scelta di allegri di stravolgere la squadra, qualora fosse confermata.
> il 4-3-3 NON SI DEVE TOCCARE. Niang è troppo importante, così come Constant e De Sciglio ai lati, El Sha largo a sinistra...
> 
> Sono allibito.
> In 26 anni di tifo credo sia la prima volta che assisto ad una cosa del genere (cioè cambiare la tattica nella partita più importante, quando SOLO quella tattica ti ha dato risultati concreti)



Starete forse aprendo gli occhi su allegri ???? Io the p..... E altri e' tanto tempo che lo diciamo ma si ergono muti mai visti


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Parole di berlusconi imbarazzanti...così come la scelta di allegri di stravolgere la squadra, qualora fosse confermata.
> il 4-3-3 NON SI DEVE TOCCARE. Niang è troppo importante, così come Constant e De Sciglio ai lati, El Sha largo a sinistra...
> 
> Sono allibito.
> In 26 anni di tifo credo sia la prima volta che assisto ad una cosa del genere (cioè cambiare la tattica nella partita più importante, quando SOLO quella tattica ti ha dato risultati concreti)



Io credo si giochi sempre col 4-3-3,se giocasse Boateng verrebbe posizionato al posto di Niang.Comunque credo che non debba fare il lavoro stressante del francesino,in quanto saremo costretti a difenderci al limite d'area per gran parte se non per la totalità del match.Niang potrebbe entrare nel 2° tempo e sperare di sfruttare qualche spazio.Comunque la partita con l'Inter è molto più importante,col Barca spero che la squadra lotti,esca in modo onorevole,perchè più di così,aldilà della scaramanzia,non può fare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allegri non farà niente per provarla a vincere..magari una sconfitta servirà per esonerarlo. Godrei.



Ah perchè essere eliminati da una squadra 20 volte più forte dovrebbe portarti all'esonero???Ma che ragionamento è???


----------



## Ale (19 Febbraio 2013)

allegri meriterebbe di allenare in Alaska


----------



## 2515 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Anch'io metterei Niang ma sarebbe pur sempre la sua prima partita di champions, e contro il barça. Vi ricordate elsha contro l'arsenal l'anno scorso?


----------



## jaws (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allegri non farà niente per provarla a vincere..magari una sconfitta servirà per esonerarlo. Godrei.



Godresti perchè speri ancora che l'Inter possa arrivare terza, vero?


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Anch'io metterei Niang ma sarebbe pur sempre la sua prima partita di champions, e contro il barça. Vi ricordate elsha contro l'arsenal l'anno scorso?



Situazioni completamente diverse... venivamo cullati da un 4-0 contro l'Arsenal eh, la prestazione di tutta la squadra poi è stata vergnosa. 
Mentre qui non c'è niente da perdere si entra per giocare e basta. Sbagli? Pazienza tanto è il barca usciresti comunque 
Poi se l'alternativa è il gonnaiolo Boateng punta...

Comunque vada come vada... dobbiamo giocare per il campionato arrivare in cl e vedrete l'anno prossimo che squadra che saremo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Godresti perchè speri ancora che l'Inter possa arrivare terza, vero?



Ma che discorso è?? Ma ancora reputiamo Allegri un allenatore da Milan?


----------



## jaws (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso è?? Ma ancora reputiamo Allegri un allenatore da Milan?



SI


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Dalle parole di Berlu(*Muntari e Flamini su Messi*....),desumo che sia questa la formazza:
Abbiati
Abate-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
Flamini-Montolivo-Muntari
Boa-Pazzini-Elsha


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dalle parole di Berlu(*Muntari e Flamini su Messi*....),desumo che sia questa la formazza:
> Abbiati
> Abate-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
> Flamini-Montolivo-Muntari
> Boa-Pazzini-Elsha


Sarebbe da pazzi comuque...muntari non si regge in piedi è lento e dopo l'infortunia ha bisogno di tempo...rischia il rosso...flamini prendera il rosso ma almeno è un po piu' reattivo... secondo me boa dovrebbe stare al centro mentre niang in avanti...ma vabbe tanto chiunque metti le cose non cambiano...il gioco sara catenacciaro per evitare una figuraccia lo sa la squadra lo sa allegri


----------



## Ale (19 Febbraio 2013)

dajeee!


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Febbraio 2013)

tenere fuori niang per boateng è una cavolata enorme!!! Niang fa più lavoro sporco in una partita che boateng da quand'è al milan


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dalle parole di Berlu(*Muntari e Flamini su Messi*....),desumo che sia questa la formazza:
> Abbiati
> Abate-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
> Flamini-Montolivo-Muntari
> Boa-Pazzini-Elsha


Alcuni dicono che ci potrebbe essere anche l'avvicendamento tra Pazzini e Niang,giocando con:
Abbiati
Abate-Mex-Zap-Costant
Flamini-Monto-Munta
Niang-Boa-Elsha


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2013)

Mexes è inadattissimo al tipo di attaccanti che ha il Barca. Lo scorso anno abbiamo evitato figuracce clamorose grazie a quel mostro di Thiago. Io visto come giocano loro davanti rimetterei ancora De Sciglio centrale (lo so che è un rischio ma....).
A centrocampo poi Muntari, che è clamorosamente fuori forma, non ha assolutamente il passo per contrastare i loro uomini e il loro gioco. 
Ci vuole coraggio sia come atteggiamento in campo e anche nello scegliere la formazione.
Niang lo metterei tutta la vita, non è uno che si spaventa e aiuta tantissimo in fase difensiva.

Cmq credo proprio che stavolta faremo una figuraccia storica.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Mexes è inadattissimo al tipo di attaccanti che ha il Barca. Lo scorso anno abbiamo evitato figuracce clamorose grazie a quel mostro di Thiago. Io visto come giocano loro davanti rimetterei ancora De Sciglio centrale (lo so che è un rischio ma....).
> A centrocampo poi Muntari, che è clamorosamente fuori forma, non ha assolutamente il passo per contrastare i loro uomini e il loro gioco.
> Ci vuole coraggio sia come atteggiamento in campo e anche nello scegliere la formazione.
> 
> Credo proprio che stavolta faremo una figuraccia storica.


Non credo che il Milan prendi già una piallata in casa e il Barca fuori casa non è che abbia fatto faville di recente.


----------



## Jino (19 Febbraio 2013)

La storia recente insegna: il Barca lo puoi sconfiggere solo se ti difendi basso e bene (non ne siamo capaci), se sei pericoloso sulle palle inattive (non abbiamo fatto un gol che sia uno quest'anno), se nelle poche occasioni che ti concede sei bravo a buttarla dentro (non siamo cinici per eccellenza).


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La storia recente insegna: il Barca lo puoi sconfiggere solo se ti difendi basso e bene (non ne siamo capaci), se sei pericoloso sulle palle inattive (non abbiamo fatto un gol che sia uno quest'anno), se nelle poche occasioni che ti concede sei bravo a buttarla dentro (non siamo cinici per eccellenza).



Abbiamo fatto un gol su palla inattiva quest'anno con Balo su punzione 






















ops non ci sarà


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Oh,mi raccomando,non becchiamo gol da palla inattiva con quei nani.....




sarebbe il colmo.....


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2013)

*Berlusconi dice che Flamini marcherà a uomo Messi *


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo che il Milan prendi già una piallata in casa e il Barca fuori casa non è che abbia fatto faville di recente.



Sarà ma io ho quasi più paura per la gara in casa


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Anch'io metterei Niang ma sarebbe pur sempre la sua prima partita di champions, e contro il barça. Vi ricordate elsha contro l'arsenal l'anno scorso?



Se non si vuole rischiare un giovane BRAVO in una partita importante,tanto vale abbandonare immediatamente il progetto giovani e rifiondarsi subito sugli Emerson.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi dice che Flamini marcherà a uomo Messi *



Ma che è il nuovo allenatore?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sarà ma io ho quasi più paura per la gara in casa



ci Può scappare l'1-2,l'1-3,ma co starebbe,vedendo i valori in campo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Per me ci sta che Niang non giochi, col Barça ci vuole gente che non indugi e punti la porta con decisione.

In questo Boateng è più bravo.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per me ci sta che Niang non giochi, col Barça ci vuole gente che non indugi e punti la porta con decisione.
> 
> In questo Boateng è più bravo.



Beh,oddio......


----------



## Snake (19 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per me ci sta che Niang non giochi, col Barça ci vuole gente che non indugi e punti la porta con decisione.
> 
> In questo Boateng è più bravo.



Soprattutto quando si gira da ovunque e puntualmente cicca il pallone, oppure quando fa quei suoi tiri da celebroleso da 30 metri che finiscono in curva.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2013)

La conferenza stampa di Allegri -----) http://www.milanworld.net/la-conferenza-di-allegri-pre-milan-barcellona-vt4612.html#post128348


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini annullò totalmente il Kakà dell'anno post Champions, non era forte quanto questo Messi, ma potrebbe riuscire a limitare i danni. Spero ragioni e non becchi il giallo dopo 10 minuti che sennò è già persa...


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Febbraio 2013)

*flamini a rischio per domani a causa di un problema alla gamba*(ss24)


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

*Come riporta Sky sport 24 la presenza di Flamini contro il Barcellona è in dubbio, ha problemi alla gamba.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2013)

ho paura di Flamini anche se mi sta piacendo in queste ultime partite...Boateng è giusto metterlo perchè lui in queste partite si esalta (almeno fino all'anno scorso)
Niang dentro nel secondo tempo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini avrebbe potuto dare un contributo importante; ora gioca Muntari al suo posto?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

io pensavo che giocassero sia muntari che flamini


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;128377 ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sky sport 24 la presenza di Flamini contro il Barcellona è in dubbio, ha problemi alla gamba.*



Ha avuto un lieve problema,può comunque recuperare per domani.


----------



## Ale (19 Febbraio 2013)

ma mexes non si rompe mai?


----------



## The Ripper (19 Febbraio 2013)

comunque state facendo il processo ad una persona prima che si compia il delitto eh


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini non sarà un fulmine da guerra e probabilmente in quella partita non ci capirà nulla, ma se gioca Nocerino... Nelle partite importanti si esalta ma ormai sappiamo veramente quanto vale

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io non capisco quelli che sperano che si rompa Mexes, ma vi rendete conto che se si rompe lui c'è Yepes a 37 anni totalmente fuori condizione, Zaccardo all'esordio e forse Bonera?????


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Flamini non sarà un fulmine da guerra e probabilmente in quella partita non ci capirà nulla, ma se gioca Nocerino... Nelle partite importanti si esalta ma ormai sappiamo veramente quanto vale



Beh Nocerino ultimamente è 'na piega.Può darsi che azzecca la partita dopo qualche secolo di vacche magre.Vediamo come reagisce al problema il macellaio di Marseille.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io non capisco quelli che sperano che si rompa Mexes, ma vi rendete conto che se si rompe lui c'è Yepes a 37 anni totalmente fuori condizione, Zaccardo all'esordio e forse Bonera?????



infatti non capisco nemmeno io...per adesso è il nostro miglior difensore


----------



## Principe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo anche hna discreta sfiga


----------



## Ale (19 Febbraio 2013)

fatico a capire l'autolesionismo di allegri, abbiamo trovato un undici titolare che ci ha dato diverse soddisfazioni , perché non continuare su questa strada.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Flamini non sarà un fulmine da guerra e probabilmente in quella partita non ci capirà nulla, ma se gioca Nocerino... Nelle partite importanti si esalta ma ormai sappiamo veramente quanto vale
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Io non capisco quelli che sperano che si rompa Mexes, ma vi rendete conto che se si rompe lui c'è Yepes a 37 anni totalmente fuori condizione, Zaccardo all'esordio e forse Bonera?????



mexes è una sciagura in carne ed ossa, cerca su youtube se non ricordi tutte le bestialità che ha fatto in carriera.


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Febbraio 2013)

*flamini e nocerino non si stanno allenando con il gruppo*


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini quando ha saputo della notizia che dovrà marcare Messi, si è infortunato? Beh potrei capire al posto suo mi verebbe un infarto 

Comunque un mese fa avrei detto chissene, ora dico peccato stava fancedo bene, giustamente si rompe

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> *flamini e nocerino non si stanno allenando con il gruppo*



Ma che è tutti rotti fatalità prima del barca. hanno paura dai,non c'è spiegaizione


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Flamini avrebbe potuto dare un contributo importante; ora gioca Muntari al suo posto?



TRAORE'

subito dentro, questa è una partita dove chiunque può esaltarsi


----------



## DannySa (19 Febbraio 2013)

Traorè domani la mette........


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Muntari ed Ambrosini  
E magari si rompe uno dei due dopo 2 minuti ed entra traore 

Mai una volta che affrontiamo il barca con dei giocatori decenti


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

Giochiamo con Traore


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Se mettesse Boateng nel suo ruolo, cioè a centrocampo, non avremo problemi lì in mezzo.
Figurarsi se ragiona così Allegri..


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

e ma mi sa che deve ragionare cosi a meno che vuole far giocare traore


----------



## Doctore (19 Febbraio 2013)

alla fine meglio cosi...basta che per il derby siano tutti carichi


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Cetrocampo siamo contati...è l'ora di traore....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Cosa c'entro io ?  per le quote sul conzzole ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

I Convocati del Milan per la partita contro il Barcellona.​
Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel, 

Abate, De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Zapata, 

Ambrosini, Boateng, Constant, Cristante (N.36), Montolivo, Muntari, Traorè, 

Bojan, El Shaarawy, Niang, Pazzini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Cristante ?


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Praticamente la formazione è questa
Abbiati
Abbata-zapata-mexes-costant
Muntari-ambrosini-montolivo
Boanteg-pazzini-El

Boanteng che o attaccante oppure torna a fare il trequartista

Flamini e nocerino fuori...

C'è il rischio che giochi pure traore hahahahahahahahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

per mettere traore mettiamo cristante a sto punto.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;128488 ha scritto:


> I Convocati del Milan per la partita contro il Barcellona.​
> Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel,
> 
> Abate, De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Zapata,
> ...



Maddai ma cosa diamine sto scempio??!! Ma dobbiamo proprio presentarci, mandiamo la primavera sù. Ogni anno col barca mai con i giocatori SANI MAI!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Febbraio 2013)

gioca niang secondo me a sto punto


----------



## Butcher (19 Febbraio 2013)

Leggo di Nocerino e Flamini KO.


----------



## Ale (19 Febbraio 2013)

no problem, sta tornando Cristante da Viareggio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> mexes è una sciagura in carne ed ossa, cerca su youtube se non ricordi tutte le bestialità che ha fatto in carriera.



Lo so benissimo, ma dimmi un'alternativa più valida di lui (che abbiamo in squadra però) 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Flamini quando ha saputo della notizia che dovrà marcare Messi, si è infortunato? Beh potrei capire al posto suo mi verebbe un infarto


Credo si stesse allenando a spaccare lastre di titanio a piedi uniti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> mexes è una sciagura in carne ed ossa, cerca su youtube se non ricordi tutte le bestialità che ha fatto in carriera.



Lo so benissimo, ma dimmi un'alternativa più valida di lui (che abbiamo in squadra però) 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Flamini quando ha saputo della notizia che dovrà marcare Messi, si è infortunato? Beh potrei capire al posto suo mi verebbe un infarto


Credo si stesse allenando a spaccare lastre di titanio a piedi uniti 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entro io ?  per le quote sul conzzole ?



Sì, era abbastanza simpatica fin quando sarebbe dovuto essere il titolarissimo


----------



## Ale (19 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Lo so benissimo, ma dimmi un'alternativa più valida di lui (che abbiamo in squadra però)
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


zaccardo, erpes, bonera..


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ma gioca quel cesso di pazzini?


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma gioca quel cesso di pazzini?



Preferisci Boateng falso nueve?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati

Abate Mexes Zapata Constant

Boateng Montolivo Muntari

Bojan
Pazzini Niang

El Shaarawy non lo farei proprio giocare.


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;128488 ha scritto:


> I Convocati del Milan per la partita contro il Barcellona.​
> Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel,
> 
> Abate, De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Zapata,
> ...



Manca il giovine, è una bocciatura? lol


----------



## SololaMaglia (19 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> gioca niang secondo me a sto punto



Probabile, spostando il Boa sulla linea dei centrocampisti, un vero peccato però perchè preapari la partita in un certo modo poi si fan male due giocatori con lo stesso ruolo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,oddio......



Beh, dai, non puoi dire che Boateng non sia un giocatore che non cerca la porta, Niang magari 1 contro 1 capace che si allarga e cerca il cross, col Barça secondo me devi buttare palla avanti correre e tirare, credo che per ora sia più adatto Boa...

Ora che mancherà Flamini il problema comunque non si pone, credo giocheranno entrambi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto quando si gira da ovunque e puntualmente cicca il pallone, oppure quando fa quei suoi tiri da celebroleso da 30 metri che finiscono in curva.



Esatto, meglio un tiro della Domenica che magari va dentro che la ricerca di un azione che non finirà mai, come farebbe Niang. Hai centrato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Penso che giocheremo così :



> Abbiati
> 
> Abate Zapata Mexes Constant
> 
> ...



Unica mossa che non condivido : la presenza di Constant, fa sempre cappelle quando gestisce la palla sotto pressione, e i catalani con la squadra che pressa di più al mondo.

Meglio Abate-DeSciglio come terzini.


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Febbraio 2013)

mi chiedo il motivo per cui abbiamo mandato in prestito emanuelson...sarebbe potuto tornarci utile domani sera..bah!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mi chiedo il motivo per cui abbiamo mandato in prestito emanuelson...sarebbe potuto tornarci utile domani sera..bah!!



Mi sa che coi conti siamo tirati all'impossibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2013)

a Studio Sport hanno detto che il centrocampo sarà Ambrosini-Montolivo-Muntari


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> I Convocati del Milan per la partita contro il Barcellona.​
> Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel,
> 
> Abate, De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Zapata,
> ...



per quanto riguarda i cambi, se non si fa male nessuno c'è la possibilità di vedere a centrocampo uno tra Cristante e Traorè


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Bah se deve entrare traore, tanto vale far entrare yepes. Tanto per difedere 0-2/3


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a Studio Sport hanno detto che il centrocampo sarà Ambrosini-Montolivo-Muntari



2 giocatori che hanno un'autonomia di 30 minuti se va bene e che sono andati in sofferenza con Ekdal Conti e Dessena bah.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 2 giocatori che hanno un'autonomia di 30 minuti se va bene e che sono andati in sofferenza con Ekdal Conti e Dessena bah.


Beh non c'è nessun altro visto che si sono rotti 2...ma fossi in Allegri metterei Boateng in mediana e niang visto che difende...ed invece macche sti due morti che scopieranno dopo 30 minuti...prevedo un'imbarcata


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh non c'è nessun altro visto che si sono rotti 2...ma fossi in Allegri metterei Boateng in mediana e niang visto che difende...ed invece macche sti due morti che scopieranno dopo 30 minuti...prevedo un'imbarcata



Appunto, cambiare un assetto che funziona è da masochisti.
Quando capirà che Boateng è una mezzala sarà sempre tardi..sono passati 2 anni e mezzo e continua a metterlo fuori ruolo.


----------



## Canonista (19 Febbraio 2013)

L'ansia per 'sta partita...


----------



## The Ripper (19 Febbraio 2013)

probabilmente si giocherà col tridente pre-Balotelli, a centrocampo Monto e Boateng sicuramente. Poi tra Muntari e Ambrosini non so chi può mettere: forse Ambro dà qualche garanzia in più... Muntari venerdì sera era goffo, si faceva superare da Amauri in velocità!

L'errore più grande sarebbe quello di mettere sia Ambro che Muntari, anche se probabilmente il Presidente vorrà proprio così.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Appunto, cambiare un assetto che funziona è da masochisti.
> Quando capirà che Boateng è una mezzala sarà sempre tardi..sono passati 2 anni e mezzo e continua a metterlo fuori ruolo.



Sono d'accordo con te...muntari ed ambrosini insieme è un suicidio contro qualsiasi squadretta di serie A, figuriamoci il Barca...cioe muntari non si regge manco in piedi dai su

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> L'ansia per 'sta partita...



E' la prima volta che non sento l'ansia per CL.... anzi quest'anno durante tutte le partite è accaduto prima volta... 

Ma ho un ansia tremenda per il derby...perdere il quarto di fila sarebbe....


----------



## Butcher (19 Febbraio 2013)

Io spero solo di non uscirne con le ossa rotte...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a Studio Sport hanno detto che il centrocampo sarà Ambrosini-Montolivo-Muntari



Scherzi vero?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

A questo punto dentro Niang e il Boa a centrocampo e che abbiano pietà di noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ma perche pazzini? DAI Su è un giocatore I-N-U-T-I-L-E e viene da un infortunio. Niang fa un lavoro incredbile nella copertura...io non capisco davvero bisogna avere la mozzarella agli occhi...


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati
Abate-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
Muntari-Ambro-Montolivo
Niang-Boateng-Elsha

Ma la formazza potrebbe essere questa secondo voi??


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

con Ambrosini e Muntari finiamo di sicuro in 9..


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Già immagino al sofferenza di domani.Al massimo entreremo 2 volte nella loro area.....


----------



## 2515 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrosini non mi da problemi perché la vecchia guardia in europa contro grandi squadre tira fuori sempre le .......e si esprime al meglio.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ambrosini non mi da problemi perché la vecchia guardia in europa contro grandi squadre tira fuori sempre le .......e si esprime al meglio.



[MENTION=107]2515[/MENTION] ci sarà un tuo messaggio senza asterischi?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo che Ambro faccia un partita stile vecchi tempi.Onoriamo la maglia ragazzi,almeno questo.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che Ambro faccia un partita stile vecchi tempi.Onoriamo la maglia ragazzi,almeno questo.



Speriamo...anche abbiati ma ho paura per il fascista che se fa una grande partita, domenica... beh..sappiamo come quello


----------



## Brain84 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ho buone sensazioni..non dico che la vinceremo, ma giocheremo a testa alta


----------



## Ale (19 Febbraio 2013)

giocato 3 euro sul 2 con handicap


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

21 minuti arsenal-bayern 0-2 

Mamma mia speriamo di non essere sullo stesso risultato domani dopo 21 minuti


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Barcellona, Roura: 'Rispetto per il Milan'
Le dichiarazioni di Jordi Roura, assistente di Tito Vilanova: “Le dichiarazioni del presidente Berlusconi sulla marcatura a uomo di Messi? Non entro in queste questioni che riguardano il tecnico del Milan. Il calcio spagnolo in questo momento ha un suo stile, una sua forza, e la stessa cosa riguarda il calcio italiano. Non è una partita o qualche partita che cambiano le cose. Bojan è un giocatore del Milan e in questo momento non posso parlare di lui. Noi molto favoriti? Non sono d’accordo, ho rispetto per il Milan. Il Milan è la squadra più titolata di tutte, San Siro è un grande stadio. In queste eliminatorie fra grandi squadre, non c’è un solo favorito netto. Abbiamo visto e studiato il Milan con Tito Vilanova in molte partite e hanno avuto sempre formule e formazioni diverse, non credo che un paio di assenze cambieranno le cose. San Siro è uno stadio meraviglioso, giocare qui è sempre bello e mi lascerà un grande ricordo. I tifosi sono ottimisti e fiduciosi, ma io sono dall’altra parte e devo pensare alla partita, quando scendi in campo tutti gli avversari sono pericolosi e in particolare il Milan. Abidal per il ritorno? Sta ancora lavorando con i medici, quando mi comunicheranno novità le valuteremo”


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ci danno già tutti per sconfitti, tiriamo fuori gli attributi! Con Balotelli sarebbe un'altra musica davanti, senza si lui perdiamo tantissimo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ci vogliono rendere l'imbarcata meno amara.


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2013)

vedendo arsenal-b.monaco che sarebbe la giusta proporzione di milan-barcelloni mi vengono i brividi a pensare alla nostra difesa


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono rendere l'imbarcata meno amara.



Secondo me è pretattica ci cullano per bene come una donna poi ti pungnala alle spalle..tutte belle parole, cosi noi entriamo tranquilli "tanto non ci fanno un'imbarcata, ci rispettano" eeeee tac...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me è pretattica ci cullano per bene come una donna poi ti pungnala alle spalle..tutte belle parole, cosi noi entriamo tranquilli "tanto non ci fanno un'imbarcata, ci rispettano" eeeee tac...


Non credo che i nostri siano tanto scemi da aspettarsi un Barça buono  però credo anch'io che sia pretattica, vogliono addolcirci la probabile imbarcata.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi la brutta notizia è che non abbiamo centrocampisti all'altezza di fronteggiare il Barca

La bella notizia e che tanto anche con Nocerino e Flamini non avevamo centrocampisti all'altezza di fronteggiare il Barca

ma almeno adesso abbiamo un alibi


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Già mi immagino galliani dopo la sconfitta sonora " Sconfitta pesante? Si ma siamo stati anche sfortunati. Abbiamo perso De jong, e ieri abbiamo perso Nocerino che aveva segnato al camp nou 1-1, che sarebbe stata qualificazion dove poi arrivo quel rigore. E flamini che stava facendo benissssimimmmooo in quest'ultima parte di campionato. Muntari? è stato sfortunato ha avuto un infortunio grave, che lo ha tenuto fuori dal campo per tanto tempo non si poteva pretendere chissa cosa. Ecco come vedete siamo sfortunati avevamo una rosa completissima ma siamo rimasti senza centrompisti e quando giochi contro il barca in queste condizioni, questi risultati possono accadere"


----------



## Djici (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già mi immagino galliani dopo la sconfitta sonora " Sconfitta pesante? Si ma siamo stati anche sfortunati. Abbiamo perso De jong, e ieri abbiamo perso Nocerino che aveva segnato al camp nou 1-1, che sarebbe stata qualificazion dove poi arrivo quel rigore. E flamini che stava facendo benissssimimmmooo in quest'ultima parte di campionato. Muntari? è stato sfortunato ha avuto un infortunio grave, che lo ha tenuto fuori dal campo per tanto tempo non si poteva pretendere chissa cosa. Ecco come vedete siamo sfortunati avevamo una rosa completissima ma siamo rimasti senza centrompisti e quando giochi contro il barca in queste condizioni, questi risultati possono accadere"



se i nostri ragazzi ci mettono l'impegno giusto, galliani non dovra nemmeno trovare scuse.
prendere 2 o 3 gol in casa contro questo barça non e per nulla qualcosa di clamoroso.
speriamo solo non dovere arrivare a piu di 3.

il derby arriva proprio nel momento peggiore.


----------



## Principe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Dovrebbe giocare bojan e nn Pazzini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Scherzi vero?



nono e penso che sarà così veramente...sennò abbiamo Traorè oppure Cristante che non possiamo farlo partire titolare


----------



## Ale (19 Febbraio 2013)

Niang non giocherà, come dice lui su twitter, non ha problemi fisici, ma è una scelta dell'incapace.

Mbaye Niang ‏@OfficialNiang
Les journaux qui mettent que c est a cause d une douleur que je ne joue pas ce n est pas vrai c est un choix de l entraineur tout simplement


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Certo che qui l'ottimismo trasuda da ogni poro(gente che s'è giocato il 2 handicap del Barca)....



Dove sei [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]???Fatti sentire,risolleva un po' lo spirito di tutti con la tua saggezza....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo che qui l'ottimismo trasuda da ogni poro(gente che s'è giocato il 2 handicap del Barca)....
> 
> 
> 
> Dove sei [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]???Fatti sentire,risolleva un po' lo spirito di tutti con la tua saggezza....


Finiranno di specchiarsi domani


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Finiranno di specchiarsi domani



Dimenticheranno di essersi mai specchiati.......


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo che qui l'ottimismo trasuda da ogni poro(gente che s'è giocato il 2 handicap del Barca)....
> 
> 
> 
> Dove sei [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]???Fatti sentire,risolleva un po' lo spirito di tutti con la tua saggezza....



Eccomi. Caro [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION], purtroppo tantissimi utenti non hanno, secondo me, lo spirito giusto per sognare. Domani siamo, senza dubbio sfavoriti, ma sono queste le occasioni che danno le più grandi gioie. Se poi andrà male pazienza.
Chi tifa Milan, per me, non deve mai piangersi addosso.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Eccomi. Caro [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION], purtroppo tantissimi utenti non hanno, secondo me, lo spirito giusto per sognare. Domani siamo, senza dubbio sfavoriti, ma sono queste le occasioni che danno le più grandi gioie. Se poi andrà male pazienza.
> Chi tifa Milan, per me, non deve mai piangersi addosso.



Grande Blu


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Eccomi. Caro [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION], purtroppo tantissimi utenti non hanno, secondo me, lo spirito giusto per sognare.



Domani vinciamo


----------



## Ale (19 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo che qui l'ottimismo trasuda da ogni poro(gente che s'è giocato il 2 handicap del Barca)....
> 
> 
> 
> Dove sei [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]???Fatti sentire,risolleva un po' lo spirito di tutti con la tua saggezza....



lo faccio per scaramanzia , quindi per voi. mi dovreste ringraziare


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Domani vinciamo




Bravo [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION], i milanisti devono essere senza paura.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Febbraio 2013)

[video]http://net-media.tccstatic.com/storage/*********.it/img_media/thumb2/9a02ccd24a5bb5aa939d41aef6b002ca-54977.jpeg[/video]


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] aggiungo che qualcuno è pessimista nel DNA(in riferimento al Milan s'intende).Ogni partita,anche se giocassimo,col Sant'Eustacchio,la vede nera.Domani probabilmente ne beccheremo 2-3 e ci bastoneranno a dovere,però un pizzico di fiducia ci vuole,è il minimo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> lo faccio per scaramanzia , quindi per voi. mi dovreste ringraziare



Non ci credo,tu sei un altro auto.....


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION], troppi pessimisti sono tali solo per paura di una delusione. Pe chi ha vissuto come me i veri tempi bui del Milan la gara con il Barcellona di domani è solo un motivo di orgoglio comunque vada.


----------



## sheva90 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Non vedo l'ora che finisca questa agonia, mi sembra di andare al patibolo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che finisca questa agonia, mi sembra di andare al patibolo.



Sheva90, male che vada perdiamo. Il Milan rimane sempre il Milan.


----------



## sheva90 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lo so ci mancherebbe, ma se perdiamo male me ne vado in depressione pre-derby.


----------



## Principe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Niang non giocherà, come dice lui su twitter, non ha problemi fisici, ma è una scelta dell'incapace.
> 
> Mbaye Niang ‏@OfficialNiang
> Les journaux qui mettent que c est a cause d une douleur que je ne joue pas ce n est pas vrai c est un choix de l entraineur tout simplement


Niang che dice ad allegri che spara cavolate che sta benissimo e che se nn lo mette e' una scelta dell'allenatore , che boss che sei e' un ingiustizia che nn giochi davvero !!!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Lo so ci mancherebbe, ma se perdiamo male me ne vado in depressione pre-derby.



....sei fortunato ad essere milanista, pensa se eri interista.....


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Niang che dice ad allegri che spara cavolate che sta benissimo e che se nn lo mette e' una scelta dell'allenatore , che boss che sei e' un ingiustizia che nn giochi davvero !!!!!!



Beh ce l'ha con i giornalisti in realtà.


----------



## sheva90 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Quello sempre


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri ha detto che giocheranno zapata mexes. Che schifo.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chi dovrebbe giocare?Bonera???


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2013)

Sicuramente bonera e' un cesso ma e' piu' forte di zapata e l'anno scorso fece un partitone , mi ricordo ancora la super chiusura su messi  per dire zapata si fa saltare da ibarbo


----------



## sheva90 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Bonera non sta bene altrimenti giocherebbe


----------



## jaws (19 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Niang che dice ad allegri che spara cavolate che sta benissimo e che se nn lo mette e' una scelta dell'allenatore , che boss che sei e' un ingiustizia che nn giochi davvero !!!!!!



Journaux in francese significa giornali, non ce l'ha con Allegri.....


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2013)

ma sto bonera e' di sabbia...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma sto bonera e' di sabbia...




[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] abbiamo capito che non ti piace ma è inutile insultarlo continuamente.


----------



## Principe (19 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Journaux in francese significa giornali, non ce l'ha con Allegri.....


Si ma nn intendevo tanto per quel che ha scritto ma per il fatto che allegri diceva in conferenza che fosse stanco e lui secondo me ha voluto rimarcare anche quello


----------



## jaws (20 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri in conferenza ha detto che Niang sta bene e che i cambi sono importanti


----------



## iceman. (20 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo abbiati non faccia danni


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Allegri in conferenza ha detto che Niang sta bene e che i cambi sono importanti



Quindi parte al 100% dalla panchina nella speranza di dare una scossa nella ripresa, un po' come era successo con Elsha nella gara di San Siro dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Maverick (20 Febbraio 2013)

Con Thiago Silva e Nesta vi davo delle chances contro i nani dopati.. senza di loro.......... ciao.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Febbraio 2013)

e praticamente impossibile passare, ma sono comunque orgogliosa di giocare queste due partite, meglio uscire contro un Barcellona che andare avanti e gasarsi perchè si battono squadrette pari a 0.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (20 Febbraio 2013)

Un po' di paragoni, visto che fino alle 20.45 siamo 0-0, passare il turno e battere il Barcellona sarebbe come?

Secondo me ci sono pochi esempi simili di eventuali vittorie partendo così sfavoriti..


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Febbraio 2013)

Io ho deciso che non la guarderò. Sono troppo stressato in questo periodo.


----------



## Harvey (20 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera la via è solo una, come diceva Rocco:

Tuto quel che se movi su l'erba, daghe. Se xe la bala, pasiensa [cit.]


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pare che nella coreaografia ci sarà scritto la storia siamo noi con la foto di Herbert kiplin...


----------



## jaws (20 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quindi parte al 100% dalla panchina nella speranza di dare una scossa nella ripresa, un po' come era successo con Elsha nella gara di San Siro dell'anno scorso.



Si, direi che sarà così


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Spero che Niang entri al posto di Elsha durante il secondo tempo, così avremo tutte e tre le creste belle fresche per il derby, questa partita servirà alla società per capire dove investire, cioé porta-difesa-centrocampo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Febbraio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che finisca questa agonia, mi sembra di andare al patibolo.



Cavolo, che bei tifosi abbiamo. Sconfitti prima di iniziare, bello. 

E invece io dico di crederci, e se usciremo, almeno lo faremo a testa altissima, non alta!


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Boateng esterno d'attacco. Mah.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

*Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Barcellona*


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Febbraio 2013)

Giochiamola e tifiamo per l'impresa. Ci vuole il miracolo, ma di piangermi addosso sin da ora non ho voglia.
Lo sanno già in società che abbiamo dei centrali come minimo inadeguati a certi palcoscenici.
La batosta non serve a nessuno. 
Giocarla con onore (a prescindere dal risultato) serve a tutti e anche a dare fiducia per gli obiettivi nostrani.

P.S.
Metterei Boa a centrocampo lasciando fuori Ambro e metteri Bojan o Niang a destra.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

a quant'è quotato secondo voi Pazzini che non tocca palla neanche una volta???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini è un danno con il Pescara, figuriamoci con il Barcellona... Boateng dovrebbe iniziare a mettere un po' di cattiveria in quello che fa e spero che lo faccia giocando con il Barcellona, pur essendo schierato nel ruolo dove ha fatto vedere le cose peggiori... Muntari e Ambrosini non sono in condizione quindi dobbiamo sperare nel miracolo... e dobbiamo anche sperare che lo spirito santo discenda su Mexes e Zapata.
C'è poco da dire, a guardare gli interpreti ce ne andiamo a casa con 8 palloni, spero soltanto che giochino tutti al massimo, perché il problema di ognuno di questi giocatori è la sufficienza con cui stanno in campo, vuoi per testa, condizione o limiti tecnici.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ps Loro chiaramente sono al completo e schierano la formazione migliore, noi anche quest'anno ci presentiamo con le pezze lì.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pare che nella coreaografia ci sarà scritto la storia siamo noi con la foto di Herbert kiplin...


È l'unica cosa a cui possiamo aggrapparci. Solo lì, ora come ora, il Barça può tacere.


----------



## Ospite (20 Febbraio 2013)

Nel calcio ho visto succedere le cose più incredibili, non esistono risultati scritti.
Su con la vita ragazzi (anche se è una settimana che lo dico a mio suocero milanista da 50 anni senza ottenere risultati apprezzabili)
non verrete umiliati nè presi a pallonate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ospite ha scritto:


> Nel calcio ho visto succedere le cose più incredibili, non esistono risultati scritti.
> Su con la vita ragazzi (anche se è una settimana che lo dico a mio suocero milanista da 50 anni senza ottenere risultati apprezzabili)
> non verrete umiliati nè presi a pallonate.


Ma vi moltiplicate come i funghi


----------



## Ospite (20 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma vi moltiplicate come i funghi




ho già chiarito al momento dell'iscrizione chi sono e per quale squadra tifo, non sono certo entrato oggi solo per gufare.
che -tra le altre cose- è una cosa di una ridicolaggine senza pari: pensare che il mio "gufaggio" possa influire sul risultato di una partita a 100 km di distanza è un'idea che mi fa sbellicare....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ospite ha scritto:


> ho già chiarito al momento dell'iscrizione chi sono e per quale squadra tifo, non sono certo entrato oggi solo per gufare.
> che -tra le altre cose- è una cosa di una ridicolaggine senza pari: pensare che il mio "gufaggio" possa influire sul risultato di una partita a 100 km di distanza è un'idea che mi fa sbellicare....


 scherzavo


----------



## Ospite (20 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> scherzavo



ci mancherebbe


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

La coppia Ambrsoini-Muntari mamma mia pieta


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pare che nella coreaografia ci sarà scritto la storia siamo noi con la foto di Herbert kiplin...



ce l'hanno scoperta i giornalisti...senza parole!


----------



## Ospite (20 Febbraio 2013)

i miei 2 cent su come affronterei il Barcellona:
4-5-1
centravanti "finto" il 92
centrocampo denso e rapido nei movimenti, pochissimo spazio tra loro e la difesa, concedere pure le fasce ma non le penetrazioni centrali ed i "dai e vai" al limite dell'area; il barça statisticamente maramaldeggia (4-0, 6-1, 5-0) quando ha un possesso di palla sotto il 65% viceversa va in crisi con possesso superiore al 75% perchè significa che è costretto a giocare in orizzontale od a ricominciare dal giro palla difensivo.
Assolutamente dannonso andare a prenderli alti, è impraticabile!
Evitare entrate scomposte in scivolata, marcare "di posizione" tagliando il più possibile le linee di passaggio, al limite si potrebbe addirittura pensare di staccare una sorta di libero in caso di scivolamento del cc che taglia dietro la linea dei difensori e ovviamente ripartire velocissimi appena possibile.
Loro in attacco alzano i terzini fino alla trequarti offensiva e nemmeno a turno: questo vuol dire che Alba e Alves possono essere saltati con palloni a scavalcare il centrocampo esponendo Puyol/Piquè all'1vs 1 in campo aperto.
.....è comunque complicato ma a mio avviso potrebbe metterli in crisi....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pare che Bojan sia favorito su Pazzini


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ospite ha scritto:


> i miei 2 cent su come affronterei il Barcellona:
> 4-5-1
> centravanti "finto" il 92
> centrocampo denso e rapido nei movimenti, pochissimo spazio tra loro e la difesa, concedere pure le fasce ma non le penetrazioni centrali ed i "dai e vai" al limite dell'area; il barça statisticamente maramaldeggia (4-0, 6-1, 5-0) quando ha un possesso di palla sotto il 65% viceversa va in crisi con possesso superiore al 75% perchè significa che è costretto a giocare in orizzontale od a ricominciare dal giro palla difensivo.
> ...


Beh chiaro che è un 4-5-1.. con Boateng ed el sulla linea dei centrocmapisti..e quell'unitile pazzini a prendere sportellate...alla fine è un catenaccio..poi loro giocano sulle fasce pero a volte c'è messi che entra dal centro creando superiorita... pero i pericoli saranno le fasce...

Per le scivolate..beh amrbrsoini è lento e goffo un entrata scomposta ovviamente è scontata, cosi come muntari...

Il fascista in porta un gol sotto le gambe e zapata che potrebbe essere il loro giocatore in piu... mamma mia speriamo che fnisca con pochi gol di scarto


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

*Galliani fiducioso:"Giochiamo con gioia questa partita, non partiamo battuti. Stasera si potrebbe anche vincere. Firmerei per affrontare ogni anno il Barça, vorrebbe dire che siamo ancora una volta nell'Europa dei più forti. Ancora non sappiamo se il Presidente Berlusconi questa sera sarà a San Siro".*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Cavolo, che bei tifosi abbiamo. Sconfitti prima di iniziare, bello.
> 
> E invece io dico di crederci, e se usciremo, almeno lo faremo a testa altissima, non alta!



io sono con te...anche se ammetto che l'anno scorso la sentivo di più questa partita


----------



## Ospite (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh chiaro che è un 4-5-1.. con Boateng ed el sulla linea dei centrocmapisti..e quell'unitile pazzini a prendere sportellate...alla fine è un catenaccio..poi loro giocano sulle fasce pero a volte c'è messi che entra dal centro creando superiorita... pero i pericoli saranno le fasce...
> 
> Per le scivolate..beh amrbrsoini è lento e goffo un entrata scomposta ovviamente è scontata, cosi come muntari...
> 
> Il fascista in porta un gol sotto le gambe e zapata che potrebbe essere il loro giocatore in piu... mamma mia speriamo che fnisca con pochi gol di scarto



Le fasce gliele puoi concedere ma NON con i movimenti ad elastico "dentro-fuori", solo per mandarli sul fondo in modo da giocare palloni comodi per la difesa che gioca fronte palla. 
Assolutamente importante poi non far giocare la palla dietro da percussione laterale per l'inserimento del centrocampista, ecco perchè è importante avere 2 linee molto schiacciate difesa/cc.
sì, è catenaccio, ma a meno di avere una squadra fisicamente mostruosa in grado di andarli a prendere già dal giro palla difensivo costantemente per 90' con concentrazione e dedizione assoluta non vedo altri modi per uscirne bene.
che ne pensi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pare che Bojan sia favorito su Pazzini



speriamo...almeno vediamo se gli esce fuori la cattiveria contro la sua vecchia squadra


----------



## Livestrong (20 Febbraio 2013)

Sono carico a pallettoni


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2013)

che tensione ragazzi.. che tensione..


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Febbraio 2013)

sono teso anche io!!ma soprattutto molto caricooo!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Febbraio 2013)

stasera ci sarà anche djokovic a san siro!!!solitamente porta molto bene...vittoria con l'arsenal mi ricordo che c'era,l'anno dello scudetto era venuto a farci visita..grande noleee!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Potremo anche giocare con Ba, Blomqvist, Jose Mari, Vogel, Cardacio, Grimi e Viudez, però una sfida del genere mi caricherà sempre. Io spero e in realtà ci credo nel colpaccio anche se tutto ci dice male, perché non è possibile prendere schiaffi per la quinta e sesta volta consecutiva, non è possibile, non è giusto.


----------



## SololaMaglia (20 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ce l'hanno scoperta i giornalisti...senza parole!



Poco male, tanto i tifosi del Barca sono dei manichini ,altra cosa sarebbe in un derby...


----------



## Ospite (20 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Potremo anche giocare con Ba, Blomqvist, Jose Mari, Vogel, Cardacio, Grimi e Viudez, però una sfida del genere mi caricherà sempre. Io spero e in realtà ci credo nel colpaccio anche se tutto ci dice male, p*erché non è possibile prendere schiaffi per la quinta e sesta volta consecutiva, non è possibile, non è giusto*.



sapessi quante volte l'ho pensato durante le finali (perse) di coppacampioni....


----------



## SololaMaglia (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ospite ha scritto:


> i miei 2 cent su come affronterei il Barcellona:
> 4-5-1
> centravanti "finto" il 92
> centrocampo denso e rapido nei movimenti, pochissimo spazio tra loro e la difesa, concedere pure le fasce ma non le penetrazioni centrali ed i "dai e vai" al limite dell'area; il barça statisticamente maramaldeggia (4-0, 6-1, 5-0) quando ha un possesso di palla sotto il 65% viceversa va in crisi con possesso superiore al 75% perchè significa che è costretto a giocare in orizzontale od a ricominciare dal giro palla difensivo.
> ...




Concordo su tutto per quanto riguarda la fase difensiva, in fase offensiva invece Boateng e Elsha dovranno rimaner larghi sfruttando le continue discese dei loro terzini che potrebbero lasciare praterie alle spalle


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ospite ha scritto:


> sapessi quante volte l'ho pensato durante le finali (perse) di coppacampioni....


Embè, voi ne avete perse sette, anche noi siamo quasi arrivati a sette


----------



## Ospite (20 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Embè, voi ne avete perse sette, anche noi siamo quasi arrivati a sette




quindi non c'è da stupirsi per eventuali nuove sconfitte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ospite ha scritto:


> quindi non c'è da stupirsi per eventuali nuove sconfitte


Ma voi siete la Juve, noi siamo il Milan


----------



## iceman. (20 Febbraio 2013)

Vista la risalita in campionato non so quanto potrebbe giovare un eventuale passaggio del turno, pero' la gembions e' sempre la gembions


----------



## Ospite (20 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma voi siete la Juve, noi siamo il Milan



la cortesia verso chi mi ospita mi impone di fermare qui un discorso che potrebbe scivolare su binari pericolosi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ospite ha scritto:


> la cortesia verso chi mi ospita mi impone di fermare qui un discorso che potrebbe scivolare su binari pericolosi...


Pericolosissimi, da ban


----------



## vota DC (20 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Barcellona*



Piqué giocherà bene o è da considerarsi infiltrato?


----------



## Ospite (20 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pericolosissimi, da ban



il ban è nulla.
è l'insulto per un pallone inseguito da 22 cogliòni che mi risulta indigeribile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ospite ha scritto:


> il ban è nulla.
> è l'insulto per un pallone inseguito da 22 cogliòni che mi risulta indigeribile


Non ho mica insultato il Milan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2013)

qualcuno di voi è teso??? io un po' lo sto sentendo il Clima Champions


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2013)

Il Barca si è lamentato del campo Rotfl


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> qualcuno di voi è teso??? io un po' lo sto sentendo il Clima Champions


Due amici juventini mi invitano per vederla insieme, sto accampando scuse per non farlo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Due amici juventini mi invitano per vederla insieme, sto accampando scuse per non farlo



 le Notti di Champions!


----------



## Snake (20 Febbraio 2013)

Vialli su Boateng

_A lui dico due cose, la prima: spaccali in due, non tanto dal punto di vista fisico, ma atletico. Deve essere l'attaccante in più in tutte le situazioni. *La seconda cosa: tira, anche da fuori*_


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Vialli su Boateng
> 
> _A lui dico due cose, la prima: spaccali in due, non tanto dal punto di vista fisico, ma atletico. Deve essere l'attaccante in più in tutte le situazioni. *La seconda cosa: tira, anche di naso*_



Cosi va meglio


----------



## DannySa (20 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Due amici juventini mi invitano per vederla insieme, sto accampando scuse per non farlo



Mi pare giusto, qui piove


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Due amici juventini mi invitano per vederla insieme, sto accampando scuse per non farlo



Io stasera mi guardo Una Bionda in carriera o Ricatto d'amore


----------



## DannySa (20 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Io stasera mi guardo Una Bionda in carriera o Ricatto d'amore



Su Italia 127 stasera spettacolo imperdibile, musica italiana e tanti balli, tanta roba.


----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Io sono tesissimo... non vedo l'ora che incominci


----------



## forzajuve (20 Febbraio 2013)

Avete paura?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Avete paura?


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Avete paura?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Avete paura?



No! Tanto abbiamo tutti da guadagnare, nulla da perdere. I favoritissimi sono loro.


----------



## Aphex (20 Febbraio 2013)

La formazione di qualche pagina fa non mi fa impazzire. Io avrei messo Bojan al posto di Pazzini e Niang al posto Boateng, arretrandolo in mediana e spedendo Muntari in tribuna.
Cioè dai, difensivamente i loro terzini sono scarsi. Alba Vs Niang e Alves Vs ElSha sarebbero da ridere.
I loro centrali invece sono sì forti, ma piuttosto lenti, quindi Bojan ci starebbe da dio; Pazzini invece probabilmente non vedrà palla in mezzo a quei due bestioni...


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2013)

giocare con pazzini secondo me è da stupidi, la loro difesa va sorpresa in velocità nelle poche azioni di contropiede che faremo, era meglio giocare con niang al suo posto, spero di essere smentito


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Febbraio 2013)

Avrei messo Niang al posto di Boateng, che stasera farà di nuovo i suoi tiretti in tribuna


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Prima o poi li dovremo far fuori a sti barcaioli.Probabilmente non sarà quest'anno ma dai e dai prima o poi gli facciamo lo scherzetto.


----------



## Tobi (20 Febbraio 2013)

1 modo per provare a vincerla c è, lasciare molto alti i 3 attaccanti, io punterei su El Sharaawy Niang e Boateng falso nove, cosi da mettere sottopressione i difensori del barca e tenere schiacciati i loro terzini, poi bisogna intasare le vie centrali con ambro e muntari a fare da scudo e il monto che non appena prende palla deve verticalizzare subito. Giocando cosi possiamo essere velenosi


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

*Il Milan non batte il Barcellona da 2004, quando durante i gironi di Champions League Schevecenko siglo 1-0 finale. Da quella partita ci sono state 7 sfide, 4 vittorie e 3 pareggi.
I precedenti dal 2004

2004
Milan - Barcellona 1-0
Barcellona-Milan 2-1
2006
Milan-Barcellona 0-1 
Barcellona-Milan 0-0
2011
Barcellona-Milan 2-2
Milan-Barcellona 2-3
2012
Milan-Barcellona 0-0
Barcellona-Milan 3-1*


----------



## forzajuve (20 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> No! Tanto abbiamo tutti da guadagnare, nulla da perdere. I favoritissimi sono loro.



Correre..correre e pressare alto...un po come ha fatto il Celtic cobtro di noi...ma con un arma in piu del Celtic...la tecnica che non vi manca...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Il Milan non batte il Barcellona da 2004, quando durante i gironi di Champions League Schevecenko siglo 1-0 finale. Da quella partita ci sono state 7 sfide, 4 vittorie e 3 pareggi.
> I precedenti dal 2004
> 
> 2004
> ...


Ecco, io mi riferisco soltanto all'era Guardiola, in realtà prendiamo sberle dal Barcellona da ben sette occasioni di fila. [MENTION=585]Ospite[/MENTION] vedi ? Siamo già arrivati a sette e sempre con la stessa squadra, quindi ora basta 



forzajuve ha scritto:


> Avete paura?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Avete paura?


Tu, quando li incontrerai in semi finale, non ne avrai ? Ma poi sai che ti dico ? Neanche tanto paura, io spero solo di non fare figuracce.


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

un persona molto importante mi ha detto oggi:" vinciamo o 2 a 1 o 3 o 1 o 3 a 2 "


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

L'ansia sale a mille..


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2013)

propongo questa gif da usare a palla questa sera


----------



## The Ripper (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini stasera ha 2 soli compiti: prendersi un rigore e segnarlo, restare avanti e dar fastidio ai due centrali. STOP.


----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Se gioca Pazzini stasera l'unica cosa che deve fare è tuffarsi a ogni contatto... è l'unica cosa che sa fare e in questo caso è di vitale importanza. Per segnare dobbiamo affidarci alle palle "sporche"


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Se gioca Pazzini stasera l'unica cosa che deve fare è tuffarsi a ogni contatto... è l'unica cosa che sa fare e in questo caso è di vitale importanza. Per segnare dobbiamo affidarci alle palle "sporche"



Abbiamo un arbitro scozzese, mi auguro che non dia a loro dei rigori inesistenti, ci hanno già battuto con quelli l'anno scorso, sia ai gironi sia ai quarti.


----------



## Doctore (20 Febbraio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Correre..correre e pressare alto...un po come ha fatto il Celtic cobtro di noi...ma con un arma in piu del Celtic...la tecnica che non vi manca...


se provi a pressare e' un suicidio perche appena ti stanchi la palla non la vedi piu.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma si usa la maglia classica o bianca?


----------



## forzajuve (20 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se provi a pressare e' un suicidio perche appena ti stanchi la palla non la vedi piu.


 e seli aspetti te ne fanno 4 quindi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco, io mi riferisco soltanto all'era Guardiola, in realtà prendiamo sberle dal Barcellona da ben sette occasioni di fila. [MENTION=585]Ospite[/MENTION] vedi ? Siamo già arrivati a sette e sempre con la stessa squadra, quindi ora basta
> 
> 
> Tu, quando li incontrerai in semi finale, non ne avrai ? Ma poi sai che ti dico ? Neanche tanto paura, io spero solo di non fare figuracce.


 Hehe...aspetta che prima ci sono i quarti...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Francamente me la sto facendo sotto, spero in una partita dignitosa dei nostri e non in una batosta storica :C


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Francamente me la sto facendo sotto, spero in una partita dignitosa dei nostri e non in una batosta storica :C



....coraggio. Tifi Milan.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Gioca ambro davanti la difesa


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2013)

meno di due ore alla partita... 

e quando si entra in clima partita, tutti i pessimismi della vigilia svaniscono... comunque vada FORZA MILAN!


----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Gioca ambro davanti la difesa



Con Ambro significa già partire con un uomo in meno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Con Ambro significa già partire con un uomo in meno


-2 Pazzini e -3 Boateng...


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Febbraio 2013)

stasera sono fiducioso per una W, il che non significa passare il turno

spero solo non vada come l'anno scorso con ladrata catalana annessa


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non temiamo per Ambrosini, la nostra vecchia guardia si è sempre comportata bene nelle partite davvero blasonate, guardate Seedorf negli ultimi due anni, inguardabile in campionato e a tratti in champions ma con tottenham e barça fece al meglio che gli era possibile. Io mi preoccupo per Muntari..


----------



## Doctore (20 Febbraio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> e seli aspetti te ne fanno 4 quindi?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


nessuna squadra di calcio(nemmeno l inter di mourinho) negli ultimi anni ha affrontato il barca a viso aperto e ha vinto...forse il real in poche occasioni.


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma si usa la maglia classica o bianca?



La bianca credo.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La bianca credo.



...non mi piace.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Febbraio 2013)

Per stasera Forza Milan, poi se ci incontreremo, spero in finale, mi auguro di farvi sportivamente il mazzo


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Febbraio 2013)

> se ci incontreremo, spero in finale



non succederà


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non mi piace.



Io ho quella bianca a casa 

Pure la nera era strabella, quest'anno non l'ho manco vista.


----------



## Marilson (20 Febbraio 2013)

il gol di chiunque, compreso valdes, su passaggio di messi per vie centrali a saltare la difesa è dato a 1,0001


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Io ho quella bianca a casa
> 
> Pure la nera era strabella, quest'anno non l'ho manco vista.



Per me la maglia del Milan è solo quella rossonera.


----------



## Marilson (20 Febbraio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Per stasera Forza Milan, poi se ci incontreremo, spero in finale, mi auguro di farvi sportivamente il mazzo


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me la maglia del Milan è solo quella rossonera.



Sei un vecchio nostalgico


----------



## Maik_90 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Preparatevi a una coreografia mediocre. Deve essere tipo una roba come: " la storia siamo noi"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non mi piace.



perchè??? quella bianca di solito la mettiamo nelle Finali Champions...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Febbraio 2013)

Io mi riterrei soddisfatto in caso di tunnel di Constant su Messi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè??? quella bianca di solito la mettiamo nelle Finali Champions...



....il diavolo in bianco non si può vedere....


----------



## pennyhill (20 Febbraio 2013)

Barcelona: Valdés, Alves, Piqué, Puyol, Alba, Fàbregas, Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets, Messi, Pedro, 

SUBS: Pinto, Mascherano, Montoya, Thiago Alcántara, Song, Alexis Sánchez, Tello.

Milan: Abbiati, Mexès, Zapata, Abate, Muntari, Boateng, Montolivo, Constant, Ambrosini, Pazzini, El Shaarawy 

SUBS: Amelia, De Sciglio, Yepes, Traoré, Christante, Niang, Krkić.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Barcelona: Valdés, Alves, Piqué, Puyol, Alba, Fàbregas, Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets, Messi, Pedro,
> 
> SUBS: Pinto, Mascherano, Montoya, Thiago Alcántara, Song, Alexis Sánchez, Tello.
> 
> ...




Ufficiali?


----------



## pennyhill (20 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ufficiali?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque vada, notti di champions..notti da Milan..


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


>


Infatti vorrei la rivincita...però bei tempi...due italiane in finale...


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2013)

Christante dev'essere un nuovo acquisto dell'ultima ora


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Traore e Niang sempre insieme sky


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2013)

speravo titolare Bojan...vabbè può entrare nel secondo tempo


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini.......




.....beccherà 'na palla in questa partita???Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza......


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (20 Febbraio 2013)

E' praticamente un 4-5-1...Boateng e El Sha giocheranno bassi sicuramente ad aiutare rispettivamente Abate e Constant sulle fasce.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ieri il Barcellona si è lamentati del campo di San Siro

Oggi è stato bagnato e tagliato....


Sempre a lamentarsi questi


----------



## pennyhill (20 Febbraio 2013)

1-0 Boateng
1-1 Xavi
1-2 Pedro
2-2 Niang


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque vada Forza Milan.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Proviamoci!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma cosa diamine è quella canzoncina da 4 soldi all'entrata del riscaldamento? Ma mettessero roba che gasa....

Mamma mia


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi mettetecela tutta.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Quel gufone di vialli ha messo in risalto il fatto che Messi contro le italiane ha segnato solo 3 gol e tutti su rigore... doveva proprio dirlo?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

La decide Muntari.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

C'è Conte in tribuna, a gufare...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La decide Muntari.



Magari con valdes dice di no


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Magari con valdes dice di no



Che ce frega di quel che pensa Valdes???Se la decide Muntari il portiere catalano non potrà far nulla.....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Febbraio 2013)

Io sono un purista
preferisco il gioco ai risultati
vedere il Milan affrontare il Barca con solo 2 giocatori dotati di un minimo di tecnica, ElSha e Costant mi fà veramente male a prescindere dal risultato


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che ce frega di quel che pensa Valdes???Se la decide Muntari il portiere catalano non potrà far nulla.....



Valdes dice di no intendevo gigi dice di no 

Gol muntari non visto 

Magara oggi ne tolgono un altro


----------



## Gnagnazio (20 Febbraio 2013)

Temo una batosta storica e umiliante


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2013)

manca poco!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia vialli e rossi che gufoni santo cielo...ma perche a sky devono portare dei gobbi quando gioca il Milan?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Febbraio 2013)

Forza Milan


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Valdes dice di no intendevo gigi dice di no
> 
> Gol muntari non visto
> 
> Magara oggi ne tolgono un altro



Tifo'o,na parola per capire quello che intendevi....


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

daje raga. Regalateci una gioia stasera


----------



## forzajuve (20 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me dovete aspettarli ma tenendo il baricentro alto per mandare in fuorigioco i loro attaccanti e cercare di attaccare con calma sfruttando l occasione migliore...importante che nonsubite goal....credo questa sia la chiave..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo accada il miracolo


----------



## forzajuve (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia vialli e rossi che gufoni santo cielo...ma perche a sky devono portare dei gobbi quando gioca il Milan?



Ma lascia stare che Vialli e tutto tranne che juventino..


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque io mi preoccupo di una cosa...Abbiati...questo se fa una grande partita oggi, domenica al derby fara un didastro...

Poi Zapata e Mexes ho paura di sti due mi manderanno all'ospedale per infarto


----------



## Sheldon92 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Forza, lotta vincerai non ti lasceremo mai!


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Febbraio 2013)

Sempre forza Milan ragazzi.

Ma con un centrocampo così, con Boateng in quella posizione, con Pazzini davanti io la vedo nerissima. Spero almeno che ci si faccia una figuraccia epocale.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Daje raga,con il cuore.Ci becchiamo dopo.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Secondo me dovete aspettarli ma tenendo il baricentro alto per mandare in fuorigioco i loro attaccanti e cercare di attaccare con calma sfruttando l occasione migliore...importante che nonsubite goal....credo questa sia la chiave..



Eh il problema è che questo Milan, è il Milan che ha subito piu gol dell'era Berlusconi...e ho detto tutto


----------



## pennyhill (20 Febbraio 2013)

Il Barça merita di uscire solo per quella maglia.


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

secondo me pure la mascotte accanto a mexes, gli avra' detto: oh , almeno stasera un fa' ******* eh..


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

San Siro pienissimo è sempre uno spettacolo


----------



## Nivre (20 Febbraio 2013)

FORZA Milan!

Non mi aspetto niente di che.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

spettacolo la coreografia. 

che herbert sia con noi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Dai speriamo di non affondare ma almeno di divertirci!


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

E' durissima


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Se ci fosse Balotelli lì davanti....


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

dajee muntarii


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Muntari cerca l'eurogol


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Mexes che brividi


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

cacchio son passati solo 6 minuti


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Sto Messi è come Gigi la trottola


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pannocchia


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Che piedi muntari mamma mia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Muntari ha dei ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma nooooooooooooo... Pornodivo aveva fatto un'apertura perfetta, che cesso muntari


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Messi è come Gigi la trottola


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

sti errori non sono da muntari eh


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna santa Mexes


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ci manca pure l'autogol


----------



## chicagousait (20 Febbraio 2013)

Quanto manca alla fine??? Nn arrivo viva


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Madò meno male che era fuorigioco che il genio l'ha presa con la mano rotfl


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia mexes... che cloaca


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

geniale mexes  

se non era fuorigioco eravamo già sotto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

E dai era giallo e su..


----------



## chicagousait (20 Febbraio 2013)

Muntari


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia muntari


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Munari santo cielo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

El ma cosa fai?


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma daiiiiiiiiii ***


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

ma dai boateng...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma noooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia mamma mia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Mammamia...... Bravo Boa in entrambe occasioni


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

vabbè ditelo.... qualcuno ci vuole tanto male


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia il boa.....

ma non può impegnarsi così anche in campionato


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

2 occasioni credo che non ne avremmo altre


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Busquets di m.........


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

sto arbitro è veramente uno st..... scandaloso fin'ora il suo atteggiamento


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma dove vuoi andare mexes???


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (20 Febbraio 2013)

Fermate Mexes, vi prego.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Fuori Pazzini, basta!


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

ma pazzini ? manco i controlli....


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini non stoppa manco un pallone

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Zapata....

MEno male che EL C'E


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

capra zapata, ma per fortuna c'è il faraone che recupera.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Truccate Balotelli!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini ma perche gioca lui e non Niang? uffa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Cacciate muntari *****miseriaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Il peggiore in campo è Muntari per distacco, quanto sarebbe servito Emanuelson oggi....


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Muntari dorme bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Il peggiore in campo è Muntari per distacco, quanto sarebbe servito Emanuelson oggi....



Flamini bastava


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

daje muntariii


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

piuttosto che sto muntari mettete cristante


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

pannocchia e muntari disastrosi


----------



## chicagousait (20 Febbraio 2013)

Dateci un centrocampista decente


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Mexes ma se devi prendere il giallo, punta alle caviglie no? Che fallo da ****** è?


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tra Pannocchia e Muntari.....


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Amrsoini bravisimoooo


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma si continuiamo a comprare attaccanti.. Ma dio!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo lavora per 3 là in mezzo eh


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Arridatemi flamini..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Cosa c'entra Conte là sopra???? E' andato a gufare dal vivo???


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma basta muntari, mamma mia, toglietelo


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

certo non gli levi palla nemmeno a fucilate


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Costant che tenta il tunnel


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (20 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo delle enormi possibilità sulla sinistra ogni volta che c'è un cambio di campo visto che D.Alves non appoggia mai la palla al portiere ma rinvia di testa verso il centro , il problema che Muntari non ce la fa fisicamente a seguire l'azione


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

molto buoni sti primi 32 minuti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non puoi sbagliare ste cose El...


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Febbraio 2013)

El shaarawy davanti sta facendo schifo..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

stavo già bestemmiando per muntari


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

El sta facendo due fasi ragà con la zavorrra muntari non si puo prendere lucidità


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

a livello di tifo cmq siamo imbarazzanti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini sempre in ritardo


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Gli attaccanti purtroppo stanno facendo pena


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma pazzini a cosa ci serve?
Non fa niente


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Muntari è morto


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Muntari è scoppiato


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

pazzini sempre fuori posizione... non abbiamo mai un riferimento per ripartire


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini è uno scandalo, non riesce a tenere un pallone lì davanti. Fuori


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Piquè starà dicendo a Pazzini "Eh però un mazzo di carte lo potevi portare, che ce sei venuto a fa?"


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

sulley, rialzati e cammina!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non c'è MAI MAI MAI, Pazzini INUTILE


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

elsha sempre da solo in mezzo a 3.... pazzini e boateng lontani kilometri


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Nonono alzati Monto, ti prego


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ibra manco poteva guardare il guardalinee che era rosso.. Messi manda a quel paese il guardalinee in modo plateale, manco un giallo.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini fuori fuori fuori


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

buono boateng in copertura


----------



## prebozzio (20 Febbraio 2013)

Quel cesso di Muntari ha i parastinchi dell'Inter

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Quel cesso di Muntari ha i parastinchi dell'Inter


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

che scandalo pazzini. 

sta letteralmente camminando, non fa nulla.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini bastaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

almeno stoppare un pallone pazzini


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

difficile mantenere l'intensita per 90 minuti.
speriamo di non avere un brutto calo nel secondo tempo... perche loro sembrano sempre camminare


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Basta Pazziniiiiiiiiii


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma l'arbitro è *****? C'erano i 3 di recupero O.O


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

tutti a bere un the caldo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Peccato l'occasione con EL...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Leva pazzini allegri, per favore


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

partita di rara bruttezza... ma non certo per colpa nostra!!! non dico altro tanto col barça gufi come nulla XDDD


----------



## Principe (20 Febbraio 2013)

Piazzini nullo , caro el sha se vuoi essere un grande giocatore nn puoi sbagliare un goal così

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Piazzini nullo , caro el sha se vuoi essere un grande giocatore nn puoi sbagliare un goal così

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Piazzini nullo , caro el sha se vuoi essere un grande giocatore nn puoi sbagliare un goal così


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma l'arbitro è *****? C'erano i 3 di recupero O.O



no, è stato un errore di comunicazione, non c'era manco 1 minuto di recupero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2013)

buono così per adesso...dentro Niang e fuori Pazzini su


----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pazzini.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non ne ha beccata una.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Muntari gioca contro,Pazzini è inutile e nonostante ciò si poteva fare il golletto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Stiamo giocando troppo timorosi, non mi piace per nulla.
Muntari da censura, male anche Ambrosini, Pazzini e il Faraone; forse Boateng è il migliore dei nostri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Un grandissimo applauso ai ragazzi, grandissimo. Stanno facendo una grande partita, una partita di rara generosità, infatti coprono tutti armoniosamente, due linee solidissime ma soprattutto mi piace il fatto che non sprechiamo palla, cerchiamo di costruire e in questo senso abbiamo avuto prima con El Sha e poi con Boateng due occasioni nitidissime. Non vorrei essere dimentico delle sfide dell'anno passato ma mi sembra di avere più possibilità quest'anno rispetto all'anno scorso. Dai ragazzi, continuiamo così, li voglio sbattere fuori sti animali!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2013)

el sharaawy è sempre da solo contro 5 in attacco...

muntari da togliere subito


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

il barca di guardiola era di un altro pianeta rispetto a questo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

il barca di guardiola era di un altro pianeta rispetto a questo


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Febbraio 2013)

Partita all'insegna del catenaccio e noiosissima,come facilmente prevedibile.
Stanno facendo tutti il loro compito tranne Muntari,che sta giocando una partita pietosa.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Più di questo non si può fare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Buonissimo primo tempo, ma bisogna essere più "cattivi" appena ripartiamo! Per il resto partita eccellente fino ad ora!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando troppo timorosi, non mi piace per nulla.
> Muntari da censura, male anche Ambrosini, Pazzini e il Faraone; forse Boateng è il migliore dei nostri.


Timorosi proprio no.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ps Non avevo dubbi che MW spalasse emme anche dopo una partita del genere, mah  io ho visto più Milan che Barça davanti alla porta.


----------



## Snake (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non hanno fatto un tiro in porta, bene così. Con questo assetto sono di una prevedibilità sconcertante


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Febbraio 2013)

Almeno per ora sto gran Barcellona tritatutto non si vede. Un Milan ordinato, ben messo, con poche sbavature, insomma per il momento il cocktail ideale per frenare i catalani.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un grandissimo applauso ai ragazzi, grandissimo. Stanno facendo una grande partita, una partita di rara generosità, infatti coprono tutti armoniosamente, due linee solidissime ma soprattutto mi piace il fatto che non sprechiamo palla, cerchiamo di costruire e in questo senso abbiamo avuto prima con El Sha e poi con Boateng due occasioni nitidissime. Non vorrei essere dimentico delle sfide dell'anno passato ma mi sembra di avere più possibilità quest'anno rispetto all'anno scorso. Dai ragazzi, continuiamo così, li voglio sbattere fuori sti animali!!



questo è lo spirito giusto!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Dentro Niang e Pazzini per piacere fuori mazzini e muntari

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dentro Niang e cristante per piacere fuori mazzini e muntari


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Non hanno fatto un tiro in porta, bene così. Con questo assetto sono di una prevedibilità sconcertante



1 con Xavi quasi al 7...per adesso non hanno fatto un granchè


----------



## jaws (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando troppo timorosi, non mi piace per nulla.
> Muntari da censura, male anche Ambrosini, Pazzini e il Faraone; forse Boateng è il migliore dei nostri.



Ambrosini male? 
Vabbè stai sicuramente guardando un'altra partita.
Ambrosini tra i migliori insieme a Montolivo e Boateng.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

La velocità di Niang per me sarebbe devastante appena prendiamo palla per ripartire. Si potrebbe provare secondo me.


----------



## Nivre (20 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri non è un allenatore, con Spazzini e Muntari in campo e come giocare in 9


----------



## Brain84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Eh ma Allegri è un mediocre.
Stiamo giocando alla pari con il Barclelona avendo in campo dei giocatori che non valgono un unghia rispetto ai catalani. Questo significa tattica e su questo Allegri sta dominando


----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Stiamo giocando benissimo, sopratutto nella prima fase siamo riusciti sempre a uscire palla al piede con buona qualità (cosa che ho visto molto raramente in campionato). Per ora tutti molto attenti e disposti al sacrificio, l'unica pecca è quel cancro di Pazzini che è di un inutilità indescrivibile


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

dentro niang dai, fuori spazzini


----------



## Gnagnazio (20 Febbraio 2013)

Cmq, difensivamente stiamo facendo una partitone


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque partita di sacrificio un paio di palle..Dobbiamo giocarcela, perchè solo a Milano possiamo fare risultato visto che al Camp Nou al 90% sarà a senso unico.


----------



## iceman. (20 Febbraio 2013)

Bravi ma pazzini muntari e zapata non si possono vedere. elsharaui pecca di inesperienza


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando troppo timorosi, non mi piace per nulla.
> Muntari da censura, male anche Ambrosini, Pazzini e il Faraone; forse Boateng è il migliore dei nostri.



Ma perchè???Ma ti rendi contro chi giochiamo???Elsha fa il difensore aggiungo,Ambro non male per ora,Pazzini è 'na pippa e si sapeva.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Eh ma Allegri è un mediocre.
> Stiamo giocando alla pari con il Barclelona avendo in campo dei giocatori che non valgono un unghia rispetto ai catalani. Questo significa tattica e su questo Allegri sta dominando



Alla pari?Le uniche squadre al Mondo che possono giocare alla pari col Barça sono il Bayern ed il Real,non scherziamo.
Stiamo semplicemente facendo bene quello una squadra nettamente inferiore deve fare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Comunque partita di sacrificio un paio di palle..Dobbiamo giocarcela*, perchè solo a Milano possiamo fare risultato visto che al Camp Nou al 90% sarà a senso unico.


Ma che ***** ? Se è per questo io ti dico che ce la stiamo giocando dato che conto tre tiri di cui uno in porta per il Milan, due tiri di cui due in porta per il Barça.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando alla pari con il Barclelona



Va bene tutto, ma alla pari proprio no dai. Questi se hanno voglia danno un'accelerata e ce ne fanno un paio minimo.


----------



## jaws (20 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Eh ma Allegri è un mediocre.
> Stiamo giocando alla pari con il Barclelona avendo in campo dei giocatori che non valgono un unghia rispetto ai catalani. Questo significa tattica e su questo Allegri sta dominando



Esatto


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque partita di sacrificio un paio di palle..Dobbiamo giocarcela, perchè solo a Milano possiamo fare risultato visto che al Camp Nou al 90% sarà a senso unico.



Se giochi alla pari,ti danno 3 pere seduta stante.Stanno dando tutto,ahinoi c'è un abisso e purtroppo non possiamo giocarcela alla pari.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Alla pari?Le uniche squadre al Mondo che possono giocare alla pari col Barça sono il Bayern ed il Real,non scherziamo.
> Stiamo semplicemente facendo bene quello una squadra nettamente inferiore deve fare.



.


----------



## jaws (20 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, ma alla pari proprio no dai. Questi se hanno voglia danno un'accelerata e ce ne fanno un paio minimo.



Infatti non alla pari, per adesso come occasioni da gol meglio noi, nettamente


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma se le uniche occasioni da gol le ha avute il milan?? che stai a dì ronaldinho??


----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Raga la squadra è questa bisogna essere realisti... stiamo facendo non bene ma benissimo. Se volete più offensività allora poi non insultate tutto il mondo se ce ne rifilano 3... per ora stiamo facendo quasi il massimo con la rosa che abbiamo... loro non hanno praticamente mai tirato.


----------



## Snake (20 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 1 con Xavi quasi al 7...per adesso non hanno fatto un granchè



Tiro telefonato da 30 metri, la sostanza non cambia. Io la passo a te che tu la passi a me e intanto sempre lì stanno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Eh ma Allegri è un mediocre.
> Stiamo giocando alla pari con il Barclelona avendo in campo dei giocatori che non valgono un unghia rispetto ai catalani. Questo significa tattica e su questo Allegri sta dominando


Allegri ha dimostrato grossi limiti per certi versi ma l'ho detto: queste partite le sa preparare. La Juve ce la siamo sempre mangiata negli scontri diretti e col Barça stiamo facendo come al solito una grande figura.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Per dire...stiamo facendo una partita nettamente superiore a quella del Chelsea dell'anno scorso...solo che loro avevano Drogà e noi Pazzini....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non concordo con chi dice che dobbiamo giocarcela, cioè voglio dire se ce la giochiamo a viso aperto non ci sarebbe partita. Dobbiamo essere umili e continuare a giocarcela così, come di solito fanno le provinciali quando vengono a giocare contro di noi a S.Siro, perchè se vogliono giocarsela a viso aperto ne prenderebbero 3.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Voi siete troppo ottimisti..vedrete al secondo tempo quando saremo scoppiato...loro stanno passeggiando..aspettate che inziano a correre. Ci massacrano... speriamo che non finisca 0-5


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma se le uniche occasioni da gol le ha avute il milan?? che stai a dì ronaldinho??



Ma dove ragà?? Una non finalizzata da El Shaarawy e il tiro di Boateng..poi stop... Partita noiosissima..


----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Se volete vedere un Milan più aggressivo o più offensivo vi do un consiglio: accendete la play e divertitevi. Nella realtà le cose vanno diversamente bisogna essere realistici la squadra è questa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Voi siete troppo ottimisti..vedrete al secondo tempo quando saremo scoppiato...loro stanno passeggiando..aspettate che inziano a correre. Ci massacrano... speriamo che non finisca 0-5



Vabbè dai..cosi NO!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque partita di sacrificio un paio di palle..Dobbiamo giocarcela, perchè solo a Milano possiamo fare risultato visto che al Camp Nou al 90% sarà a senso unico.



Hai un'idea di calcio abbastanza contorta, alla Wenger


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Se volete vedere un Milan più aggressivo o più offensivo vi do un consiglio: accendete la play e divertitevi. Nella realtà le cose vanno diversamente bisogna essere realistici la squadra è questa.




.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Muntari è scoppiato ambrosini questione di minuti e la batteria finisce


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Se volete vedere un Milan più aggressivo o più offensivo vi do un consiglio: accendete la play e divertitevi. Nella realtà le cose vanno diversamente bisogna essere realistici la squadra è questa.



Ed infatti io sono felice per come stiamo gicoando. Alla fine abbiamo concesso poco e avute le palle gol migliori. Ma dire che stiamo gicoando alla pari col Barça...


----------



## prebozzio (20 Febbraio 2013)

Avete fatto caso ai parastinchi dell'Inter di Muntari?


----------



## Nivre (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ancora spazzini in campo, ma io non ci credo


----------



## tamba84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

pazzini non sta giocando bene per carita ma visto il tipo di partita che è non gli darei tutte le colpe


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

ma almeno i rinvii di abbiati pigliali pazzini


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> pazzini non sta giocando bene per carita ma visto il tipo di partita che è non gli darei tutte le colpe



Infatti non può far molto, anche perchè non gli arriva mezza palla. Ma in caso di rinvio della difesa deve farsi trovare lì pronto a difendere il pallone e a far salire la squadra, cosa che non ha fatto per tutto il primo tempo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Abate avrà bevuto 8 red bull, sembra tesissimo!


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

quello che mi da fastidio quando giochiamo contro di loro e vederli camminare... mentre noi corriamo come indemoniati per riprendere la palla


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

che cesso pazzini, mamma mia, via via


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ah Pazzì, ma va....


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Forse Boateng falso nueve non sarebbe stata una cattiva idea....


----------



## Principe (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che ***** ma metti Niang somaro cosa tieni Pazzini ????


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

il pazzo è una roba tragicomica.


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

e' il momento di provare a vincerla,sveglia incapace! svegliaaa!


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini Rotfl


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

giallo per busquet, godo


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

godo!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma basta con sto Pazzini


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

ma che fallo fischia?


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

arbitro vergognoso. fallo inventato su pazzini e giallo ora non dato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Che fallo è??????? Troppo Pazzini per prendere il pallone?? Daje...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

ci fosse il balo a battere questa punizione..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Voglio la bomba di KEVIN


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

goooooooooooool


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

golllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

reteeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

boateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Goooooooooooolllllllllllllll


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Calmaaaa!


----------



## Principe (20 Febbraio 2013)

Vaiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

speriamo che ora non inizino a correre a mille questi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Voglio la bomba di KEVIN



Kevin PRINCE


----------



## chicagousait (20 Febbraio 2013)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (20 Febbraio 2013)

Boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

giallooooooooooooooooo cacchio


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

vietato fermarsi adesso. Andiamo a fare il 2 a 0.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini UNA cosa decenteeeeeeeeeee INCREDIBILE


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Metti Niang, dai!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Sinceramente non capisco i falli che fischia questo, cose mai viste


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

ma che falli fischia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Meglio il MONTO di sto MONTato di Fabrecaz


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non fate ste pirlate per favore


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

ma che cavolo fa abbiati oh


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati e i riviniii


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

aBale the return


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo si sia rotto pazzini


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

spazzini in versione kamikazze


----------



## Principe (20 Febbraio 2013)

Era espulsione di pujol tutta la vita


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

peccato... stava andando in rete


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

povero pazzo!! na volta che si sbatte, piglia sta capocciata tremenda


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

fair play


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non hanno ridato il pallone ...


----------



## Principe (20 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me era fallo di puyol


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

mi sa che pazzini nonostante si sia ripreso dalla botta non starà in campo a lungo.

sembra un pò stordito.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Il Pazzarello Show


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Sono assassini questi del farca


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

abate fatto fuori da messi... e di testa ahhahaha


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non facciamo ste sceneggiate però dai


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

i ragazzi ci mettono una grinta pazzesca.
bene cosi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

che cesso pazzini mamma mia


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

al barça questo era fallo sicuro <.<


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Basta pazzini dai fuori


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

dai niang, spacca tutto.


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

nooo. non bisogna arretrare!!!


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Finalmente. Via via


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

niente cartellino???????


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiudila M'BAYEEEE


----------



## tamba84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

mi pare che pazzini si sia impegnantoun po di più,sorvoliamo sul fatto che in area la tiene e gli fischiano un mani che non c'è ma ha preso un casino di botte


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Mado lo vista dentro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

che cappella


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

fallo stupido


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

non ci voleva sta punizione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Che fallo è scusate?


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Febbraio 2013)

Occhio che il fallo stupido di Abate potrebbe costare..


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

aveva preso in pieno il piede di sanchez


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

dai alle', metti anche bojann!!


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

gooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Che gooooooooooool REGAAA che gooooooooool


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Goooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

non ci credoooooooooooooo muntariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

questo e' buonoooooo questo e' buonoooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo niang el che giocata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

madoooooooooooooo, muntariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Se c'era pazzini al posto di niang la palla era persa


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

grazie


----------



## BlackVortex (20 Febbraio 2013)

Gooooooollll


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> non ci credoooooooooooooo muntariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



MilanWorld


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Massimo Ambrosiniiiiiiiii


----------



## Doctore (20 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

dentro anche bojaann daiiiii


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

se niang giocava dall'inizio.....mannaggia....


----------



## chicagousait (20 Febbraio 2013)

L'intero palazzo ha capito che abbiamo segnato


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

NO el no el no el


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

fuori elsha per bojan... ***** allegri non fare cavolate


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Febbraio 2013)

forza lotta vincerai non ti lasceremo mai!!!!!!!!


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

no traorè no


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non devono segnare, non devono segnare....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Non devono segnare, non devono segnare....


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

ma dai, ma come si fa a mettere traore???? allegri vergognati.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

ma cosa c'entra traorè ora?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO traore no no no no no


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

ma metti bojan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamba84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

inteligente far entrare niang che ha un altro passo e un altro tipo di gioco rispetto a pazzini (che cmq in parte ha fatto il suo) poi mi son stupito sul gol di muntari che per me manco doveva giocare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

vergona allegri, vergogna, fuori el per traorè... Ma come si fa???? Ridicoloooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

ma perchè sempre la tassa traorè


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Bakayèèè chiudilaaaaaaaa


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

si dai è ufficiale che bojan si tromba la figliola di allegri... è clamoroso l'astio nei suoi confronti


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma metto yepes piuttosto a fare muro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> vergona allegri, vergogna, fuori el per traorè... Ma come si fa???? Ridicoloooooo



Ha problemi al ginocchio e zoppicava pure


----------



## tamba84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma metti bojan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



concordo


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

gli devono strappare il patentino in faccia dai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ha problemi al ginocchio e zoppicava pure



Non hai capito, non è perché è uscito il faraone, ma perché è entrato traorè...
Abbiamo bojan, perché mettere traorè?


----------



## tamba84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se niang giocava dall'inizio.....mannaggia....



per il tipo di partita all'inzio andava bene pazzini con le squadre più stanche un niang che corre va bene

mossa inteligente direi prima usi uno come pazzini che tiene palla poi con le squadre più stanche un niang che corre


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

5 min... buffone


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

5 minuti di recupero è uno scherzo dai? ma per cosa?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non hai capito, non è perché è uscito il faraone, ma perché è entrato traorè...
> Abbiamo bojan, perché mettere traorè?


Ah okok, concordo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

vai traore ahhahahahahaha


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

grande traorè!!! la cosa + intelligente da fare


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Bravo Traorè ammazza tutti e perdi tempo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Rega ecco perchè è entrato TRAORE' 


(Giallo assurdo eh)


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

gia ammonito...


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

giallo pure?


----------



## iceman. (20 Febbraio 2013)

non ci credo ahahahah


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

beh, è giusto dai, hanno perso un casino di tempo con la craniata pazzini-puyol e poi quella messi-abate.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Mexes alla T.SILVAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

mexes assurdo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

che sofferenza, mamma mia


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

ma che falli sonoooooooo!!!!!!!!! buffoneeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

traore maledetto!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

E passala ********* di un Traorèèèèèèèèèè


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

traore pensa di essere shevchenko?


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

come buttare un contropiede


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

zapataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

cosa fa zapata?????


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

scusate, esco a farmi venire un infarto.


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

ho perso 2 anni di vita per colpa di zapata


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

finitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## chicagousait (20 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia Boateng stasera ha fatto un partitone


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

evvvaiiiii


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2013)

quando boateng ci mette l'impegno e importantissimo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

pazzesco, quasi non ci credo. 

ho le lacrime agli occhi, grazie ragazzi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

I pessimisti dove sono?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Incredbile ahahahahahhahahah 2-0? Seriamente? ahahahahahaha


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non ho parole. INCREDIBILE. 

Dal Blog :E’ un Milan Pricipesco: Barça annichilito |


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Febbraio 2013)

eroi!

intanto mi va bene cosi, però spero di non subire la remuntada


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

cosa ci scommettere che il berlusca si prendere i meriti della vittoria?


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

una gioia cosi non ha prezzo. Grazie di tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredbile ahahahahahhahahah 2-0? Seriamente? ahahahahahaha



Ha segnato Muntari......


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Devastanti e Andiamooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Bisogna sempre crederci.


----------



## forzajuve (20 Febbraio 2013)

Complimenti tatticamente li avete sovvrastati...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Complimenti tatticamente li avete sovvrastati...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Febbraio 2013)

Complimenti al Milan, partita perfetta facendo tutto quello che il Barcellona soffre.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2013)

Grandiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

elsha ha fatto una smorfia strano ora quando usciva... speriamo bene va


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non ho la lucidità di dire nulla..credo che sarò lucido domani mattina..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Non ho la lucidità di dire nulla..credo che sarò lucido domani mattina..


----------



## Ospite (20 Febbraio 2013)

mi pare di non aver sbagliato a tratteggiare lo svolgimento della partita.
complimenti!


----------



## Principe (20 Febbraio 2013)

Grandiosi , e lo abbiamo battuto con tutti


----------



## Alex (20 Febbraio 2013)

partita perfetta, speriamo di reggere in campionato e al ritorno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non ho parole, tutti immensi...come sto ora sarei in grado di dare 10 anche a pazzini..immensi, mamma mia..svengo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ho da dire solo questo: FORZA MILAN!!! (scusate per il caps).


----------



## MilanForever (20 Febbraio 2013)

Alzi la mano chi pensava che stasera a fine partita avremmo praticamente eliminato il Barcellona


----------



## colcuoresivince (20 Febbraio 2013)

dove sono quelli che criticanjo allegri???


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Febbraio 2013)

Felice di aver assistito ad una partita storica. Davide contro Golia. Da ricordare per molto tempo. Grazie.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Felice di aver assistito ad una partita storica. Davide contro Golia. Da ricordare per molto tempo. Grazie.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non lo so, non so che dire...


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Febbraio 2013)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Alzi la mano chi pensava che stasera a fine partita avremmo praticamente eliminato il Barcellona



calma calma calma molta calma

all'Emirates era 3-0 per loro, qui si va al Nou Camp

calma!


----------



## Brain84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri 4 nano maledetto 0.

Sempre detto che Allegri sa allenare, ha annichilito il Barcellona con una squadraccia. Chapeu


----------



## honestsimula (20 Febbraio 2013)

No ma allegri non e' da Milan.


----------



## walter 22 (20 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Grandissimi tutti, sono commosso. Lo avevo detto che era giusto continuare come nel primo tempo, e avevo anche detto che si poteva segnare da una palla "s*****". Grande Boa, ci ha messo il cuore insieme a Ambro e Monto. Grandissimi tutti, FORZA MILAN.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Complimenti ai ragazzi, abbiamo reso per una serata il Barcellona una squadra imbarazzante e priva di idee. Mexes monumentale, Boateng idem e grande sacrificio del Pazzo, che nella sua scarsità non ha avuto paura davanti a nessun difensore del Barcellona e la capata a Puyol è stata la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## Re Ricardo (20 Febbraio 2013)

Conte in tribuna


----------



## Doctore (20 Febbraio 2013)

ho visto esultare balotelli


----------



## Morghot (20 Febbraio 2013)

GRAZIE IBRA, questa champions è nostra fine della storia.


----------



## Hammer (20 Febbraio 2013)

Epico. Epico. Epico. Epico.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Febbraio 2013)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Alzi la mano chi pensava che stasera a fine partita avremmo praticamente eliminato il Barcellona


Attenzione, al camp nou ci sarà da sudare cmq, io mi preoccuperei lo stesso, anche se stasera avessimo vinto 4 o 5-0.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2013)

che partita ragazzi! che dire bravissimi tutti quanti
Allegri migliore in campo
godo doppio per il gol rubato


----------



## jaws (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> gli devono strappare il patentino in faccia dai.



A te di devono strappare la patente da tifoso, sempre se lo sei, abbiamo fatto la partita perfetta e tu trovi comunque la scusa per criticarlo


----------



## Ghantz (20 Febbraio 2013)

Grandi ragazzi,non ci avrei mai creduto potesse finire 2-0 (anche se dentro di me ci speravo eheheh) 
All'inizo della gara ho detto " se segna muntari vado fuori in terrazza in mutande"......sono dovuto andare ahahaha urlando come un pazzo...ma ne è valsa la pena


----------



## juventino (20 Febbraio 2013)

Complimenti vivissimi. Il Barça non è praticamente sceso in campo, ma questo non sminuisce una partita preparata e giocata in modo perfetto. Sono contento che dopo un sacco di tempo l'Italia ha la concreta possibilità di portarne 2 ai quarti.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Attenzione, al camp nou ci sarà da sudare cmq, io mi preoccuperei lo stesso, anche se stasera avessimo vinto 4 o 5-0.



anch'io!!! servono altri 100 minuti perfetti


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Febbraio 2013)

Risultato che prescinde dalla realtà.Fantastici tutti,Barcellona di una leziosità incredibile.

P.S. Niente tunnel di Constant


----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non capisco come ci si possa lamentare... questa è stata la partita PERFETTA. Cioè giocavamo contro il Barcellona e gli abbiamo praticamente ANNULLATI. Ora incrociamo le dita per il ritorno

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Non capisco come ci si possa lamentare... questa è stata la partita PERFETTA. Cioè giocavamo contro il Barcellona e gli abbiamo praticamente ANNULLATI. Ora incrociamo le dita per il ritorno


----------



## Nivre (20 Febbraio 2013)

Grande Milan, 11 Leoni in campo, ci hanno veramente messo il cuore. GRAZIE RAGAZZI!!!!

Ancora non ci credo...


----------



## Snake (20 Febbraio 2013)

Noi abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita (per rendere l'idea un gol quest'anno l'hanno fatto SEMPRE) ma Barca patetico, confermati tutti i miei dubbi e le perplessità che ebbi modo di far notare già mesi fa dopo la sconfitta col Celtic.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Febbraio 2013)

da quanto non si riforniscono piu da fuentes il barca è una squadra con qualche punto debole


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> elsha ha fatto una smorfia strano ora quando usciva... speriamo bene va



Credo fossero crampi.


----------



## Liuke (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chapeau.


----------



## vota DC (20 Febbraio 2013)

Io avevo profetizzato questo Strano sorteggio di Champions League - IMPERO FORUM i segnali indubbi....non solo la visita di zio Milan, ma Piqué stesso che chiama il figlio Milan.



Brain84 ha scritto:


> Sempre detto che Allegri sa allenare, ha annichilito il Barcellona con una squadraccia. Chapeu



E' la rosa che è superiore, con Balotelli in campionato vittorie o pareggi strappati all'ultimo secondo grazie a rigori.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] complimenti a noi che ci credevamo....


----------



## jaws (20 Febbraio 2013)

Giocavamo contro una squadra che finora ha fatto più di 100 gol in stagione e contro un attaccante da 301 gol in 260 partite e oggi
Abbiati s.v.

Partita Immensa


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Maddai ragà non abbiamo giocato bene? Seriamente? giocavamo con Muntari e abrosini, zapata e mexes RAGA' questo è stato un capolavoro. Loro non ci hanno capito nulla.


----------



## smallball (20 Febbraio 2013)

felice di aver assistito a una serata storica


----------



## Canonista (20 Febbraio 2013)

Grandi i nostri ragazzi, si vince con il cuore, non facendo gli sbo.roni con la scaramanzia.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera non posso far altro che elogiare Allegri. Partita perfetta. E mi sembra che non si siano sfiancati nemmeno troppo per controllare la partita. 

Bravi tutti, tranne zapata e mexes che ogni volta devono fare infartare tutti.

Campo pessimo peró, come ha fatto alciato a dire che era perfetto.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] complimenti a noi che ci credevamo....



Infatti,vediamo se sbuca qualche bell'auto


----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2013)

da AS:

"El Milán da un repaso al Barça"


----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Nivre (20 Febbraio 2013)

Il titolo di Tuttosport


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (20 Febbraio 2013)

E' più bello di quando eravamo un squadra di calcio, poco mi importa del ritorno. TANTA ROBA, GRAZIE RAGAZZI, FORZA MILAN!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Febbraio 2013)

Sto PLA-NAN-DO


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Febbraio 2013)

Felice di essere stato smentito. E succede spesso quando sono pessimista sui risultati.

Se basterà non lo so ma quello che più conta è che il Milan stasera è uscito a testa altissima e i giocatori hanno onorato questa meravigliosa maglia.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

*Roura:"Siamo sicuri di passare il turno".
*

Se succede,ti vengo a prendere fino in Spagna.....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Possiamo pure perdere 12-0 al ritorno, frega niente. L'impresa e il cuore dei ragazzi rimangono nella storia..


----------



## peppe75 (20 Febbraio 2013)

e chi se lo aspettava...............grazie per òa serata ragazzi....speriamo nel ritorno.....


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Febbraio 2013)

* El Milán da un repaso al Barça*

Más intenso, se impuso en la segunda mitad con los goles de Boateng, previa mano de Zapata, y Muntari. Los 'rossoneri' anularon a Messi. El Barça, en un lío.

fonte: as.com


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Febbraio 2013)

Caos su IndeFans


----------



## pipporo (20 Febbraio 2013)

tiki taka this mofos


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

auhauahuahuahauhauh si son lamentati nuovamente del campo!!! ridicoliiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

E non c'era neanche Balotelli....


----------



## Marilson (20 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Caos su IndeFans



"e quando pensi di aver raggiunto il fondo, realizzi che c'è sempre da scavare"

questo è uno dei commenti


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Caos su IndeFans




......ma pensano sempre a noi?


----------



## jaws (20 Febbraio 2013)

Dichiarazioni di Roura pietose.
è colpa del campo, è colpa degli episodi.
Non hanno un briciolo di stile


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Roura pietose.
> è colpa del campo, è colpa degli episodi.
> Non hanno un briciolo di stile



no è peggio... son senza un briciolo di dignità!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Roura pietose.
> è colpa del campo, è colpa degli episodi.
> Non hanno un briciolo di stile



no è peggio... son senza un briciolo di dignità!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Caos su IndeFans



Sono 2 le teorie sulla partitona di stasera:

-Il nano ha comprato la partita per le elezioni
-il Barca oramai è poca roba e Messi e sopravvalutato...


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2013)

L'allenatore del Barca si lamenta del campo, pessimo


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Febbraio 2013)

Enormi. Tutti. 2-0 al Barca senza farli tirare mai in porta, ma sto sognando? Che serata!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Enormi. Tutti. 2-0 al Barca senza farli tirare mai in porta, ma sto sognando? Che serata!


----------



## cris (20 Febbraio 2013)

Godo copiosamente


----------



## Aphex (20 Febbraio 2013)

Mi sento MALE.


----------



## Butcher (20 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri, stasera ti amo!


----------



## Canonista (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ahahahahah Balotelli che lanciava via tutti mi ha fatto morire, sembrava un pogo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2013)

Roura può tranquillamente riscomparire dal buco da cui è comparso. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Aphex ha scritto:


> Mi sento MALE.



La stanno palpando tutti


----------



## Re Ricardo (20 Febbraio 2013)

thiagosilva_33 Complimenti a tutti ! Grande vitoria .. MILAN e sempre MILAN !! 1h


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

La posso sparare? Con Balotelli in campo sta partita finiva 4-0


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

Gallina trolla i gobbi. 

«Gol di Muntari? Stavolta ce l'hanno dato...»


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> thiagosilva_33 Complimenti a tutti ! Grande vitoria .. MILAN e sempre MILAN !! 1h



thiagone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono 2 le teorie sulla partitona di stasera:
> 
> -Il nano ha comprato la partita per le elezioni
> -il Barca oramai è poca roba e Messi e sopravvalutato...


Non hai visto Puyol che faceva l'occhiolino a Muntarti per farlo segnare ?


----------



## Principe (21 Febbraio 2013)

Voti 
Abbiati 7 l'uscita al 94 ovviamente sarebbe sv ma se lo merita 
Abate 8
Mexes 8
Zapata 7 
Constant 6,5
Ambrosini 9
Muntari 8,5
Montolivo 8,5
Boateng 9
Pazzini 6,5
El sha 7,5
Niang 8

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> La posso sparare? Con Balotelli in campo sta partita finiva 4-0



Tutt'altro che una sparata forse 3 a 0 ma siamo li


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ma è successo davvero ?


----------



## Ale (21 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La posso sparare? Con Balotelli in campo sta partita finiva 4-0



è piuttosto realistica questa " sparata" .


----------



## yelle (21 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> thiagone


chissà per quale congiunzione astrale non siamo riusciti a vincere quando c'era lui, e abbiamo vinto avendo in campo gente come Mexes e Zapata.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> chissà per quale congiunzione astrale non siamo riusciti a vincere quando c'era lui, e abbiamo vinto avendo in campo gente come Mexes e Zapata.



perchè lui non c'era, saltò la doppia sfida dell'anno scorso per infortunio, con lui al posto di mexes forse sarebbe andata in un altro modo


----------



## yelle (21 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perchè lui non c'era, saltò la doppia sfida dell'anno scorso per infortunio, con lui al posto di mexes forse sarebbe andata in un altro modo


alla prima al Camp Nou c'era. Alla prima a San Siro non ricordo.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2013)

E poi perchè era un altro barcellona.

Grande prestazione anche dei singoli moggi. Finalmente un gran Pazzini, si è buttato su tutti i palloni aerei senza paura. L'unico sottotono era Muntari, ma ha il gran merito di aver messo dentro un pallone pesantissimo.
La miglior partita degli ultimi tre anni di Ambrosini. Montolivo EROICO.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



yelle ha scritto:


> alla prima al Camp Nou c'era. Alla prima a San Siro non ricordo.



Al Camp nou giocavano Nesta e Mexes, che ha commesso una grave ingenuità sul loro primo gol causando indirettamente il rigore.


----------



## yelle (21 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E poi perchè era un altro barcellona.


in quanto a voglia di vivere dimostrata sul campo sicuro. Per il resto i giocatori bene o male erano quelli.





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Al Camp nou giocavano Nesta e Mexes, che ha commesso una grave ingenuità sul loro primo gol causando indirettamente il rigore.


alla prima al Camp Nou Thiago ha fatto gol XD


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La posso sparare? Con Balotelli in campo sta partita finiva 4-0



Ho pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Febbraio 2013)

Che serata


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> in quanto a voglia di vivere dimostrata sul campo sicuro. Per il resto i giocatori bene o male erano quelli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah pensavo la partita a eliminazione diretta, non il girone.


----------



## neversayconte (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ora come fai a non crederci?? passiamo pure con il 3 a 1 sotto


----------



## The P (21 Febbraio 2013)

Serata impensabile!


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sto godendo troppo per commentare,non ho parole. Adesso concentrati in vista del ritorno. Mi limito a fare una pagellina:

Abbiati 6 inoperoso ma presente
Abate 7,5 Nella sua migliore versione,fantastico
Zapata 7 Perfetto in difesa,in più assist!!!
Mexes 7,5 versione thiagone
Constant 6,5 un pò meno travolgente del solito ma attento
Montolivo 8,5 per me è il migliore in campo
Ambrosini 7 Ambro-Leone
Muntari 7 ma che gooooool!
Boateng 8 bello arcigno e decisivo come ai vecchi tempi !
Pazzini 7 si sbatte e difende come un Pazzo!
El Shaarawy 8 ma quanto corre???!!! Attaccante e terzino insieme,e quell'assist....delizia!

Niang 7 Entra nell'azione del gol e sfugge spesso dai radar catalani
Traorè 6...potevamo fare 3-0 aaaaahhhh

Allegri 10 quando una squadra vince così si vede chiaramente la mano di chi l'allena,bravo.


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> chissà per quale congiunzione astrale non siamo riusciti a vincere quando c'era lui, e abbiamo vinto avendo in campo gente come Mexes e Zapata.



Oggi abbiamo vinto perchè non c'era Ibra....
Si sa che Ibra porta jella in Champions


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2013)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Ora come fai a non crederci?? passiamo pure con il 3 a 1 sotto



I favoriti (anzi, più che favoriti) restano sempre loro. Se passassimo, sarebbero una roba storica. Incredibile.


----------



## Frikez (21 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Gallina trolla i gobbi.
> 
> «Gol di Muntari? Stavolta ce l'hanno dato...»


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> I favoriti (anzi, più che favoriti) restano sempre loro. Se passassimo, sarebbero una roba storica. Incredibile.



........è sempre meglio partire non favoriti.....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Febbraio 2013)

Continuo a planare io nel frattempo


----------



## yelle (21 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Lollo interista (21 Febbraio 2013)

(cit.)


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Febbraio 2013)

Permettetemi di farvi godere ancora di più facendovi sapere quanto rosicano gli interisti.

Direttamente dal commento di un utente di interfans.org

"Berlusconi si è comprato la partita per motivi elettorali.Di questo ne sono certo!" 

Ahahahaha ma quanto rosicano???Il Milan mi fa godere per questa vittoria assurda contro la squadra più forte del mondo!!Gli interisti che rosicano sono la ciliegina sulla torta!


----------



## Canonista (21 Febbraio 2013)

Se supereremo i quarti, loro dovranno solo andare a zappare.


----------



## neversayconte (21 Febbraio 2013)

ma adesso ancora "nol capisse un casso"?


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> alla prima al Camp Nou c'era. Alla prima a San Siro non ricordo.



l'anno scorso giocammo 4 volte contro il barcellona, lui ci fu alla prima nel giurone dove segno il gol del 2-2 ma nella doppia sfida ai quarti mancò sia alla'andata che al ritorno


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Permettetemi di farvi godere ancora di più facendovi sapere quanto rosicano gli interisti.
> 
> Direttamente dal commento di un utente di interfans.org
> 
> ...



Certo che quando hanno visto segnare Muntari .....


----------



## sheva90 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ma è vero? Sto sognando?
Al gol di Muntari ho pianto


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La posso sparare? Con Balotelli in campo sta partita finiva 4-0



forse con Balo saremmo stati meno umili e più spregiudicati, a me va bene così... 

con El92, Pazzini, Boateng e dopo Niang, non c'è un giocatore singolo su cui puntare (alla Ibra) e tutti e 4 hanno moltiplicato i loro sforzi al massimo (il Pazzo con scarsi risultati, ma si è comunque sbattuto) e solo così abbiamo potuto vincere

certo che con 2 gol di vantaggio, avere Balo al ritorno impedirebbe al Farsa di schiacciarci di continuo, potrebbero prendere gol a ogni contropiede... invece dovremo cavarcela con quello che abbiamo


----------



## neversayconte (21 Febbraio 2013)

ma adesso ancora "nol capisse un casso"?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> forse con Balo saremmo stati meno umili e più spregiudicati, a me va bene così...
> 
> con El92, Pazzini, Boateng e dopo Niang, non c'è un giocatore singolo su cui puntare (alla Ibra) e tutti e 4 hanno moltiplicato i loro sforzi al massimo (il Pazzo con scarsi risultati, ma si è comunque sbattuto) e solo così abbiamo potuto vincere
> 
> certo che con 2 gol di vantaggio, avere Balo al ritorno impedirebbe al Farsa di schiacciarci di continuo, potrebbero prendere gol a ogni contropiede... invece dovremo cavarcela con quello che abbiamo



Godiamoci il successo. Abbiamo vinto e al ritorno l'importante sarà, come sempre, battersi con onore.


----------



## Sheldon92 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Godo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> (cit.)



Ridammi indietro i 10 secondi della mia esistenza che ho perso nel capirla per favore :B):


----------



## DannySa (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tutti hanno paura di incontrare il Barcellona, TUTTI.
Noi lo incontriamo ogni anno, sia con gli Ibra/Thiago sia con i Zapata/Mexes, senza problemi.
Gli abbiamo tenuto testa anche quando c'era Guardiola uscendo per vari motivi, stasera li abbiamo asfaltati tatticamente, abbiamo reso il loro possesso palla sterile proprio come diceva Allegri alla vigilia, non sono mai entrati in partita, hanno pensato che col classico possesso palla avrebbero trovato il gollettino senza sforzo e la strada in discesa, ma non è stato così.
Abbiamo sempre cercato il gioco palla a terra, Montolivo ha fatto una partita eccezionale, quando gioca così la squadra non ha il minimo problema di possesso palla pur avendo i vari Ambrosini e Muntari che non sono proprio adatti ma che stasera hanno fatto una partita memorabile, il primo col cuore il secondo segnando il 2-0 e giocando un secondo tempo molto buono.
Ne avevano già perse di partite ma in modo così travolgente MAI, un gol lo avevano sempre segnato, non ricordo negli ultimi anni sconfitte agli ottavi così evidenti da parte loro.
Messi contro le italiane non ha mai fatto nulla, se non possono bucare la difesa grazie a lui non hanno la punta di peso in area che possa mettere in difficoltà la difesa sulle palle alte, diventano sterili anche palleggiatori eccelsi come Iniesta e Xavi, Fabregas non s'è proprio visto e la loro difesa ha subito tantissimo le nostre ripartenze tanto che se avessimo segnato nel primo tempo non ci sarebbe stato nessuno scandalo.
E' una vittoria di Allegri, ha dimostrato di essere veramente da Milan proprio stasera riuscendo a fare quello che nemmeno Mourinho era riuscito a fare, cioè batterli senza farli arrivare in area e con un Abbiati sv.
Grandi tutti, FORZA MILAN, stasera più che mai Diavolo!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Radiocronaca Cucchi
impossibile non godere, soprattutto sul 2-0


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2013)

adesso ne sparo una grossa anche io... se lo stadio fosse sempre pieno come stasera, il Milan sarebbe in lotta per lo scudetto


----------



## yelle (21 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso giocammo 4 volte contro il barcellona, lui ci fu alla prima nel giurone dove segno il gol del 2-2 ma nella doppia sfida ai quarti mancò sia alla'andata che al ritorno


io infatti parlavo delle partite che ha giocato XD nella casalinga del girone c'era? Non riesco a ricordare.


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Febbraio 2013)

Goduria immensa 

Abbiati 6
Constant 6,5
Mexes 7
Zapata 6
Abate 7
Montolivo 7,5
Muntari 6,5
Ambrosini 7
Boateng 7,5
El Shaarawy 7
Pazzini 7

Niang 6,5
Traorè 6


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque ragazzi l'azione che ha portato al gol di Muntari è da manuale del calcio.
Cross geniale di Monto per Niang che fa una cosa pazzesca!!Manda fuori tempo un mastino come Puyol (migliore in campo del barca secondo me!) la passa per Elsha,poi il faraone si inventa un assist perfetto per la perfetta conclusione di Muntari!

Manuale del calcio!


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> adesso ne sparo una grossa anche io... se lo stadio fosse sempre pieno come stasera, il Milan sarebbe in lotta per lo scudetto



Eh dillo ai benpensanti che si fanno vivi solo contro il Barca, onore a chi si è abbonato ad Agosto con una situazione penosa!!!


----------



## 2515 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ehi ehi qualcuno ha il video con la cronaca di piccinini???


----------



## DannySa (21 Febbraio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi l'azione che ha portato al gol di Muntari è da manuale del calcio.
> Cross geniale di Monto per Niang che fa una cosa pazzesca!!Manda fuori tempo un mastino come Puyol (migliore in campo del barca secondo me!) la passa per Elsha,poi il faraone si inventa un assist perfetto per la perfetta conclusione di Muntari!
> 
> Manuale del calcio!



La palla di Montolivo è valsa almeno il 70% del gol, magnifica.


----------



## jaws (21 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ehi ehi qualcuno ha il video con la cronaca di piccinini???



eccolo


----------



## DannySa (21 Febbraio 2013)

Da non crederci che palla che gli ha dato Montolivo... sublimee


----------



## Tom! (21 Febbraio 2013)

Complmenti milanisti!


----------



## Maverick (21 Febbraio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Permettetemi di farvi godere ancora di più facendovi sapere quanto rosicano gli interisti.
> 
> Direttamente dal commento di un utente di interfans.org
> 
> ...



Permettimi di dirti che quella balla l'ha detta per primo un noto blog milanista su twitter, ho le prove.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La decide Muntari.


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi qualcuno ha le statistiche sui km percorsi da noi e dal Barcellona?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Febbraio 2013)

EROI.grazie ragazzi!!!!!!!!!!Stamattina mi sono svegliato con il immagine del recupero di elsha su dani alves...e ho capito che era tutto vero..che cuore,grande grande milan!


----------



## runner (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ieri sera è andato in scena il confronto tra l' umiltà e la spavalderia e abbiamo vinto noi!!
Grazie ai ragazzi che sono stati splendidi e godo da matti a rivedere un Boateng in condizione e il gol di Sulley che sta tornando al top!!

Sono contento perchè abbiamo giocato molto meglio di quando avevamo Ibra che accentrava troppo il gioco su di lui, la conferma a quello che ho detto è stato il gol targato Niang El Sha e Sully in cui l' altruismo e la tecnica si sono mixati in un gol strepitosoooo!!

diciamo che al ritorno ci sarà da sudare parecchio ma questa vittoria sarà importantissima per dare slancio alla seconda parte dell' annata sportiva!!


----------



## Tobi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Al ritorno simuleranno ad oltranza. Che palle


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2013)

grandissimi tutti veramente,sono andata allo stadio per sostenere i ragazzi appena posso, sono andata con la speranza di tornare a casa con il meno passivo possibile e invece sono tornata a casa euforica, si lo so c'è ancora tutto il ritorno ma una vittoria cosi non ha prezzo veramente, quando tutti ci sfottevano e ma ne prendete 5 e invece ora sono zitti zitti a rosicare, grande il mio milan


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque quanti rosiconi ci sono in giro tra inderisti,juventini e napoletani.Ora se ne escono che il Barca è una compagine ipervalutata....




ipervalutato un par de balls direi.....


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Radiocronaca Cucchi
> impossibile non godere, soprattutto sul 2-0
> 
> MILAN-BARCELLONA 2-0 - Radiocronaca di Riccardo Cucchi & Tarcisio Mazzeo (20/2/2013) da Radiouno RAI - YouTube



nuooooooo ci voleva Repice!!!! C'ho sempre in testa le sue cronache nel derby e contro il real


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Complmenti milanisti!



Thanks Tom e Jerry.


----------



## James Watson (21 Febbraio 2013)

Non so voi ma io non mi sono ancora ripreso. Ho perso la voce al secondo gol di muntari, mi sono sfasciato un dito battendo un pugno contro il tavolo del pub e oggi ce l'ho tutto viola, non ho dormito un ***** (vabbè, non solo per il milan ) e oggi non riesco per niente a lavorare. Ho un sorriso ebete costante.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2013)

rimane nella nostra storia


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Febbraio 2013)

Completamente in bolla. Appena scoppio ve lo dico. Per ora sono leggerissimo.


----------



## yelle (21 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> mi sono sfasciato un dito battendo un pugno contro il tavolo del pub e oggi ce l'ho tutto viola


ahahahah, io pure!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Nel dormiveglia di stamane temevo di averlo sognato il 2-0


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Per curiosità stavo leggendo dei commenti sui forum dello United, Real, Bayern e qualche altra big. Non ci calcolano nemmeno quando hanno fatto la classifica tra le papabili favorite in caso riuscissimo a buttare fuori il Barcellona, inserendoci tra Schalke, Malaga, Galatasaray etc, non ci hanno neanche messo tra le prime 10 squadre europee incluse quelle che non partecipano alla Champions. Spero continuino a ignorarci ancora.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità stavo leggendo dei commenti sui forum dello United, Real, Bayern e qualche altra big. Non ci calcolano nemmeno quando hanno fatto la classifica tra le papabili favorite in caso riuscissimo a buttare fuori il Barcellona, non ci hanno neanche messo tra le prime 10 squadre europee incluse quelle che non partecipano alla Champions. Spero continuino a ignorarci ancora.


Meglio così, però una cosa è certa: dai quarti sarà ancora più tosta, più tosta dell'aver buttato fuori il Barcellona. Il Barcellona ormai sappiamo come prenderlo e anche come batterlo, con le altre servirà un altro tipo di preparazione che non so quanto sia capace di fare Allegri.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sto ancora fluttuando diversi metri sopra il terreno


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sto ancora fluttuando diversi metri sopra il terreno




.....torna tra noi....


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2013)

Al ritorno ci mettiamo l'autobus davanti alla porta


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità stavo leggendo dei commenti sui forum dello United, Real, Bayern e qualche altra big. Non ci calcolano nemmeno quando hanno fatto la classifica tra le papabili favorite in caso riuscissimo a buttare fuori il Barcellona, inserendoci tra Schalke, Malaga, Galatasaray etc, non ci hanno neanche messo tra le prime 10 squadre europee incluse quelle che non partecipano alla Champions. Spero continuino a ignorarci ancora.



Ma hanno ragione,cioè alla fine che il Galatasary o il Malaga sarebbe capace di battere il Barca.Beh.......


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Febbraio 2013)

Giusto così. Atteggiamento da underdog e mentalità umile e poi andiamo a prenderli.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (21 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia che serata!!! Avremo perso nel possesso palla, ma per quel poco che abbiamo gestito il pallone, lo abbiamo fatto in maniera devastante. Il gol del BOA l'avevo sognato la notte prima, ancora non ci credo e quello di Muntari? Dopo mesi di infortunio, non avrei mai scommesso che sarebbe tornato al goal contro il Barcellona. Fantastici tutti!!! Sono ancora euforico


----------



## Gre-No-Li (21 Febbraio 2013)

Impostazione giusta e unica per battere il Barca, tutti hanno giocato sopra le righe. In compenso Barca stucchevole, con ritmi bassi e prevedibili. Complimenti, un passo avanti per la finale Juve-Milan che ho pronosticato già da tempo.


----------



## Tobi (21 Febbraio 2013)

meglio partire sfavoriti sempre e comunque, anche perchè cosi i ragazzi tirano fuori l'orgoglio e il carattere che ci vuole per andare avanti

- - - Aggiornato - - -

rosicamento a 10000000 sul forum del barcellona. godo


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sto ancora fluttuando diversi metri sopra il terreno




vedi di no sbattere la testa....


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> adesso ne sparo una grossa anche io... se lo stadio fosse sempre pieno come stasera, il Milan sarebbe in lotta per lo scudetto



voglio fare un sentito applauso a chi voleva lasciare vuoto san siro a inizio anno in segno di protesta...forse, se la gente avesse supportato la squadra ad inizio anno invece di lasciare lo stadio mezzo vuoto avremmo qualche punto in più e qualche obiettivo importante da raggiungere


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> voglio fare un sentito applauso a chi voleva lasciare vuoto san siro a inizio anno in segno di protesta...forse, se la gente avesse supportato la squadra ad inizio anno invece di lasciare lo stadio mezzo vuoto avremmo qualche punto in più e qualche obiettivo importante da raggiungere




Forse lo stadio mezzo vuoto ha fatto capire alla dirigenza che bisognava offrire ai tifosi un progetto serio e non fare solo promesse.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Impostazione giusta e unica per battere il Barca, tutti hanno giocato sopra le righe. In compenso Barca stucchevole, con ritmi bassi e prevedibili. Complimenti, un passo avanti per la finale Juve-Milan che ho pronosticato già da tempo.


Sia mai, faremmo un 1-1 intollerabile.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse lo stadio mezzo vuoto ha fatto capire alla dirigenza che bisognava offrire ai tifosi un progetto serio e non fare solo promesse.



non credo proprio che sia quello il motivo


----------



## 2515 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> meglio partire sfavoriti sempre e comunque, anche perchè cosi i ragazzi tirano fuori l'orgoglio e il carattere che ci vuole per andare avanti
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> rosicamento a 10000000 sul forum del barcellona. godo



link link link link link please..


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non credo proprio che sia quello il motivo



.... [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION], sai bene anche tu come Galliani e Berlusconi hanno, lo scorso anno, preso in giro i tifosi per Thiago ed Ibra, tifosi che giustamente hanno disertato lo stadio per protesta. Se ora, per motivi anche o solo extra calcistici, si torna a vedere un progetto (e qualche risultato) da tifoso del Milan dico: ben venga.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

contro le squadre ben organizzate e chiuse sono andati SEMPRE in difficoltà

Commento di una tifosa neroblu su "sappiamo dove":

_sempre, manutd escluso ( n mi spiego tutt'ora come Sir Alex, che dà sempre un gioco organizzatissimo, sia riuscito a cannare 2 finali su 2 con questi qua)

ma nel 2009, senza il furto con scasso di stamford bridge passava il chelsea, che era riuscito a fermarli bene in entrambe le partite

e forse il loro ciclo n sarebbe mai esistito _


----------



## BB7 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> voglio fare un sentito applauso a chi voleva lasciare vuoto san siro a inizio anno in segno di protesta...forse, se la gente avesse supportato la squadra ad inizio anno invece di lasciare lo stadio mezzo vuoto avremmo qualche punto in più e qualche obiettivo importante da raggiungere



Dato che parliamo di FORSE dico che FORSE se lo stadio fosse sempre pieno il Balo non sarebbe arrivato... con i "se" possiamo parlare all'infinito...


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2013)

questo lo dedico ai barsesi






godo


----------



## Milangirl (21 Febbraio 2013)

ragazzi che partita ieri!!!!! nessuno aveva battuto piu' il Barcellona ai quarti di Cl dai tempi del triplete, e lo abbiamo fatto noi...che goduria


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Eroici! Non ci sono altre parole.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Febbraio 2013)

Quanti tifosi occasionali! Ieri tutti a piangersi addosso e sperare che l'agonia finisse presto, oggi tutti sul carrozzone dei vincitori ! Alcuni di voi sono davvero davvero ridicoli, chi ha orecchie per intendere intenda.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Febbraio 2013)

beh,che dire... serata a dir poco fantastica quella di ieri,grandissimo milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse lo stadio mezzo vuoto ha fatto capire alla dirigenza che bisognava offrire ai tifosi un progetto serio e non fare solo promesse.



No no, meglio andare a supportare la squadra del presidente, d'altronde è lui che in curva si fa voler bene  



Senza il malcontento dei primi mesi non avremmo questo risultato ( progetto forse, Balotelli sicuramente no ), certo, poteva esserci più partecipazione, alla prima giornata lo stadio doveva stare *vuoto*


P.S: Mamma mia che noia sto discorso sugli occasionali ogni volta, siete da sbadigli, monotoni come un calcio che dovrebbe smettere di esistere per come lo si intende nelle curve italiane.

Niente impicci, posti numerati, ognuno al suo e altrimenti mazzate, il sogno della mia vita.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Febbraio 2013)

Dal forum del Barcellona, un tifoso onesto dice le cose come stanno:

_Also this. So disgustingly pathetic that users here actually think that was a handball. It was more of a handball on Alba than it was on Zapata. Take off your biased Barca glasses for once...


We got outplayed fair and square. They had more clear cut chances, more shots on goal than us even though we dominated possession. They didn't even try to play for the 2-0 in the dying minutes. They still pushed forward and could've easily had a third goal and they honestly should've to truly mark their great performance.


All hats off to AC Milan._

Un buon 85% di loro invece continua in maniera ridicola a dare la colpa al campo, all'arbitro, insomma si aggrappano a qualunque cosa pur di non ammettere che ieri abbiamo meritatamente vinto la partita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Dal forum del Barcellona, un tifoso onesto dice le cose come stanno:
> 
> _Also this. So disgustingly pathetic that users here actually think that was a handball. It was more of a handball on Alba than it was on Zapata. Take off your biased Barca glasses for once...
> 
> ...



i tifosi del barça sono ridicoli, dicono addirittura che c'era fuorigioco sul primo gol e si ostinano a dire che c'era fallo di mano nonostante le immagini  in più sono tutti concordi nel dire che il campo li ha penalizzati


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2013)

Non sanno perdere. Brutta bestia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Dal forum del Barcellona, un tifoso onesto dice le cose come stanno:
> 
> _Also this. So disgustingly pathetic that users here actually think that was a handball. It was more of a handball on Alba than it was on Zapata. Take off your biased Barca glasses for once...
> 
> ...


Applauso a questo utente  essere vincenti significa anche saper perdere. Bella "Take off your biased Barca glasses for once..."


----------



## pennyhill (21 Febbraio 2013)

Intanto come previsto, Vilanova non sarà in panchina al Camp Nou.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Febbraio 2013)

Grandissima vittoria, anche perchè inaspettata. Barça in serata no, e noi che invece abbiamo giocato una gran partita. Allegri ha optato per la stessa soluzione tattica dell'anno scorso ed ha fatto bene. Il Barça puoi fermarlo solo se li aspetti senza scomporti troppo, li fai sfogare col tiki taki e giochi di rimessa. Poi se li becchi anche sottotono e fai la tua gran partita li batti. E' quello che è successo ieri sera. 
Partita preparata alla perfezione da Allegri, prestazione superlativa della squadra.
Ottimo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ridicole le scuse accampate dal Club piu' forte del Mondo....
Ho idea che dovranno pian piano cominciare ad abituarsi, perchè anche per loro sta forse per avvicinarsi la fine del ciclo.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Febbraio 2013)

da sportmediaset: il sito del Barcellona stigmatizza il ko in Champions: "Hanno festeggiato come se avessero vinto il titolo"


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Intanto come previsto, Vilanova non sarà in panchina al Camp Nou.



Buon per noi


----------



## Serginho (22 Febbraio 2013)

Qualcuno sa se c'è un modo per rivedere la partita intera? non riesco a trovare nulla!


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2013)

Sarebbero capaci che il gol fantasma (dell'anno scorso) di Muntari non era gol...

Lo ripeto questi sono peggio dei gobbi.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lionel Messi ad as.com: “Non abbiamo fatto una buona partita, ma abbiamo fiducia in noi per il ritorno. Sono sicuro che recupereremo”.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Beh se sono sicuri di loro sono a cavallo.....


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Il Barça crede nella rimonta: lo spot sul canale youtube per spaventare il Milan*

Nonostante i 2 gol presi a San Siro, il Barcellona crede fermamente nella "Remuntada". 
I catalani vogliono trasformare il Camp Nou in una bolgia per la partita di ritorno con i rossoneri, in programma il prossimo 12 marzo. 

Il club ha appena diffuso un video ufficiale per motivare squadra e tifosi, con le immagini delle rimonte blaugrana che hanno fatto la storia.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Il Barça crede nella rimonta: lo spot sul canale youtube per spaventare il Milan*
> 
> Nonostante i 2 gol presi a San Siro, il Barcellona crede fermamente nella "Remuntada".
> I catalani vogliono trasformare il Camp Nou in una bolgia per la partita di ritorno con i rossoneri, in programma il prossimo 12 marzo.
> ...



Benissimo. Manca solo la maglietta.


----------



## CesareGianniFrancoPaolo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Fanno sempre la stessa cosa. Si sa già che il Nou camp sarà una bolgia, non credo ci sia bisogno di un video per chiamare i tifosi a raccolta.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2013)

C'è stato un commento sul mondo deportivo di uno che diceva da quanto ho capito che la punizone sul primo gol manco doveva esserci, perche dani alves non fa fallo su el.

Il secondo c'è la spinta di Niang su Puyol. Gol da annullare



Vabbe siamo al ridicolo dai


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il secondo c'è la spinta di Niang su Puyol. Gol da annullare



tu ci scherzi, ma in spagna al barcellona quella la fischiavano di sicuro  ci sono abituati ai favori, saranno rimasti colpiti anche perchè non hanno avuto rigori a favore dopo non so quante giornate...


----------



## honestsimula (23 Febbraio 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa se c'è un modo per rivedere la partita intera? non riesco a trovare nulla!


 [MENTION=305]honestsimula[/MENTION] è contro il regolamento rimandare link esterni, specialmente se si tratta di download.

Grazie


----------



## honestsimula (3 Marzo 2013)

ok scusate


----------

